# Post Bike Commuter News



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Schuylkill River Trail attacks down
Published: Tuesday, December 29, 2009

The Schuylkill River Trail in Conshohocken. Photo by Andy Stettler
By Keith Phucas 
Times Herald Staff
PLYMOUTH - Incidents of intimidation and violence on the Schuylkill River Trail in Norristown dropped since the summer due to increased police patrols, according Montgomery County District Attorney Risa Vetri Ferman.

Earlier this year, reports of harassment of cyclists on the trail were on the rise in the county. And after several adult cyclists reported being harassed on the Norristown portion of the trail, county officials and police met with a cycling group in June.

One woman reported being punched, a man had rocks thrown at him and others cyclists had their paths blocked by groups of teenagers. After the meeting, Norristown police and the county Sheriff's deputies immediately stepped up the police presence along the path.
"Once those patrols began, we noticed an immediate and significant reduction in acts of violence. From all the reports I received, it seems that the remainder of the summer and fall were relatively uneventful and our citizens were able to enjoy the trail and parks as they should," Ferman wrote in a December e-mail message.

The DA said other "law enforcement actions" are planned to ensure that these trails remain safe and accessible for the public; however, she did not elaborate. Previously, Ferman promised to mount "undercover operations" on the trail.

The issue came to a head on July 22, when a man riding a bike reportedly fired a gun in the direction of two youths who had assaulted him.

That Wednesday evening, Plymouth police received reports of gunfire on the bike path, and they later took a 27-year-old Norristown man, Joseph James DePaul Jr., into custody for questioning.

DePaul told investigators he tried to get onto the bike trail in Conshohocken around 8:30 p.m., but two juveniles on bikes reportedly blocked his path. Though DePaul was able to get around them, both the juveniles allegedly followed him, according to the DA's Office.

After the teens passed the cyclist, the juveniles collided with each other on their bikes, and as DePaul rode by them, they "exchanged words" with him.

Soon after, the 17-year-old got back on his BMX bike and chased DePaul, and after catching up to him, kicked him, which caused him to almost lose control of his bike and hit a fence, according to authorities.

Moments later, the man admitted drawing his Keltec .380 caliber handgun and firing six shots at the boy who had kicked him. The juvenile was about 200 to 250 feet away from DePaul at the time. At the time of the incident, the man had a legal permit to carry the weapon.

Two days after the shooting incident, county Sheriff John P. Durante, whose office issues gun permits, revoked DePaul's firearm license for endangering public safety.

Though the armed man was initially facing attempted murder and manslaughter charges, the DA withdrew those and instead charged him with recklessly endangering another person, arguing that DePaul's actions were reasonable.

"These kids were terrorizing a person on the bike trail as he was going to work," Ferman said. However, the man's "conduct was so reckless, that we think it was appropriate to charge him with reckless endangering another."

The case is pending.

When Plymouth Township police went to the home of the teenager's father to arrest the juvenile last summer, they discovered a "bicycle chop shop" in the basement that included nearly 20 bicycles and bike parts that are reportedly suspected of being stolen.

The 17-year-old boy from Norristown was adjudicated in juvenile court after admitting he assaulted the bicyclist on the trail.

from http://www.montgomerynews.com/articles/2009/12/29/roxborough_review/doc4b3a006d0ae24700770383.txt


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. Sounds like cleaning up after your pet is the least of your worries if you're braving that trail. 

I freaking hate punk kids. If I had to carry a weapon to feel safe on my commute, I would be so pissed. In a sick way I'm proud of the gunslinging commuter.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

CommuterBoy said:


> Wow. Sounds like cleaning up after your pet is the least of your worries if you're braving that trail.
> 
> I freaking hate punk kids. If I had to carry a weapon to feel safe on my commute, I would be so pissed. In a sick way I'm proud of the gunslinging commuter.


Me too, though after the fireman incident, we all know how firing "warning shots" turns out. Still, you have a right to defend yourself. If I were in a situation like this, it would be tempting to carry a baseball bat, though the beating served would only earn you a charge of assaulting a minor. I think I'd probably carry pepper spray and just spray the sh!t out of them. Hopefully they learn their lesson after "repeated applications."


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Bear spray, stun gun, t-ball bat, whatever you need -- it's nuts to HAVE to be in that situation. Indirectly, in abstract, we are all to blame for that, though -- we let standards slip to the point where anarchy rules areas less 'observed'.

We have allowed thugs -- of all ages and races -- to grow and develop into societal predators. Had Mike Tyson not met Cus D'Amato, he would have gone to prison on multiple occasions, as he was a street thug who beat up little old ladies for their SSI checks (IIRC). We have allowed the collective 'wrist slap', and now we pay for that lapse with having to face arming ourselves to safely travel in our own hometowns.

I don't have too many definitive answers, but the problem is waved in my face daily, living in the 'hood. Younger folks who may well mean no evil can compliment me on my bike, and i ignore them, muttering to myself as I travel on about how they need to STFU and keep their eyeballs off my bike, I'll kill the first m-f who tries me.

If I could figure out a 'stealth' way to carry a shirasaya sword on my bike, I'd feel a lot safer!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Huh? Judge Rules Right Hook OK*

*Portland cyclist - and its reputation as bike-friendly city - takes hit*
Josh ShulmanAttorney
Posted by Josh ShulmanJanuary 11, 2010 3:53 PM

In December, a Portland judge ruled in favor of a motorist who turned right in an intersection and subsequently hit a cyclist who was in, and therefore protected by, a bike lane - or so the cyclist, and everyone else involved, thought.

In the report we first read about on BikePortland.org:

When Portlander Rob Daray witnessed a right-hook collision on his commute home last summer he thought it was obvious who was at fault. So did the police officer who cited the operator of the motor vehicle for "failure to yield to a bicycle." Even the woman driving the car admitted she made an abrupt right turn without checking her blind spots.

But when the case came up in traffic court, the judge came to a different conclusion and now Mr. Daray and others familiar with this are worried that people who ride bicycles are vulnerable - not just on the street, but in the legal system as well.

On June 10th, Mr. Daray was riding his bicycle eastbound on SE Hawthorne Blvd just before 5:00 pm when he looked up and saw a gray Toyota Prius turn right onto SE 10th. The Prius, driven by Ellen Metz, collided with a woman on a bicycle who was traveling in the same direction. The woman on the bike was Carmen Piekarski a cartographer who works for the City of Portland's Bureau of Planning and Sustainability. She was thrown from her bike and sustained serious road rash and is still in physical therapy for a shoulder injury.

The biking community, along with others, is of course outraged at the ruling. We and other lawyers have chimed in as well. It is amazing that cyclists, pedestrians, lawmakers, police - even drivers - have learned the law and accept it as second nature. Portland police have made videos highlighting the classic right hook, what the law says about, what drivers and cyclists are supposed to do in such a situation, and then safety precautions each should take to prevent an accident. But when an accident does happen, the law is supposed to be on the side of the "vulnerable user" (i.e., the cyclist).

Instead, what the judge has done is muddled what so many had worked so hard to cement in everyone's minds as not only safe but adherent to law.

ORS 811.050 states that:

A person commits the offense of failure of a motor vehicle operator to yield to a rider on a bicycle lane if the person is operating a motor vehicle and the person does not yield the right of way to a person operating a bicycle, electric assisted bicycle, electric personal assistive mobility device, moped, motor assisted scooter or motorized wheelchair upon a bicycle lane.

A bicycle lane is defined as "that part of the highway, adjacent to the roadway, designated by official signs or markings for use by persons riding bicycles except as otherwise specifically provided by law."

And as anyone can see, not even car lanes continue through most intersections. Therefore, if we were to take the ruling as law - or fact - then that would mean the intersection could in essence be the one area not covered by law. It would be pandmonium. What is not stated explicitly in the law is understood by common sense.

We think the law is clear.

Ruling aside, this incident has reminded us that even if the law is on our side, cyclists are, like it or not, vulnerable in traffic. So we want to take this opportunity to remind everyone of some very important safety precautions.

Cyclists:

Never assume a motorist sees you. Obey the laws of traffic and try to make eye contact or communicate through hand signals, but never, ever take for granted that a car is supposed to stop for you. Give yourself plenty of distance, and even if you think you are safe, take one more glance around you to ensure someone is not coming at you. 
Even though this accident happened in the peak of summer, when the weather was warm and the sun was shining, every cyclist should wear the recommended safety gear: reflective and/or bright-colored clothing, lights in the front and back of the bike, and of course, a helmet. 
Motorists:

You have the responsibility as the bigger and faster vehicle operator to practice due care. When you have the weight and power of a car on your side, you also have an obligation to smaller and slower cyclists and pedestrians. 
Always be aware of your surroundings and watch for cyclists, especially at intersections. It makes sense. While cyclists are in a bike lane or sometimes on a sidewalk the one place, or most likely place, the two of you will converge is at an intersection. Be especially careful here. 
Slow down. 
Check your blind spot. Twice, if you have to. 
If an accident does occur, stop, assist the victim, and exchange any contact and insurance information. 
According to an update, the cyclist, Carmen Piekarski, still cannot move her arm to its full extent without pain and cracking. And she has decided against a civil lawsuit.

We have laws put in place for a reason, but that reason is not to exclude citizens from individual responsibility. We all share the road, and we all have the right to safety.

from
http://portland.injuryboard.com/aut...efriendly-city-takes-hit.aspx?googleid=276598


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Not sure if you can appeal a traffic court ruling, but I'd certainly try. That is the most unbelievable thing I've heard recently.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

SanFran '09 bike report - trends, new bike counter, etc.....

http://sf.streetsblog.org/2010/01/2...n-sf-last-year-53-percent-increase-from-2006/


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Its all about the "free" right*

its so dangerous to bikes and peds especially on freeway on ramps and interchanges. But engineers repute this claim because allowing a free right turn increases the ability for a intersection and interchange to move cars and trucks thought the intersection.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's one that will piss you off.

http://bikeportland.org/2010/01/22/man-driving-in-vancouver-hit-and-run-was-texting-gets-five-years/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, and I see from one of the links that he was so sorry to kill the biking teacher that he talked to his lowlife freinds from jail about a fundraiser for the biker's family, but the plan was to use the $ for his bail! The girl is being charged with theft by deception & the driver is back in jail for violating conditions of bail.

http://www.kgw.com/home/Fraudulent-Victim-Fundraiser-goes-to-Suspects-Bail-70669877.html

How do you get such a bad driving record by the time you are 18???

Also a hit and run, and not only texting, said he was smoking a cigar too! Unbelievable.

My state (VT) does not have a anti-texting or anti-phoning law, but they are talking about one for texting this session.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but I have a really hard time figuring out how there is so much gray area in these legal processes. The law says what it says, where do these friggin' idiots get off ruling that it says the opposite?

Since a lot of courts are, in effect, de-criminalizing everything short of mass murder, the mayhem that can be committed to a cyclist on the road is getting pretty heinous. Not only are we as citizens not safe, heck, that woman cyclist worked for the city! They're not even protecting their own!

Not sure about OR, but in Ohio, there are precedents for appeal of a traffic court ruling. We've seen 2 in recent times, out of three 'high-profile' cases.

mtb xplr -- the kid got that bad a driving record at that age just because he's a dumf**k who skated through the system that doesn't take anything seriously anymore.

They follow the credo of "don't sweat the small stuff" -- when, then, does it get big enough to sweat?


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

In OR we finally got a hands free and no texting law. I drivers are still too distracted with the "hands free" phones, you have to dial and accept calls still. I also think it's way to easy to get a drivers license in the U.S. I see a lot of drivers that are just not qualified to be on the road and need professional instruction.

The guy who was killed in Vancouver was also the teacher of the guy who killed him. The convict admitted that if it wasn't for the victim he would have never graduated high school. And yea, his girl friend is a real piece of work. She put together a benefit fundraiser for the victim with the majority of the donations coming from members of the victims church. She takes the money and uses it to post bail for the convict. They are both nasty pieces of s$$t.:madmax: 

The convict was also on a suspended license.

The convict gets a 5 year sentence and I bet he's out in 3.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cops stop cyclist with butcher knife-pool cue axe*

*Cops stop cyclist with butcher knife-pool cue axe* 
The Associated Press 
Tuesday, January 26, 2010; 3:17 PM

ALEXANDRIA, La. -- Alexandria police said man stopped for riding his bicycle at night without a headlight was carrying a weapon made from a butcher knife attached to a pool cue. They said the 51-year-old man also had a razor blade in his hat. He was booked with illegally carrying a weapon, doing so after a felony conviction, resisting an officer, public intoxication and at least five outstanding warrants.

The police report said the suspect originally gave police a fake name. An officer patted him down and found a metal push rod that appeared to be used for smoking crack cocaine. They also found a prescription painkiller in someone else's name.

from
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/01/26/AR2010012602511.html

_Classic unclear headline - I thought the cops were wielding the weapon!_
_ OK, I might be stretching the "bike commuter news" topic, seems unlikely he was on his way to a real job_


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*UK Police Chief Victim of Road Rage on Bike Home; Teen Banned from Driving for 2 yrs.*

*Burnley road rage teen targeted cycling police chief *
(From Lancashire Telegraph)

11:43am Tuesday 2nd February 2010

By Wendy Barlow »

A ROAD rage teenage driver repeatedly targeted a cyclist and left him fearing for his life.

Burnley Crown Court heard how unbeknown to Benjamin Harrison, 18, his victim was police inspector Martin Melvin.

Nine times he almost mowed down DI Melvin, aiming for him on the pavement, striking his handle-bars, forcing him off his bike into trees, threatening to kill him and hurling stones and coins at him.

The victim had no escape route and had no choice but to continue his journey on the almost deserted road, the court heard.

Mr Melvin, who had just left Burnley police station, arrived at his home 20 minutes after his prolonged ordeal visibly shaking.

He had taken Harrison's registration number and the defendant was later arrested.

Harrison, of Low Bank, Burnley, admitted dangerous driving in Accrington Road, Burnley, and common assault.

Recorder Graham Wood, QC, who said Mr Melvin was a "bit of an unfortunate choice of victim", gave him nine months in jail, suspended for two years, with 12 months supervision and 100 hours unpaid work. He was banned from driving for two years and must pay £750 costs.

Recorder Wood told the defendant he had been "very fortunate indeed" to keep his freedom and warned him not to let his family and himself down.

Sarah Statham, prosecuting, said Harrison did not know his victim was a detective inspector and behaved as he did because his victim was a cyclist.

DI Melvin, in his cycling gear and helmet, was travelling from Burnley towards Accrington on the evening of July 3, when Harrison pulled alongside him, sounded his horn and began to shout loudly.

During the incident Harrison came into contact with the victim's handlebars, forced him to veer on the grass verge, waved a clenched fist towards DI Melvin and shouted: "Get off the road. I will run you off the road. I will kill you. Get off the road."

He also sounded his horn repeatedly, threw stones and drove straight at the victim from about 10 yards in front of him.

The prosecutor said the defendant was arrested at his parents' home.

He asked officers: "Can I not just apologise?"

Harrison was questioned twice but was not entirely frank on either occasion, the court was told.

In his first interview, he claimed the cyclist made a gesture and at first he thought it was someone he knew.

The hearing heard how in his second interview, Harrison made further admissions and said he had turned round twice.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

If I was a judge I would sentence that kid to 20 minutes on a bicycle on an empty road with Martin Melvin behind the wheel of his car. And three of his friends placed at undisclosed strategic locations along the road. And then 20 punches in the face and 100 hours of community service.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree that putting someone like this in his victims shoes is the best punishment. It's the quickest, most effective way to make him realize how dangerous his actions are. What a stupid sh!t.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Sad/crazy week so far...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=590004


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Absolutely disgusting. And I'm not surprised by the SFGate comments. Every time I read an article on that site, regardless of the subject matter there are people tripping over themselves to blame the victim, race, religion, lifestyle or whoever their insecurities cause them to lash out at. You think we have @ssholes here at MTBR? Try perusing sfgate.com sometime, you're in for a real treat. OK, that's enough ranting for me today.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Score 1 for the intervening citizen...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Sad/crazy week so far...
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=590004


It's hard to believe that either accident was not avoidable...just awful...

Last week the VT legislature heard testimony on an anti-texting law & the paper reported that the most moving testimony was from the wife of a cyclist hit by a driver looking at a handheld GPS last year. The cyclist, in his 70's, only survived by a series of miracles. She urged them to ban all e-devices, not just texting, but that sounds unlikely to pass.

But we're not safe at home either - just read about a MA logging truck that has been wedged in a house since Friday - the occupant avoided injury only by luck. They just decided there is no way to get the truck out except to demolish the house.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35369138



> Although crime is dropping in Los Angeles, there is one glaring exception: bicycle thefts, which rose 29 percent last year, it was reported Friday.
> 
> Nearly 2,000 bikes were reported stolen last year, and authorities believe the actual number of thefts was much higher because so many people don't report stolen bikes, the Los Angeles Times reported.
> 
> ...


Obviously a bogus report....it's craigslist.ORG :lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Hang Up & Bike!*

*Proposed Texting And Cell Phone Fines For Cyclist*
Rick Boone FOX40 News 
February 22, 2010

DAVIS - How would you like to pay more if your caught talking and driving.

If one lawmaker has his way, the fines could go way up for texting or holding a cell phone to your ear while you drive. Bicyclists would also face the same fines.

State Senator Joe Simitian from Palo Alto is the reason many of us are no longer texting and talking while driving. Now the Senator is proposing to spread the rules to those on bicycles. Right now if your caught you'll face about a 20-buck fine, but that could be increased to $100-dollars.

But Simitian says the legislation has one real purpose - to cut down or delete road distractions. He says "this is an issue of public safety".

The Senator says his laws are working since it started July 1, 2008... the highway patrol has seen a 50-percent drop in distracted driving accidents... And he's hoping if this new bill is passed it will increase those safety numbers drastically.

Still some cyclist believe they'll keep texting, "one hand on the brake...one hand on the phone"...Robert Alverson from Davis says ruling or not it wont affect him. "I've been talking and texting for awhile...it's a habit". But his habit could be broken if the the bill becomes a law in 2O11. 
Copyright © 2010, KTXL-TV


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Everybody loves to pick on the little guy.

If they don't pick on you, they'll be sure to tell you they're doing you a BIG favour.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

You shouldn't be driving or cycling or do anything on the road (including crossing it on foot) while texting. Paying attention is really one of the best and easiest ways to stay alive and also not kill others in the process as well.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

wtfffffffffffffffffffff
i luv txtin on th


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

*OMG Davis!*

I lived there for six years. I am not surprised by the reaction of the cyclist in regards to texting while riding. Davis is a college town and many stay after graduation to live to prolong their entry into the world. I use to see people all over town riding and talking on their cell, no helmet pedaling and weaving on their cruiser bikes wearing flip flops with no care in the world. That's ok, everyone else will watch out for you, even the drunken frat boy on a suspended license in his SUV.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

I think riding and texting deserves some kind of award. Impressive stuff.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

EBrider said:


> I think riding and texting deserves some kind of award. Impressive stuff.


Yeah- I used to be impressed by the guys who like to peel bananas while riding. That ain`t nuthin` anymore!


----------



## Hotwheels103 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol check this vid! youll crack
http://*****/8ZTQF

Lemme knw what u think  !

Thanks. X


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> You shouldn't be driving or cycling or do anything on the road (including crossing it on foot) while texting. Paying attention is really one of the best and easiest ways to stay alive and also not kill others in the process as well.


Some people walk, cycle, or drive poorly without distractions. I love the technozombies on iTunes 'phones and texting stepping out into the street as if walking the hall to their bedroom at home. Day of the Electronic Dead. Or soon to be dead? They always have the right of way but what about the poor schmuck who they step right out in front of? They have to live with maimiing or killing for the rest of their lives. Darwinian selection in action?

I have my mind fully occupied trying to keep from getting run over out there. Or hit by a wrong-way cyclist. And avoiding technozombies. Phone? Text? But you can't fix stupid.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Creepy...sounds like he was just riding along...*

*Cyclist's death ruled homicide*
Andy Matarrese
Issue date: 2/25/10 Section: News

Portland [Oregon] Police now consider the death of a cyclist who was run over on Nov. 4 by two cars at North Willamette Boulevard and Hodge Street a homicide, and are asking for the public's help in solving the case.

The victim, 32-year-old musician Kipp Crawford, was seen riding his bicycle eastbound on North Willamette Boulevard at approximately 2:30 a.m. when, for unknown reasons, his bike crashed and he landed in the westbound lane.

According to Detective Bryan Steed, it initially appeared that two drunk drivers killed Crawford.

"During that investigation," Steed said, "information came to light that led us to believe that Mr. Crawford may have been the victim of assault or robbery just prior to having been run over by the cars, which started the homicide investigation."

Evidence at the scene and the lack of other evidence led police to believe he was involved in a robbery or assault before he was hit, Steed said.

Witnesses told police they saw and heard an angry altercation between Crawford and the unidentified suspect, and that the suspect was standing over Crawford as he lay in the middle of the street. Detectives described the suspect as a white male in his 20s.

"This is a tough case. There's very little physical evidence," Steed said, explaining that the fact Crawford was struck by two cars made it impossible to determine whether he was attacked beforehand.

The police, in association with Crime Stoppers, are asking anyone with information that could lead to an arrest in this case to please come forward and contact Crime Stoppers at 503-823-4357 or leave a tip online at www.crimestoppersoforegon.com. They are offering a reward of up to $1,000 for tips that help solve the case.

"It hurts a lot and if anybody has anything to offer, any clues or leads or anything, it would help," said a tearful Vern Crawford, Kipp's father, at a press conference in downtown Portland Feb. 18. "It's not just for us but for his sister and a big circle of friends that he had here."


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*OK, maybe he wasn't commuting, but...*

*Bicycle injuries keep Colo. governor in hospital*
By STEVEN K. PAULSON (AP) - 2 hours ago

DENVER - Doctors say Gov. Bill Ritter will stay in the hospital for three or four days recovering from broken ribs and a separated shoulder he suffered in a bicycle wreck.

Doctors said he can return to work as soon as he's released from the hospital if he's up to it.

Dr. Carlton Barnett, Ritter's surgeon, said Wednesday the governor suffered six broken ribs and a separated shoulder Tuesday when he ran into another cyclist and tumbled from his bike.

He said the governor is in fair condition at Denver Health Medical Center and will stay there for three or four days to make sure he takes his pain medication and to prevent possible complications, including pneumonia.

The governor is also undergoing rehabilitation, including breathing exercises.

Ritter was one of five bicyclists about 2 1/2 miles north of the governor's mansion shortly after 6 a.m. Tuesday when his wheel hit the wheel of a man in front of him. The other cyclist had a minor wrist injury and wasn't hospitalized, according to Ritter's spokesman, Evan Dreyer. Dreyer said the cyclists were going about 15 mph at the time.

None of the other cyclists were identified.

Dreyer said Ritter was still in charge of the state, but it wasn't clear when the governor would be able to return to work. Dreyer said several appointments were turned over Lt. Gov. Barbara O'Brien, including reading to fourth-graders for the national Read Across America Day.

Kalee Tilli, a Denver paramedic who took Ritter to the hospital in an ambulance, said the governor was sitting on the sidewalk when help arrived, talking with the other cyclists about the accident.

"He was clearly in a lot of pain," she said.

Barnett said Ritter should be well enough to throw out the first pitch on opening day April 9 if the Colorado Rockies invite him.

"He might have to move up closer to home plate," Barnett said.

Copyright © 2010 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bus hits biker, keeps going despite pleas from passengers*

http://sf.streetsblog.org/2010/03/0...nor-injuries-after-being-hit-by-5-fulton-bus/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Horror day for cyclists after Ambulance Victoria treats 14 in 24 hours*

*Horror day for cyclists after Ambulance Victoria treats 14 in 24 hours *

AAP From: AAP March 04, 2010 6:31AM UPDATE 8.37am:

A CYCLIST has suffered serious head injuries after being hit by a car in Fitzroy this morning, while traffic has come to a standstill around the scene. 
The male cyclist, in his 20s, and a car were involved in the collision at the corner of Johnston and Brunswick Streets in Fitzroy.

A witness told 3AW a MICA unit and two other ambulances were on the scene.

The cyclist suffered serious head injuries, and a woman suffered minor injuries to her arm.

Traffic around the area has been brought to a standstill by the accident, with the intersection closed by emergency services.

Drivers are advised to avoid the area.

The crash comes after a horror 24-hours on Melbourne roads for cyclists, with ambulance officers treating 14 riders in the one day.

A six-year-old boy and an 87-year-old man were among the latest bike riders treated by paramedics, Ambulance Victoria said last night.

The young boy suffered bruising and swelling to his forehead and was taken to Frankston Hospital.

The elderly man called paramedics yesterday after coming off his bike on Tuesday and injuring his leg, Ambulance Victoria said.

The most seriously injured of all the patients was a 48-year-old man who came off his bike onto tram tracks in Commercial Road at Prahran just before 8.30am.

"He struck his head on the road but thankfully was wearing a helmet," intensive care paramedic Rohan Miniken said.

"The man has bruising and swelling to his side and may have fractured some ribs and a has a collapsed lung," he said.

He was taken to The Alfred hospital in a stable condition.

Ambulance Victoria said that last Wednesday paramedics in Melbourne treated six cyclists injured in 24 hours.

from http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...s-14-in-24-hours/story-e6frf7kx-1225836776062


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*California Bike Coalition, SF Bike Coalition opposing Cellphone Law for Cyclists*

I'm surprised at the turn this is taking...now even some bike advocate groups are opposing the inclusion of cyclists in the cellphone ban. Even complaining it could reduce cycling...I think any credibility they had is going out the window.

http://sf.streetsblog.org/2010/03/0...ists-are-included-in-distracted-driving-bill/


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> http://sf.streetsblog.org/2010/03/0...nor-injuries-after-being-hit-by-5-fulton-bus/


Bus drivers in general are pretty bad (almost as bad as cab drivers), but SF Muni are the worst of all, no doubt. Horribly under qualified for anything even remotely related to transportation. I seriously think that Muni requires drivers to take LSD before starting their work day.



mtbxplorer said:


> I'm surprised at the turn this is taking...now even some bike advocate groups are opposing the inclusion of cyclists in the cellphone ban. Even complaining it could reduce cycling...I think any credibility they had is going out the window.
> 
> http://sf.streetsblog.org/2010/03/0...ists-are-included-in-distracted-driving-bill/


Totally asinine. I'm really surprised that SF Bike Coalition is backing this so feverishly. If you want to be treated like a vehicle you have to act like one and that includes following the same laws that motorist follow.


----------



## UncleRobin (Dec 28, 2009)

*Biking directions added to Google Maps*

Google rolling out bike directions.

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/biking-directions-added-to-google-maps.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bikes taking over 2 center lanes of Pennsylvania Ave in DC*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/story/2010/03/11/ST2010031100069.html


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Impeding traffic in Texas*

2nd offense leads to a day in the can. This guy can`t win- first he gets Barney Fife cops, THEN he gets a Barney judge. Readers digest version first, then the jailbird`s blog (long, but very interresting).

http://let-him-ride.com/
http://chipsea.blogspot.com/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ It will be interesting to see how he makes out in the end. Pretty bad they kept him in jail 27 hours after his arrest for biking...but I'm sure the town was much safer without this hardened criminal on the streets.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Texas cyclist case is troubling.

I have a bad feeling about the politics involved.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Doored, then killed by bus*

http://gothamist.com/2010/03/17/cyclist_killed_by_bus_after_swervin.php


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

> "So according to NY1, a cyclist who was knocked into traffic by a car door 'struck' a bus? Note the tense of this verb. A 25,000 lb vehicle collides with a 57 year-old woman on a bike, and she is somehow the one who does the striking?" 1010WINS also reports that she was "hit by the bus after she struck the door."


Of course. It's always the cyclist fault, isn't it?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

The article isn`t very clearly written (author seems to be a rantist in training), but I didn`t see any blame pointed towards the cyclist. Stories like this really are a shame, but they make me appreciate not living in Metropolis or riding in city traffic very often.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Lance Armstrong thinks Tony Kornheiser is an idiot*

Tony Kornheiser went off on cyclists last week -- at one point even saying "run them over" -- and now Lance Armstrong wants to throw him under the bus.

Kornheiser's rant on ESPN Radio 980 was in reaction to the addition of bicycling lanes in Washington, D.C. It began as a discussion about sharing the road but soon disintegrated into an attack on anyone who rides on two wheels. Said Kornheiser of cyclists:

"And they all, my God, with their water bottles in the back, and their stupid hats, and their shiny shorts, they're the same kind of disgusting posers that in a snowstorm come out with cross-country skis on your block. Run them down."

Kornheiser later modified that to, "So you tap them. I'm not saying kill them."

That inspired two tweets from Armstrong today:

"Listening to Tony Kornheiser's comments/rant on ESPN radio re: cyclists. Disgusting, ignorant, foolish. What a complete f-ing idiot."

And:

"Not happy about Kornheiser's comments? Let them know @ESPNRadio980, @ptishow, and here http://www.espn980.com/info/contact_us.php"

Maybe we can get Kornheiser to do a timely followup, on what he thinks of Hannah Storm wearing biking apparel.

-- Tom Weir


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Pedaling hero...*

Okay, it isn`t a commute story, but how about some cycling inspiration for this bummer thread? Kyle Bryant has an incurable progressive nerve disorder and can barely walk, but he`ll be captaining a team in this year`s RAAM. A lot of you might not know about that race, but it`s an anual coast to coast race across the US that`s run in a single stage- not like the TDF, where the weenies rest up in a hotel and sleep every night. For RAAM, clock starts when the ride starts and it keeps going until the race finishes, usually about 9 days later. This year`s race is from near Oceanside, CA to Anapolis.
Kick some butt, Team FARA!





http://www.curefa.org/teamfararaam.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Wow, that is off the charts :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

When I'm told I'm nuts to have ridden 30, 50 , or 100 miles in a day, I trot out these guys. Or the mountain downhillers. Or mountain BMX. Is sanity a relative thing? :lol:

BTW new 03/31 posting on blogspot about another traffic pullover on chipseal (link in post 39). The police officer can justify impeding traffic by closing a lane in rush hour under heavy use with an improper pull over (no just cause). BUT other officers on the force can't tolerate a cyclist on a lightly travelled four lane road, as that is 'impeding'? That doesn't seem to fit, does it? That doesn't bring in the real potential of a rear ender because of the pull over! The officer knew his name though they had not been introduced. Seems to be skimming on the edge of harrassment, to me. If I were chipseal, I'd make very sure I wasn't leaving the least opening for a legitmate charge. And the fact he had a measuring tape with him demonstrates a certain awareness of that. Mind you, if that shoulder was safe I'd have used it. I assume it wasn't in his view, so it is a matter of who gets to decide what is safe for a cyclist. Someone who wants him put in his 'place' or the cyclist. Still sounds like power politics to me.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Okay, it isn`t a commute story, but how about some cycling inspiration for this bummer thread? Kyle Bryant has an incurable progressive nerve disorder and can barely walk, but he`ll be captaining a team in this year`s RAAM. A lot of you might not know about that race, but it`s an anual coast to coast race across the US that`s run in a single stage- not like the TDF, where the weenies rest up in a hotel and sleep every night. For RAAM, clock starts when the ride starts and it keeps going until the race finishes, usually about 9 days later. This year`s race is from near Oceanside, CA to Anapolis.
> Kick some butt, Team FARA!
> 
> 
> ...


I've always loved the idea of RAAM. It's like Cannonball Run, but with bicycles! There are also guys who race choppers across the country. Rigid, no chase truck, not even rubberized motor mounts!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ There was an official RAAM vehicle and a few guys training for the RAAM at a century I did a couple years ago. I saw them at the start ...by the time I finished my 108 miles, they were probably 5 hours down the road on the way to tomorrow's century :lol:


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

I knew a guy that did that kind of racing. His training rides were like 350 miles. The dude took off in the morning and wouldn't get back until the next afternoon. Pretty much rode the whole time other than a few stops at convenience stores for hostess fruit pies (it was the 80's, views on nutrition were a little different).


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: That is freaking awesome.

Reminds me of John Stamstad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Stamstad

I remember reading an article about him somewhere, where he's in a convenience store and he's unable to find a food that contains enough calories to keep him from bonking on one of his multi-day epics...he's eating straight easy cheese out of the bottle, and carries a water bottle full of salad oil on his bike, for instant calorie consumption. :lol:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Reminds me of John Stamstad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Stamstad


Whoa! I hadn`t heard of him.
From Wiki:
"Ultra-Marathon Cycling Association 24 Hour Off-Road World Record - 352 miles (566 km)"
And...
"1996 First solo entry and first solo finish of the 24 Hours of Canaan (He entered as a team using four variations of his name) and bested more than half of the teams."


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

CommuterBoyThat is freaking awesome. Reminds me of John Stamstad.[/QUOTE said:


> Impressive. VERY Impressive! I didn't know of him, either.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I could do the easy cheese, but ick on the salad oil. I guess its better than Crisco.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Soviet soldiers in WW II on starvation rations raided houses and ate lard right out of the container when they found it. It is hard to imagine being that calorie deprived. We are SO lucky.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cyclist killed by virtual pet*

...what a way to go.

http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2010/04/0405tamagotchi-driver-kills-cyclist/


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh gosh, I remember those things. That almost pre-dates cell phones! At least, the era in which "everybody" has them. Guess there's always been enough distractions to kill cyclists and pedestrians.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I must have missed keychain pets- never heard of them. And I still don`t have a cell phone, but might have to break down one of these days since pay phones are becoming harder to find every day.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*U.S. Transportation Secretary on Bike & Drugs??*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/14/bicycle-policy-ray-lahood_n_536791.html


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe he`s on EPO?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

> But it's LaHood's view "that the federal government should not take the position that roads and trains are real transportation and walking and biking is not," Kienitz said. "His view is it's all real transportation, and we should consider it based on what benefits it can bring for the amount of money we spend."


Seems reasonable to me. It's about time somebody "important" actually acted like they gave a sh!t. And where exactly does it say that this is going to have a crippling impact on the trucking industry? Or is that just baseless conjecture?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Fear. Fear that trucking won't be as subsidized as it is currently. Possibly seeking more to be molllified. Crap as usual.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

*Bet it's the railroads....*

Be afraid! Be very Afraid! :lol:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

All I know for sure is that when I order goodies I don`t want to hear that they might be a while in transit because somebody is pedaling my new tires or whatever from the port.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

We subsidized railroads when the robber barons were in control. Now we subsidize trucking. A bit fairer competition would sort out truck/rail. Bikes have their place but not as more than personal cargo vehicles. I don't want to bike in Beijing-like crouds of cyclists.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't think it's been even implied by Secretary LaHood that bicycles will take over the shipping duties and majority of federal subsidies from trucks. It just a case of the usual partisan bullsh!t, us versus them, American political arena as a football game, we're all American unless you disagree with my politics, etc.... OK, I'll cool it with the ranting. I'll try not to turn this thread into a typical internet news comment box.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kinda old - so it may not qualify as "news"...


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

thx for sharing highdell-- I had never seen that vid before-- then again-- don't live in WI either!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Check April 22 a page or two down and NPR link.

http://fastlane.dot.gov/

More from LaHood. Thought you'd like to know. Check the NPR link, too.

PS. Today, I doubled our town's known commuters. Every turn of the wheel counts.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Ex-Officer Convicted of Lying About Confrontation With Cyclist*

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/30/nyregion/30pogan.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Video starring avid biker John Leguizamo. In it, he encourages everyone in New York to "go out there and buy yourself the cheapest, crappiest bike..." Also includes advice on protecting the family jewels.

http://gothamist.com/2010/05/06/with_cycling_injuries_down_john_leg.php


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cyclist on interstate struck by truck*

Police believe alcohol might have been a factor when a 57-year-old Port Huron man was hit by a truck while riding his bicycle Monday morning on Interstate 94. Rescue crews responded to the scene on eastbound I-94 near Griswold Road in Port Huron Township about 2:30 a.m., according to a statement from the St. Clair County Sheriff's Department. The driver of the truck hauling aircraft and auto parts from Fort Loramie, Ohio to Tecumseh, Ontario, said he didn't see the man on the bike until it was too late to stop. Police do not believe speed was a factor; they believe the cyclist was using alcohol. The cyclist was taken to Port Huron Hospital with injuries not believed to be life threatening. Deputy Steve Campau, the sheriff's department's public information officer, said it is illegal to ride a bicycle on the interstate. The incident remains under investigation. Police are not releasing the man's name.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cop V Cyclist:
Weird. Too bad the video didn`t continue with Act II, the arrest. I didn`t catch that one when it was "fresh", so thanks for the link.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

RE: NY critical mass pig trial:
"Mr. Long took the witness stand, and the bulk of the cross-examination focused on his background, which he admitted included frequent marijuana use and causing the death of a man in a traffic accident. "
What the fukk does that have to do with anything? :madman:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

highdelll said:


> RE: NY critical mass pig trial:
> "Mr. Long took the witness stand, and the bulk of the cross-examination focused on his background, which he admitted included frequent marijuana use and causing the death of a man in a traffic accident. "
> What the fukk does that have to do with anything? :madman:


They're trying to discredit his testimony by showing faults in his character. And some people wonder why lawyers are so hated.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> They're trying to discredit his testimony by showing faults in his character. And some people wonder why lawyers are so hated.


Sometimes juries are not very likable either. :bluefrown:

I saw no hand or signal to stop. No whistle. No sign to pull over. The cop got off very lucky on the assault charge IMHO. Been interesting if it had been someone with connections.

I'd say from the video he was very eligible for a civil suit. The conviction for lying means the tape will need to speak for what actually happened. Unless the cyclist refused a previous request to pull over by another patrolman creating just cause, this is hooliganism, uniform, or no.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Seems to be headlining the bike blogs today- bicycle ban in small CO town:
http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_15298056


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow! That's pretty unbelievable. They need a case of "bicycling is not a crime" bumper stickers.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds like inadequate infrastructure to support the casino tourism and the council is too cheap to provide a bike lane/path and/or afraid of lawsuits from the busses hitting cyclists coming to the council. 

If there is no shoulder, do cyclists walk their bikes on the road? Be interesting to look up Colorodo pedestrian rules. A lot of bikes being walked is a LOT slower than when ridden.

They are also depriving their kids of bike riding. Dumb solution.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

O_O Wow.... isn't that unconstitutional? Or just incredibly asinine?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> O_O Wow.... isn't that unconstitutional? Or just incredibly asinine?


Yes!:thumbsup:


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Pa. bicyclist on cross-country cancer ride killed*

(06-24) 06:01 PDT Ringtown, Pa. (AP) --

A 19-year-old Pennsylvania man riding his bicycle across the country to raise awareness and money for breast cancer research was struck and killed by an SUV in New Mexico.

Officials say John Anczarski, of Ringtown, Pa., died Tuesday of injuries suffered a day earlier in New Laguna, N.M., about 50 miles west of Albuquerque.

Anczarski, a University of Colorado engineering student, and three friends called their project "The Pink Pedal." The group said it had raised several thousand dollars for cancer research. They left Pennsylvania on May 23 and expected to reach San Diego next month.

Police say the investigation into the crash has been turned over to the Bureau of Indian Affairs, because the accident occurred on tribal land. No charges have been filed.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2010/06/24/national/a060124D14.DTL&tsp=1


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That sucks. A bit more of the details here:
http://republicanherald.com/news/ringtown-bicyclist-dies-of-injuries-in-new-mexico-1.860643


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, it sucks. Welcome to my nighmare. 

You pray they keep it 3 feet to your left. It is hard to be vigilant with the mirror so you can be prepared to head to the ditch for every car. We had several police officers on a police bike ride killed in Indiana when their chase vehicle (a 1 ton van) was struck by a long wheelbase straight truck and forced over the nearest riders. So even the 'saftey' of a buffering chase vehicle is no guarantee. You do the best you can, or you hang up the bike.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

there's a million ways to die


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Chip Seal convicted*

Is Texas Justics and oxymoron when applied to cyclists? A follow up to the cyclist charged with impeding traffic then endangerment (presumably of self):

http://cycledallas.blogspot.com/2010/08/reed-bates-found-guilty-of-reckless.html

Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Is Bike Commuter News the same as Commuter Bike News? Because in a major victory for commuters everywhere, UCI has changed the cyclocross rule banning disc brakes in international competition: 
http://www.cxmagazine.com/disc-brakes-cyclocross-uci-debate-2010

The implications for potential commuter bike builds are huge, as most major manufacturers must at least now consider offering their high-end cyclocross frames and forks with disc tabs. This could even lead to the development of hydraulic road levers...


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

CommuterBoy said:


> Is Bike Commuter News the same as Commuter Bike News? Because in a major victory for commuters everywhere, UCI has changed the cyclocross rule banning disc brakes in international competition:
> http://www.cxmagazine.com/disc-brakes-cyclocross-uci-debate-2010
> 
> The implications for potential commuter bike builds are huge, as most major manufacturers must at least now consider offering their high-end cyclocross frames and forks with disc tabs. This could even lead to the development of hydraulic road levers...


Not sure if it's good for the sport, but it is good news for commuters and the cx based industry. Lets hope they don't shy away from fender mountings!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

From Commuterboys link here:

http://www.cxmagazine.com/uci-rules-big-season

I quote: "The Committee reduced the maximum width of tires from 35mm to 33mm, meaning some riders will have to adapt to slightly narrower tires for next season. Although not many UCI racers compete on clinchers, this rule could impact those who race with wider tires. It's important to note that most 700×35c clinchers are undersized and do not measure out to be more than 33c on a standard road rim, according to our comprehensive tire reviews."

For commuting, I wish they hadn't. My 32's are 31.9 mm on 19 mm rims, and my 35 mm on 23 mm rims are 35, or close enough. A nice commuter derived from a cross designed with a true 35 mm tire in mind would be nice. Oh well.

PS I hope that covers my butt wrt copyright.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Truck driver inconvenienced, wants arrogant unlawful cyclists off the road*

Burlington VT Free Press
My Turn: 
*Arrogant, naive bicyclists dangerous on roads* By Bill Russell • Wednesday, October 20, 2010

Comments(104)
I would like to thank Mike Lavery for his comments Sept. 26 on cyclists on our roads ("Bicyclist ad*vocates being selfish, petty"). _(note -I've been unable to find this gem)_ I'm a small earth contractor in Underhill. On a daily basis I encounter several times, dangerous meetings with cyclists while driving a 60,000 pound load, 10-wheel gravel truck.

Arrogant is the best word I can come up with, along with naive, for cyclists' unlawful operation of their bikes. At times I have to slow to almost a stop to avoid an accident -- this is where the naive part comes into play as well as arrogant. Most of the cyclists I encounter don't have a "clue" of the dangers at hand.

We drivers can choose three ways to navigate in these scary dilemmas: 1. Cross the yellow line and force over or hit the oncoming vehicle; 2. Run over or shove the cyclist off into the guard rails or over the bank; or 3. Slow to near a stop and then slowly shift our heavy loaded trucks back up to speed after avoiding them, which by the way takes time, extra fuel and holds up other traffic. Obviously I take the third and will continue to do so, but it will someday have to stop. Roads like Vermont 15, River Road, Pleasant Valley and others just simply do not have the room needed for both.
It is sad that it will come to a dramatic end when some politician's child or family gets severely hurt or killed in a situation where another driver took or was forced to take ways number 1 or 2.

It's mandatory for motorcycle operators to take special safety courses and we as truck drivers take driving courses and have to maintain our commercial drivers licenses, as well as need to be tested and licensed to use the highways. But the bikers can simply ride along our roads without any safety training, licensing or insurance at all, say nothing of sharing the road costs.

The state of Vermont should mark this note and others about the dangers they are condoning, allowing cyclists to share our busy "outdated roadways." As Mr. Lavery stated, "Isn't it funny that motorists that pay have a 'privilege' to use the roads and for bikes it is a 'right'? Lets take back our roads."

Bill Russell lives in Underhill.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Why am I so unsurprised?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> Burlington VT Free Press
> My Turn:
> *Arrogant, naive bicyclists dangerous on roads* By Bill Russell • Wednesday, October 20, 2010 ....


infuriating...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Aw, man- I hate it when I get home and find the remains of a battered bicycle stuck under my car.

http://www.tbd.com/articles/2010/09/green-party-candidate-hospitalized-after-accident-12745.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That is pretty scary! And I must say that when I have been driving & unable to avoid a collision with a deer (which refuse to use blinkies, relective wear, or stay toward the right side of the road), that I always knew exactly what I was hitting. I don't get how you can just mow anything over and not even see it.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> That is pretty scary! And I must say that when I have been driving & unable to avoid a collision with a deer (which refuse to use blinkies, relective wear, or stay toward the right side of the road), that I always knew exactly what I was hitting. I don't get how you can just mow anything over and not even see it.


Haven't hit a cyclist (touch wood). If deer would stay at the side of the road they wouldn't be such an issue. I have done $3500 damage to a months old Honda Civic hitting an 8-point buck (dressed out at 195 pounds!) that bounded onto I71 landing its leap 3 feet in front of my left headlight (dark overcast night, no glimpse before hand. Just: Deer head! and Crunch.) Yeah, you see it. If the driver in question never hit a deer, or never rode in a car when it hit a deer, she would not know their tawny coloring shows up very well at short range in the headlights! Now if you were trying to dial a phone number, or swapping out a CD, or other wise not looking, it is easy not to see what you hit.

You are also required to stop in most states if you hit someone's dog. Then there is vehicle damage. It makes one heck of a noise to do that much damage. Wouldn't you be concerned about whether it is safe to drive the car? So it doesn't pass the 'guilty or so stupid she may as well be' test. Negligence, incompetence, or criminal, does it matter? Makes you wonder if the woman is covering for the actual driver who should not have been driving.

Bike had no front light mount I could see. 5:00 AM Sunday morning = dark. Ninja rider?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> ...Makes you wonder if the woman is covering for the actual driver..


humm...I think BrianMKojak has an interesting point of view...

this cases are just sad.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> humm...I think BrianMKojak.


Not that bald (yet). Don't like suckers much. Who loves ya?



martinsillo said:


> has an interesting point of view....


Too many detective novels....



martinsillo said:


> this cases are just sad.


The every dark cloud has a silver lining: Good thing the cyclist was thrown clear. She wasn't under the car when it got home.

So senseless, so preventable, so sad, and such a waste.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BrianMc said:


> ... Good thing the cyclist was thrown clear. ...


why?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

highdelll said:


> why?


Not to put too fine a point on it, being sandpapered to death against the pavement while trapped under an SUV, is among my last choices as a way to buy the farm. There was a recent pedestrian who was not discovered until the drunk driver got home. Don't remember the details.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Tickets Issued for "Dooring"*

News *Don't Door Cyclists: It's the Law *Posted by Benjamin Sutton on Thu, Oct 28, 2010 at 3:08 PM

After consecutive months in which twenty-somethings have been killed as a result of being "doored" when motorists opened the door of a parked car without looking, sending them into the paths of large vehicles like buses and trucks (one in Clinton Hill, the other in East Harlem), City Room takes a closer look at the actual laws on the books about proper door-opening. Turns out there is a Vehicle and Traffic Law that pertains specifically to the opening and closing of vehicle doors. It gets phrased differently-in the case of Krystal Francis, whose door sent 23-year-old Jasmine Herron under the wheels of a bus on Atlantic Avenue, the charge was "opening and closing vehicle doors," but for the driver whose door sent 27-year-old Marcus Ewing into the path of a truck on East 120th Street on Friday morning, the summons called it "unsafely exiting a vehicle." Confusingly, those mean the same thing...

A spokesperson for the New York State DMV shared an excerpt from Section 1214 of the State Vehicle and Traffic Law with CityRoom, and it reads:

_Opening and closing vehicle doors. No person shall open the door of a motor vehicle on the side available to moving traffic unless and until it is reasonably safe to do so, and can be done without interfering with the movement of other traffic, nor shall any person leave a door open on the side of a vehicle available to moving traffic for a period of time longer than necessary to load or unload passengers._

Because it's hard to determine such subjective things as how much time is required for passengers to get in and out of a car, the law can usually only be enforced when an officer sees it being broken. Or, when its flouting results in a car accident and/or the death of a cyclist. As of Friday 147 tickets, which run up to $150 a pop, had been handed out across the state this year (compared to 179 for all of 2009) for improperly opening or closing vehicle doors, although New York City doesn't keep a tally of such cases.

As someone who's come terrifyingly close to being doored countless times, but never taken the plunge, it's something that I'm constantly aware of while biking, trying to spot silhouettes in parked cars and curbed cabs in case a driver or passenger is moving to get out. I'll also say that for all the antipathy between cyclists and cab drivers, the latter tend to be very good about warning passengers not to open their doors if a cyclist is approaching-presumably because of the fines and lawsuits that might result. In summation, "to door": officially a verb, officially against the law.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> As of Friday 147 tickets, which run up to $150 a pop, had been handed out across the state this year (compared to 179 for all of 2009) for improperly opening or closing vehicle doors, although New York City doesn't keep a tally of such cases.


Yay, NY! The thought of $150 leaving your checking account ought to be enough to start some neurons firing.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bike commuter gets 6 1/2 years*

ANCHORAGE, Alaska - An Alaska man has been sentenced to prison for robbing a bank and fleeing the scene on a bicycle, which he then crashed into a police car.

Christopher Todd Mayer of Anchorage was sentenced Friday to 6 1/2 years in federal prison.

Assistant U.S. Attorney Kyle French said the 47-year-old man robbed a Wells Fargo branch bank in Anchorage on May 27 and took $1,731.

Mayer was arrested a short distance from the bank after speeding away on a bike.

Police said Mayer crashed his bike into a patrol car, slid across the hood and took off running. He was detained half a block away about five minutes after the robbery.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*And the moral of the story...*

...is that though cycling pays off in so many ways, crime isn't one. (Crime STILL doesn't pay.)

Follow up on previous story...

Did not realize it was hours after she got home, until she called. You have to suspect too drowsy or too drunk to be driving, and her not reporting and leaving the scene was in essence destroying evidence. Apparently in many states, you can run over cyclists killing and maiming them with little risk. It is lucky we aren't required to wear Bull's eyes!

Apparently, pedestrians and kids in strollers are fair game, too


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bike-commuting judge returns to work 3 mos after hit by truck*

*Vermont judge returns to job after being struck by a truck while bicycling*Sunday, November 7, 2010

BRATTLEBORO -- A Vermont judge who presides over courts in two counties is back at work after he was hit by a pickup while riding his bicycle.

Sixty-one-year-old John Wesley presides over Superior Court in Windham and Bennington counties. He often commutes on his bicycle and was struck Aug. 6 while heading home. Police reports indicate the driver didn't see him because of the glare of the setting sun and that the driver received a citation.

Wesley, who had surgery to his leg, told the Brattleboro Reformer that other judges acted as backup for hearings, as did members of the Vermont Bar Association. He said he was able to read files at home electronically on some cases.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*'Pretty messed up' - reverse Good Samaritan*

http://somafab.blogspot.com/2010/11/hit-by-car-and-his-bike-stolenall-on.html

Check out news footage. Low rent to take it, sub basement to not return it. Makes you think about the electronic pet tags.

Kudos to SOMA for helping out.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> http://somafab.blogspot.com/2010/11/hit-by-car-and-his-bike-stolenall-on.html


Good God! Who could ever have the nerve to do that?!?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Good God! Who could ever have the nerve to do that?!?


Well, I thought it was real nice of Soma to give him a free frameset... Ohhh! You mean the heartless 'bastid'! :madmax:

Well, don' take no nerve if'n ya hain't got no heart!  :rant:

Even with cops present, if you just walk the bike off, like you are moving it to a safer place (but out of sight behind the fire truck) or like it's yours, the poor schmuck being tied to the gurney (because both knee caps are fractured, one of the most painful of breaks, I understand) isn't likely to get a view of you or be able to say "Hey! That's my bike!" with an O2 mask clamping down on his face. :???:

( In my accident decades ago, I wasn't in pain and got a promise from an officer that police would wait for Kathryn to get the remains of my bike and appraise her of what hospital they took my body to (the message delivered to her was almost that bad, public interaction wasn't their long suit).

I assume he had to have OTB'd and hit knees first into the vehicle or on the road, for the bike to obviously be so little damaged (no pancaked/crushed front wheel splayed fork legs, etc.

Real good job of the responding officers to secure the accident scene and evidence. Barney Fife at work. I mean, just because the cyclist is living as the ambulance heads out, that is no guarantee he doesn't get a blod clot as a result of the injuries. If a cyclist dies of complications of an accident with an at-fault driver's vehicle, that bike would be evidence in a motor manslaughter case. I hope someone's Police butt got kicked up to about their Adam's apple by the Powers that be. I mean, just how hard is it to keep bystanders from walking off with evidence from an accident scene? Makes the whole department look like the Keystone Kops, not Kansas City Kops..ut:

If I were the cyclist, I'd submit the rest of the bill to rebuild the bike to the Police Department. Maybe have the media along when you submit the bill... :winker:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Good God! Who could ever have the nerve to do that?!?


OMGWTFBBQ!!

(random lower case words like target-practice to make my caps stand )


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Good Samaritan's Bike not Safe Either....*

*Bike stolen from good samaritan (Bristol UK)* 
ADDED: Today 10:22

Police are investigating the theft of a bike from a cyclist who had stopped to help someone.

The theft happened at around 8.20am on Friday 26th November, 2010. A cyclist had stopped on Wells Road, Bristol, to help a man who was having a seizure on the side of the road. Whilst she was doing this someone stole her Carrera mountain bike.

An investigation has begun to identify the person responsible for the theft.

Speaking about the theft, PC Gareth Davies said: "This incident happened on the side of a busy road during rush hour. I am sure people in the area would have noticed the incident and may have seen the bike being stolen or being ridden away from the area. The victim had stopped to help a man in need and someone has taken advantage of her compassion to steal her bike. This was a heartless act and we will do everything we can to identify the person responsible and make them face the consequences of their actions."

Anyone who has information about the incident or has been offered a black Carrera mountain bike for sale in suspicions circumstances is asked to contact Avon and Somerset Police on 0845 456 7000. Alternatively, phone the independent charity Crimestoppers on 0800 555111. They never ask your name or trace your call.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope the recovery is successful, but most officers here find it hard to tell an ultralight road racer from a Pugsley. So when the owner of Yellow Jersey saw a bike reported stolen from his store, rolling by, he caught the guy and took the bike back, only to be arrested by two officers who saw the 'theft' on their donut and coffee break across the street. Ironic. It got straightened out. Had to be embarrassing for the cops. I mean, the bike had been ridden in the open for a couple of weeks and no officers found it, but they were right there in the nick of time to interfere with the owner's recovery.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Study Finds Bike Commuters Suffering Variety Of Injuries*Rob Manning | 
November 15, 2010 | Portland, OR

Nearly one in five bike commuters complained of experiencing at least a minor injury on the streets of Portland. Rob Manning reports on a year-long study that's just been released.

More than 17 percent of bike commuters surveyed for an Oregon Health and Science University study reported an injury while cycling between fall 2007 and summer 2008.

But only five percent said the injuries were severe enough to require medical attention.

The study's authors said the results should fuel investments in safer streets for bikes.

Mark Lear supervises bike safety at the Portland Bureau of Transportation.

Mark Lear: "I think it is a strong call to action that we really need to pay attention, not only to the new infrastructure that we're adding to the system, but to how we're maintaining the existing infrastructure."

Lear says potholes and piles of leaves that may be inconvenient for cars can pose safety hazards for bicyclists.

But Lear says overall - the study's findings that a bike commuter could expect a minor injury once every five years, and a serious injury once every twenty, aren't that surprising.

© 2010 OPB


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

Meah! I've learned my lesson the hard way about leaves/ man hole covers/ and especially wooden bridges. I wonder if a cyclist ever got rammed by a deer! I hope not- but I try not to spook them when I'm commuting home in the dark alone in the woods. Just me and the deer!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dcc1234 said:


> Meah! I've learned my lesson the hard way about leaves/ man hole covers/ and especially wooden bridges. I wonder if a cyclist ever got rammed by a deer! I hope not- but I try not to spook them when I'm commuting home in the dark alone in the woods. Just me and the deer!


http://gawker.com/5185628/lets-all-make-fun-of-matt-lauers-deer+related-injury


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

that was great! thx.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought it was going to be our own Commuter Boy in the deer incedent.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> *Study Finds Bike Commuters Suffering Variety Of Injuries...More than 17 percent of bike commuters surveyed for an Oregon Health and Science University study reported an injury while cycling between fall 2007 and summer 2008. ...Lear says potholes and piles of leaves that may be inconvenient for cars can pose safety hazards for bicyclists. © 2010 OPB*


*

Obviously doesn't include barked shins and chainring gashes. 

Potholes can be sneaky especially with some leaf litter or dirt to hide them. Like a miniature pit trap for cyclists.

Deer as in Stag in rut: avoid, they are a little crazy then. A dislocated shoulder is a better option than meeting the points of a big buck up close and personal.*


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Do you commute before breakfast?*

_From the NY Times_

December 15, 2010, 12:01 am Phys Ed: 
*The Benefits of Exercising Before Breakfast*
By GRETCHEN REYNOLDS

The holiday season brings many joys and, unfortunately, many countervailing dietary pitfalls. Even the fittest and most disciplined of us can succumb, indulging in more fat and calories than at any other time of the year. The health consequences, if the behavior is unchecked, can be swift and worrying. A recent study by scientists in Australia found that after only three days, an extremely high-fat, high-calorie diet can lead to increased blood sugar and insulin resistance, potentially increasing the risk for Type 2 diabetes. Waistlines also can expand at this time of year, prompting self-recrimination and unrealistic New Year's resolutions.

But a new study published in The Journal of Physiology suggests a more reliable and far simpler response. Run or bicycle before breakfast. Exercising in the morning, before eating, the study results show, seems to significantly lessen the ill effects of holiday Bacchanalias.

_full story at _http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/...ercising-before-breakfast/?src=me&ref=general


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*How do you "share a lane" with a 26-wheeler?*

*CHP: Alpine Road fatal collision caused by cyclist's 'unsafe' turn into big-rig*By Jesse Dungan
Daily News Staff Writer

Posted: 12/21/2010 05:30:14 AM PST
Updated: 12/21/2010 07:29:06 AM PST

A crash that killed a 47-year-old bicyclist from Los Altos Hills last month was caused by an unsafe turn she made as she headed down Alpine Road alongside a 26-wheel truck, according to the California Highway Patrol.

The Nov. 4 collision with the big rig claimed the life of Lauren Ward, a mother of two and an active community member who friends and family have described as an avid bicyclist. The crash was the third fatal collision for the big rig's driver, Gabriel Manzur Vera.

In each of the crashes, Vera was determined not to be at fault.

According to a redacted CHP report released Monday night, Vera was driving his truck west on Alpine Road in the right lane between 10 and 15 mph at about 3:40 p.m. and Ward was to the immediate left of the vehicle sharing the lane. Ward, who was riding at an unknown speed, "unsafely turned" her Trek bicycle and fell to her right side, the report states.

The big rig continued and its tires struck Ward, who was pronounced dead at the scene.

The 33-page report shows that Ward caused the crash by making the turn, said CHP spokesman Art Montiel, but investigators were unable to determine why she turned.

"We know it was caused by an unsafe turn," he said. "We don't know and we may never know what actually caused her to make that unsafe turn."

The report included a summary of the investigation and statements Vera made to authorities.

The trucker told the CHP the collision happened as he was moving from the right westbound lane into a lane that turned right onto southbound Interstate Highway 280. Vera told the CHP he had his right blinker on and was looking at his right rear view mirror, but when he looked forward he heard a "bump."

Vera realized he had collided with Ward, pulled over and called 911.

He told the CHP he thought another vehicle passed his truck on the left shortly after he pulled away from the stop sign at the northbound Highway 280 on-ramp. But he couldn't recall how much time passed between the point the vehicle drove past and when he felt the bump.

Montiel said investigators never found any eye witnesses to the crash and couldn't rule out the possibility that another vehicle may have been indirectly involved in the collision.

The redacted report didn't include sections titled "cause" and "recommendations," which Montiel said were withheld for legal reasons.

However, the investigation shows that Vera was not at fault, he said.

"We can conclude there was nothing that the truck driver did that caused her to fall into the pathway of the moving truck," Montiel said.

Vera was also involved in a fatal crash in 2007 in Santa Cruz. In that collision, his 26-wheel truck struck a popular Pacific Collegiate School teacher named John Myslin at the intersection of Mission and Bay streets. Vera was making a right turn when Myslin tried to pass him on the right.

Police determined Vera wasn't at fault in that crash.

Myslin's parents, however, sued and in March, Vera and Randazzo Enterprises settled the wrongful death suit for $1.5 million.

Vera's first fatal crash happened Dec. 31, 2003, on Highway 1 in Monterey County, according to CHP records. He was driving on Highway 1 through Moss Landing when another vehicle driven by Annette McDaniel, 53, reportedly crossed into oncoming lanes and struck his truck head-on. The Monterey County Coroner's Office reported at the time McDaniel had been weaving in and out of her lane and crossed the center line before colliding with the 26-wheeler. She was killed in the crash.

Ward's family has hired an attorney, John Feder, to conduct a separate investigation into the latest crash. Prior to the release of the CHP report Monday, Feder said he believed the agency's Multidisciplinary Accident Investigations Teams was also possibly investigating the collision.

Ward's husband, Bob, declined to speak with a reporter when reached by phone Monday.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

3 fatal collisions?
I'm calling BS on the CHP's "analysis" :madman:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, wow. Another story that I sure wish more was known about. Besides ~How do you share a lane with a beast of a truck?, I`d like to know why a rider would ~Unsafely turn her Trek bicycle under that truck`s wheels. None of it makes sense. I just hope her kids are hanging in there as well as possible.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Firstly, we are all to be presumed innocent until proven otherwise.

Secondly, rare events DO happen. The first was a car reported to be weaving left of center. Without any more info, I see no reason to suspect he could have done much to reduce the severity, though he might well have been able to do so. Entirely plausible he is without fault.

The second one sounds fishy. If he passed the cyclist then turned especially without a turn signal, he is not guiltless. On the other hand the cyclist may have seen him swing left ot clear his rear axle for the right turn and though he was going left, or was just stupid. The settlement means nothing. It is often far cheaper to settle than fight in court. Inconclusive. Awfully stupid to get hooked by a semi, but plausible.

This last one though...she is in the right turn lane by the sounds of it, and he is moving into it to turn right one presumes, as he was slow enough (by his statement) to say that he was. I suppose he could have startled her and she looked over her shoulder or he crouded her and she panicked, lost balance, tried to catch it "the unsafe turn" and fell. I wonder if the CHP investigator(s) cycle? She could have hit a pothole for all we know. Maybe she just pulled off the shoulder/sidewalk. What I find suspicious is that the driver sounds like he did not even know she was there in the lane until he ran over her. Not what I would call 'not at fault' unless she had just entered the lane as he was. We don't have the rest of the report. So we can't put the 'busted' sign on this but the plausibility seems seems thin. Lousy way to commit suicide, too.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

This story is hard to believe. Did she not see a 32 wheel truck to her right?

More here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=664251


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*"...you can be very uncomfortable if ice forms next to your skin"*

*Weather can't stop Edmonton's hardcore cyclists* By Nick Lees, edmontonjournal.com January 14, 2011 •Story•Photos ( 1 )

Heavy snow and gusty winds blanketed the Capital region make commuting conditions difficult especially near the river like this cyclist on the High Level bridge in Edmonton.Photograph by: Shaughn Butts, edmontonjournal.comRebekah Rooney decided she needed a bike to get around and went to an Edmonton Bicycle Commuters' (EBC) 24-hour bike "repairathon" party three years ago.

"It was a huge party and I didn't even know how to change a tire," says Rooney, a doctoral candidate developing tools to measure the success of wetlands reclamation.

"But I learned everything I needed to know and left with a bike. Now I cycle every day."

Rooney means every day. It was -30 C with the wind chill Thursday and she still cycled to work. "One of the major problems is over-dressing in the winter months," says Rooney, 31. "If you sweat and then cool down, you can be very uncomfortable if ice forms next to your skin.

"It's important to dress in layers and estimate pretty accurately what the wind chill might be when you cross the High Level Bridge."

Steve Andersen, 30, a university computer technician, says he often jokes with people on the elevator who can't believe he cycled to work that he is warmer than them.

"The temperature was -25 C when I set off for work today, I had to open my hoodie to cool off," he says. "The heart is a great heater and it's easy to work up a sweat."

EBC president Chris Chan, a computer engineer, says a 2005-06 city survey reported 25,000 bike trips were made each weekday, and that was up 10,000 in a decade.

"We don't know the number of cyclist who pedal to work through the winter, but there has been a dramatic increase since 2005," he says.

"We've been running winter cycling seminars and do-it-yourself studded tire courses for several years and their popularity has exploded. Seminars are overbooked and we had to turn people away from our last studded tire course.

"I wouldn't be surprised to learn the number of cyclists commuting in winter and summer have doubled in the last few years."

Karly Coleman, 42, a mountain Equipment Co-op sustainability coordinator, says 10 years ago winter commuters all knew one another and yelled greetings as they passed.

"It's cool not to know everyone," she says. "There's no question female cyclists are on the increase and they are a good indicator of how safe they feel in a neighbourhood."

Coleman has been winter cycling for 10 years and began when she set cycling across Canada as a goal and didn't want to buy a wind trainer to train indoors. It paid off.

"Friends and I rode 7,000 kilo-metres across the country in four months in 1995," she says.

Many might consider the bicycling habits of Stephanie Gregorwich a bit over the top.

Gregorwich, the Canadian Breast Cancer Foundation's manager of volunteer resources, rode her bicycle on Dec. 13, 2009, when the temperature at Edmonton's International Airport was at -46.1 C, making it second only to a Siberian weather station as the coldest place in the world that day.

But many cyclists have ignored the cold to cycle in extreme sub-zero temperatures. Gregorwich and her Dutch-born husband Remkes Kooistra, a professor at King's University College and a bicycle commuter, are perhaps better known for their wedding celebrations at North Glenora Community Hall.

"We did a lap of honour after the ceremony on a borrowed tandem with a Just Married sign on the back," says Gregorwich. "Tin cans trailed behind us and friends on their bikes formed an honour guard."

The couple has never owned a car.

Alison Murray, 30, a civil litigation lawyer, is a rookie winter cyclist and says people already know not to come into her office at certain times, she says,

"Colleagues know I am changing," says Murray. "I take a suit or something similar to my work with me every day on my bike and bring one home. And I keep dress shoes at work."

Her shirts might not always look precisely pressed and she has to plan ahead of meetings where arriving in a ski jacket might not be appropriate.

"Cycling when it's slushy out is worse than pedalling in the snow," she says. "Dry cleaning bills rise significantly."

Murray used to live close to the university and her former office, but she found herself working later in her present law office and decided to cycle to work.

"It's hard to catch a woman on a bike," she says. "I find I'm also really busy and it can be hard to work in a visit to the gym or pool."

Student Derek Pluim, 25, says he only uses his car to visits his parents in Ardrossan and pedals around town at all other times.

"The cycling trail on Saskatchewan Drive hadn't been completely cleaned today and was tough in places," he says. "Pedalling in loose snow, which we call brown sugar, is akin to pedalling in sand. It's easy to slide out."

Jointly, the cyclists made these points.

Drivers should be patient when they see a cyclist unable to ride close to the curb because of snow. It's one less car pumping pollution into the city's atmosphere.

Prompt and persistent clearing of snow on multi-use trails helps cyclists and runners. And cyclists do appreciate money spent on clearing snow.

Snow clearers: No windrows in bike lanes or blocking ramps please.

Employers please consider showers in the workplace.

"We can help anyone acquire an inexpensive bike good enough to commute on," says Chan. "Our seminars help cyclists keep their bikes in shape year round and we can help plan a route.

"It's also worth remembering exercise in the fresh air helps manage stress, aids sound sleep and helps weight control."

© Copyright (c) The Edmonton Journal

Read more: http://www.edmontonjournal.com/Weat...ore+cyclists/4112460/story.html#ixzz1B9o8bAKy


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Bus drivers in general are pretty bad (almost as bad as cab drivers), but SF Muni are the worst of all, no doubt. Horribly under qualified for anything even remotely related to transportation. I seriously think that Muni requires drivers to take LSD before starting their work day.


 I would love to defend (School) bus drivers in this case, but I can't. I am one and have heard many of my fellow drivers complaining about cyclists on the road. Besides me there are a few that ride along our main lines we use to go to and from different schools. One time a cyclist even chewed out one of our drivers because the driver didn't give them enough room. The Bike lane disappeared and she thought it was ok to just cut him off. :madmax: Don't worry though, I always remind them that thier favorite youngin' rides his bike and also that we have a right to be there. Treat us like Cars. Usually they just wait for me to leave the room to complain now.

During one of Our continuing education classes (we have to take them every 2 year in MI to maintain our "S", or school bus, endorsement) the instructor just about went off about cyclists. I could tell he was winding up. Then he asked if there were any cyclists in the room and I spoke up and he just said "oh, well, I guess I won't go into that" in a very sarcastic tone. He trains a majority of the area bus drivers. I've also witnessed some of those school bus drivers motioning for me to get on the side walk. :skep:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Let the Sunshine in, but Not the Harmful Rays*
By LESLEY ALDERMAN
Published: January 14, 2011 NY Times

Skiing on fresh snow, skating on reflective ice or hiking at high altitudes can be harder on your eyes than a day at the beach. Snow, as many East Coast readers may have noticed this week, reflects nearly 80 percent of the sun's rays. Dry beach sand? Just 15 percent.

Most of us already know that ultraviolet (UV) rays can cause skin cancer and other problems. But that's not all there is to worry about. "Most people don't appreciate the damage that UV rays can do to their eyes," said Dr. Rachel J. Bishop, a clinical ophthalmologist at the National Eye Institute in Bethesda, Md.

Winter or summer, hours of bright sunlight can burn the surface of the eye, causing a temporary and painful condition known as photokeratitis. Over time, unprotected exposure can contribute to cataracts, as well as cancer of the eyelids and the skin around the eyes.

UV exposure also may increase the risk of macular degeneration, the leading cause of blindness in people over age 65. While cataracts can be removed surgically, there is no way to reverse damage to the macula, the area in the center of the retina.

Worried? Consider this article license to buy yourself a new pair of UV-protective shades. But don't let price and style be your only guides.

"Some cheap sunglasses are great, some expensive ones are not," said Dr. Lee R. Duffner, an ophthalmologist in Hollywood, Fla., and a clinical correspondent for the American Academy of Ophthalmology.

In fact, some knockoff designer frames may do your eyes more harm than if you'd worn no glasses at all.

Below, some advice on how to find sunglasses that will protect your eyes without plundering your wallet.

READ THE FINE PRINT Prolonged exposure to UV radiation damages the surface tissues of the eye as well as the retina and the lens. Yet while the Food and Drug Administration regulates sunglasses as medical devices, the agency does not stipulate that they must provide any particular level of UV protection. The wares at the average sunglasses store therefore can range from protective to wholly ineffective.

Look for labels and tags indicating that a pair of sunglasses provides at least "98 percent UV protection" or that it "blocks 98 percent of UVA and UVB rays." If there is no label, or it says something vague like "UV absorbing" or "blocks most UV light," don't buy them - the sunglasses may not offer much protection.

For the best defense, look for sunglasses that "block all UV radiation up to 400 nanometers," which is equivalent to blocking 100 percent of UV rays, advised Dr. Duffner.

CHOOSE THE RIGHT STYLE Ideally, your sunglasses should cover the sides of your eyes to prevent stray light from entering. Wraparound lenses are best, but if that's not an appealing style, look for close-fitting glasses with wide lenses. Avoid models with small lenses, such as John Lennon-style sunglasses.

Don't be seduced by dark tints. UV protection is not related to how dark the lens is. Sunglasses tinted green, amber, red and gray may offer the same protection as dark lenses. For the least color distortion, pick gray lenses, said Dr. Duffner.

If you are frequently distracted by glare while driving, boating or skiing, look for polarized lenses, which block the horizontal light waves that create glare. But remember, polarization in itself will not block UV light. Make sure the lenses also offer 98 percent or 100 percent UV protection.

Though the F.D.A. does not require that sunglasses have UV protection, the agency does insist that they meet impact-resistance standards - which basically means they won't shatter when struck. Even so, if you wear sunglasses while cycling, sailing or gardening, for instance, consider purchasing a pair with polycarbonate lenses, which are 10 times more durable than regular plastic or glass lenses.

AVOID SIDEWALK VENDORS Buy a pair of chic Chanel knockoffs that offer no UV protection, and you might look swell - but your eyes will suffer. The tinted lenses will relax your pupils, letting more damaging radiation hit your retina than if you were wearing no glasses at all.

To play it safe, buy glasses from well-established drug, chain or department stores, rather than from vendors on the street. Shop around: you should be able to find a pair of drugstore sunglasses for $10 to $20 that provide all the protection you need.

Among the recent offerings at Sunglasswarehouse.com, for instance, were wraparound and aviator-style sunglasses that came with full UV protection for just $13.

DON'T FORGET THE CHILDREN Upgrade your children from their Dora and Spider-man toy sunglasses to legitimate shades that offer 98 percent to 100 percent UV protection. Children with light-colored eyes are especially vulnerable to sun damage, said Dr. Duffner. The injury is cumulative, so the earlier children get in the habit of wearing shades, the better off their eyes will be.

If your child plays sports regularly, consider also purchasing sport-specific goggles. Eye injuries are the leading cause of blindness in children, and most of those injuries occur when they are playing basketball, baseball, ice hockey or racket sports.

The National Eye Institute says it believes that protective eyewear could prevent 90 percent of sports-related eye injuries in children.

TEST THOSE OLD GLASSES Reluctant to pop for a new pair of sunglasses? If you already have a favorite pair but don't know what kind of protection they offer, ask your local eyewear store if they have a UV meter. This device can measure the UV protection of your glasses and help you determine whether you should buy a new pair. "Most opticians have such a meter and can do this very easily," said Dr. Duffner.

Even if you wear contact lenses that offer UV protection, you're not in the clear. Contact lenses sit on the cornea in the center of your eyes and so can't protect the surrounding white area (the conjunctiva) and skin.

"I see many older patients who have growths on the whites of their eyes that were caused by sun damage," Dr. Bishop said. These yellow bumps, called pinguecula, often lead to eye irritation and dryness and may eventually disrupt vision. To prevent them, adults with contact lenses still must wear sunglasses outdoors.

Lastly, if you wear prescription glasses, you can avoid buying sunglasses by either purchasing clip-ons that attach to your frames or having a UV coating applied to your lenses. Presto, you'll have two pairs in one.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> *Let the Sunshine in, but Not the Harmful Rays*
> By LESLEY ALDERMAN
> Published: January 14, 2011 NY Times
> ....


Yup, don't end up like Rainer wolf-castle.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cycling commuter wins Sustrans video award*

His 2 min video here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/southeastwales/hi/people_and_places/nature/newsid_9359000/9359761.stm


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> *Cycling commuter wins Sustrans video award*
> 
> His 2 min video here:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/southeastwales/hi/people_and_places/nature/newsid_9359000/9359761.stm


 Cool Video. Also neat that he won the award.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*CYCLIST TICKETED FOR SPEEDING *
Alexandria Gazette Packet: 
" It may have been a first in the annals of law enforcement for the city, according to the Alexandria Police Department. Earlier this month, a city cop issued a speeding ticket to a bicyclist who was clocked going 31 in a 25. Alexandria Police Department spokeswoman Ashley Hildebrandt says the enforcement measure is part of a stepped-up effort to crack down on bicyclists flouting the laws on the streets of Old Town."


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

31 in a 25? I wonder if the rider was being a smart ass to the cop in order to get that reward. If I ever got one, I`d frame it. Come to think of it, maybe the cop was the rider`s buddy and he wrote up the ticket as a favor


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Old Town Alexandria? Hmmmm. If I was a motorist at an enforced 25 mph I'd be upset by cyclists blowing by in quantity unimpeded by law enforcement. I have a question of how the reading was taken. Radar? If any cars were present that signal is swamped so how does the oficer know it was the bike? Laser? I'm not sure that aiming a laser at a cyclist is a healthy thing. Pilots sure object to even laser pointers. Wonder if anyone botherd to check on that? Following? Need a long run to be sure you weren't catching the cyclist. Good reason to have a mirror on your bike!


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> *CYCLIST TICKETED FOR SPEEDING *
> Alexandria Gazette Packet:
> " It may have been a first in the annals of law enforcement for the city, according to the Alexandria Police Department. Earlier this month, a city cop issued a speeding ticket to a bicyclist who was clocked going 31 in a 25. Alexandria Police Department spokeswoman Ashley Hildebrandt says the enforcement measure is part of a stepped-up effort to crack down on bicyclists flouting the laws on the streets of Old Town."


Hahahahaha... Book 'em Danno!! When the cops run out of real crimes to solve they start to destroy society... gotta justify that salary.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*bike commuter 0, pothole 1*

*Pothole nightmare for Taunton cyclist *
This is The West Country (UK) » News » 
8:19am Thursday 27th January 2011

A TAUNTON man has told how his cycle to work turned into a nightmare when his bike hit a pothole in Station Road.

Martin Salter was on his way to Musgrove Park Hospital where he works as a theatre assistant when he suddenly found himself flying over the handlebars at the junction with Priory Bridge Road.

He suffered various fractures and his £1,500 bike was a write-off.

Martin, 42, said: "I cycle that route every day without any problems but on this occasion I pulled out to overtake a car and hit this really bad pothole.

"All of a sudden the bike went down. I landed on the handlebars really hard and crashed onto the road.

"I found myself crawling around in the middle of the road unable to breath. It was so bad I though I had punctured my lung.

"I was also scared of getting run over because none of the cars were stopping :nono: but I managed to get to the side to the road where I collapsed in a lot of pain.

"I'm really grateful to the staff from the Royal Ashton and Ralph Colman cycles who looked after me until the ambulance came."

Martin, who lives in Priorswood, fractured two ribs, a finger on his right hand and a bone in his left wrist. He will be off work for six weeks.

The pothole was filled in by Somerset County Council a couple of hours after the accident.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently few Samaritans tehre or few are good or few are motorists. I just can;t see driving around a body int he road and continuing. That is plain indecent. Some pothole! Been there but a lot slower not in the middle of a busy road and just ego damaged.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> Apparently few Samaritans tehre or few are good or few are motorists. I just can;t see driving around a body int he road and continuing. That is plain indecent. Some pothole! Been there but a lot slower not in the middle of a busy road and just ego damaged.


I would like to think i would have stopped and helped if i were driving by.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It`s another weird one. The guy moved out to pass a car when he went down? A pothole totaled his bike? Then he had to scramble because the cars weren`t stopping for him? Unusual on all counts, I`d say. Six weeks out of work- damn. Hope he eventually gets back to "good as new" condition.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

How do you ride into a pothole?
I'm avoiding silly things like a 2" piece of decorative rock that got kicked out into the lane...

I didn't know that 'picking your line' was so tough...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

About the weirdness: If he pulled right (England) around a left hook or a left turning vehicle he was catching. The vehicle could have hidden the hole from sight. If it was a sudden move on his part, he may have been committed to his line. More likely,since it is England, and winter, the hole was full of water, possible with some water in the street. If deep enough to wrench the front wheel sideways like a railroad track can do, the front wheel pancakes and a carbon fork's blades tear, aluminum folds, and steel bends. He might even have damaged the frame at the headtube, especially if he was still clipped in and his momentum transferred to the frame. His landing on the bars likely bent them, too. The momentum depends on speed and driver weight but it could easily be more than 1500 pounds force to stop him in a very short time. His bones suggest that sort of force. To not OTB clear of the bike, I'd guess he was clipped in for a good portion of the process before the cleats pulled free. His wording suggests he saw no pothole until he was going OTB, so he wouldn't have unclipped. As to the drive-bys, people can be exquisitely aware of their own danger and oblivious to something as bad as lying in the middle of a busy street, and if they did notice, think it is someone else's job.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Vermont
*Police seek tips in solving Cabot hit-and-run of cyclist*
Tuesday, February 1, 2011

Vermont State Police on Monday asked for the public's help to identify the driver of a dump truck that struck a bicyclist Aug. 11 on U.S. 2 near Danville Road in Cabot.

Sgt. Raymond LeBlanc said Alan Huntley, 48, of Cabot was pedaling westbound but was in the eastbound lane at about 5:20 p.m. when he was struck that day. At one point, Huntley got into an argument with a man driving a full-size dump truck, that police said was dark green, dark blue or black, LeBlanc said.
He said the dump portion of the truck is silver. The truck was towing a trailer carrying an orange Kubota tractor. The truck was described as "older" with minor rust and some scratches.
An initial investigation, including interviews with a witness, determined the truck's driver crossed the center line, drove across two lanes and struck Huntley with his truck before speeding away, LeBlanc said. Huntley was taken to the hospital for treatment of undisclosed injuries.
A witness reported the truck driver had his head out his window, and it was apparent the driver and Huntley were arguing about something.

The witness, another driver, said the truck driver and the witness passed, and then the witness watched in a rear-view mirror and saw the truck cross the travel lanes and strike Huntley, the trooper said.
He asked that and anyone with information contact Trooper James Fox at 229-9191, or Central Vermont Crime Stoppers at 800-529-9998.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Vermont
> *Police seek tips in solving Cabot hit-and-run of cyclist*
> Tuesday, February 1, 2011
> 
> ...


More like attempted murder!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

electrik said:


> More like attempted murder!


At least assault with a deadly.

You'd think you'd hear a him coming. No mirror? Maybe there was no escape off the road.

Someone knows that rig snd who owns or was driving it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's a weird incident for sure, and strange they are asking for witnesses 6 mos later. I'm hoping they already know or at least suspect who did it, but are looking for a corroborating witness to help prove it in court.


----------



## rdkopp0153 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pueblo, CO daily commuter news*

The best source for Pueblo, Colorado Daily Bicycle Commuter News!
http://www.alternativecommutepueblo.com/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

February 03, 2011
*Blizzard doesn't deter cyclist *

Chicago's third snowiest blizzard in recorded history didn't stop Erick (Iggi) Ignaczak, who swapped his car for a hand-built commuter bike over the summer and has committed to living car-free for a year.

Iggi, an avid cyclist, is used to riding his bike year-round and braving temperatures as low as minus-16 degrees Fahrenheit.

And though Tuesday was his first significant blizzard, he made it home to the West Loop from his office in Wood Dale partially using his bike, unlike the thousands of commuters stuck in their cars on Lake Shore Drive.

Iggi's work commute consists of six miles of bike riding each day, plus a 35-minute train ride. This morning, with temperatures around 2 degrees Fahrenheit, Iggi wore a t-shirt, fleece shirt, fleece jacket, water/wind proof outershell, base layer pants, fleece pants, cargo pants, ski pants, wool socks, waterproof boots, liner gloves, lobster gloves, balaclava, neck gaiter, two hats, ski goggles, and a helmet.

He was sweaty by the time he got to Union Station and arrived at work on time. Then he waited half an hour for his co-workers get there.

"I'm definitely still riding. I'm committed to doing so," said Iggi, who recorded 254 miles on the bike for the month of January.

On Tuesday, after incessantly checking his weather app, Iggi left work a little early. He had no problem getting to the train but when he got off, the snow was falling horizontally.

"The wind was not my friend and it felt like I was leaning to the side the whole time," he said.

Still, he made it home, stopping at a Polish deli for some food. And though he did a test ride around the block at night to possibly meet up with the 'snow ride' that meets up at the Corner Bar in Bucktown after any new 2-inch snowfall, "it just wasn't happening," he said. "I had to push the bike home."

The car-for-bike swap is hosted by New Belgium Brewing's Tour de Fat, a traveling bicycle carnival, which works to get more cars off the road by giving volunteers around the country handmade commuter bikes if they agree to give up their car.

The money for Iggi's car went to West Town Bikes, New Belgium Brewing's nonprofit partner, which promotes bicycling in the city, educates youth with a focus on under-served populations, and fosters and serves Chicago's growing bicycling community. Overall, the Tour de Fat event, held over the summer, raised $14,000 to help fund West Town Bikes.

(Photo courtesy of Erick Ignaczak)

_If you want to read the mix of bike hater/lover comments on the story, see http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune...ub/2011/02/blizzard-doesnt-deter-cyclist.html _


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

*2/4/11
Phoenix Bicyclist Struck on Purpose?*

_PHOENIX - It was just supposed to be a ride to a friend's house but a Phoenix man says for some reason he was targeted by someone on the road.

"I watched a car come around the corner and after he came around the corner he slowed down," said Scott Walters.

He said he didn't think much about an oncoming car because the two were on opposite sides of the road.

That is until Scott says the driver of a Silver Kia started heading right for him.

"He steered right towards me and stepped on the gas and kept going," Scott said. "By the time I figured out he was actually going for me I couldn't really get out the way so all I could was lean over his hood and lessen the impact."

Scott tells ABC15 his bike bounced off the car and went flying.

"I went over his hood," Scott said. "He away from the curb so I got dumped off the side."

Afterward the silver Kia took off.

Limping, but not seriously injured, Scott recalls how he got up and actually found a piece of evidence.

"I had his rear view mirror sitting right there," he said.

Phoenix police say there's probably no way they'll ever find the driver because there are no witnesses, no license plate number and the mirror is all they have to go on.

Scott just hopes it's not one of his neighbors.

He says there was no doubt the person who hit him near 29th Place and Oak Street had cruel intentions.

"This is something that should never happen again."_






If video doesn't work you can see it here: http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/region_phoenix_metro/central_phoenix/Phoenix-bicyclist-struck-on-purpose


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Solrider said:


> *2/4/11
> Phoenix Bicyclist Struck on Purpose?*
> 
> _PHOENIX - It was just supposed to be a ride to a friend's house but a Phoenix man says for some reason he was targeted by someone on the road.
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, crap! I hope they`re at least putting up a good effort at finding that SOB.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Solrider said:


> He says there was no doubt the person who hit him near 29th Place and Oak Street had cruel intentions.


Screw riding through that area, I was scared to drive through it when I lived in Phoenix. Tweeker/Immigrant Central.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Well, it does have 2 wheels....*






February 3, 2011, 2:30 pm 
*The Commuter Bike Redesigned and Electrified*NY Times

This week, most people on the East Coast were hunkering down indoors, prepared for this winter's fourth Snowstorm of the Century. I, on the other hand, was riding around a hotel ballroom on a YikeBike. And I'll be straight with you: I had kind of a Segway moment. Remember that? After inventor Dean Kamen first gave secret demos of his self-balancing upright scooter to industry hotshots, their awed reactions included remarks like, "They'll redesign cities for this thing."

Of course, the Segway never did become as commonplace as the bicycle, and the YikeBike won't either. But what a cool idea.

It's an electric bike. Top speed is about 15 miles an hour. The accelerator and brakes are smoothly controlled by buttons that are right under your thumbs on the handlebars. The handlebars themselves are at your waist level, which might seem odd but makes sense-you ride sitting fully upright instead of bending forward, as on a bicycle. That design also means that you can jump forward off the bike in a crisis; there's no hardware in your way.

Here's the twist: the whole thing folds down into its own front wheel. You undo four stainless-steel latches, then snap the back wheel, seat and handlebars into the front one. It takes about 10 seconds. (Watch the video embedded in this post to get the idea.) 
The YikeBike is therefore perfect for covering that distance between your home and the train station. You can fold it down and set it next to you on the train, then unfold it and ride to your office at the other end.

In other words, this is not a bike you lock to a post in front of your office; this is a bike you fold down and carry into your office.

The YikeBike goes six miles on a charge (about 6 cents in electricity). That may not sound like much, but remember that you're supposed to carry it inside with you. For example, you can just plug it in next to your desk at work. It recharges to 80 percent in 20 minutes, to full in 40 minutes.

It weighs 22 pounds, less than half the weight of a typical electric bike. The balance point is different from a regular bicycle, because the front wheel is practically right under you. Grant Ryan, the New Zealander who invented it, says it usually takes half an hour to master; it took me four tries before I could ride without having to shoot out my foot to the ground to steady myself.
(Our original idea was for me to try riding the YikeBike in a hotel parking lot. Because of the nasty, frigid weather, we wound up migrating inside, to the ballroom. The hotel staff was either too preoccupied or too friendly to care about the spectacle.)

The bike is covered with safety features. For example, it lights up everywhere to remain visible to cars. The right and left turn signals, which both beep and blink, are controlled by buttons on the handlebars, so you never have to remove your hands. Mr. Ryan says that the YikeBike is the world's first electric bicycle to have electronic anti-skid brakes, giving it a shorter stopping distance than a bike with caliper brakes.

The bike also makes a pretty loud whirring noise when in motion. Mr. Ryan says he could have muffled the sound, but thought it would be safer if the bike announced its presence to fellow travelers and pedestrians.

So why won't the YikeBike become a megahit? Well, first, because it costs $3,600 (you can buy it from yikebike.com). And it costs that much because it owes its light weight to a carbon-fiber body, which has to be handmade. Eventually, Mr. Ryan hopes to create an aluminum version that will cost far less.

You also look pretty strange riding the YikeBike, too. It's perfectly comfortable and very stable once you get the hang of it, but you're going to get stares. It's not for the self-conscious.
Furthermore, because it's so small, there's no basket or rattrap. If you want to carry something, you'll have to wear a backpack. (Mr. Ryan did show me, however, an ingenious idea: the bike's shipping suitcase will soon be able to hook to the back of the bike, creating a trailer.)

Over all, it's astounding that this idea, and this radical design, could work as well as it does. Every design detail has obviously been thought through. Acceleration and braking, for example, take absolutely no time to get used to.

I'm not sure how many takers the YikeBike will have at $3,600. But I really admire Mr. Ryan's lean, green folding machine, and I wish him the best of luck.

.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Tulsa's bike-friendliness lauded
_Gun toting bike commuter interviewed_

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/article.aspx?subjectid=11&articleid=20110301_11_A1_ULNSao201891


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Return to a previous bit of news: Chipseal sentenced!

http://chipsea.blogspot.com/

According to the Judge's sentencing, it sounds like either ChipSeal wasn't riding his lane properly or officers testified that he was not when in fact, he was.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Sad story out of Illinois. I really feel for the husband. 

http://www.news-gazette.com/news/courts-police-and-fire/2011-03-09/couple-hit-motorist-maintained-independence-spite-disabilitie
_
*Couple hit by motorist maintained independence in spite of disabilities*
Wed, 03/09/2011 - 7:00am | Mary Schenk Contact Author

CHAMPAIGN - Dave and Cindy Combs were the living embodiment of the mission of the Developmental Services Center.

Offered just a little helping hand, the couple who had intellectual disabilities were able to live fulfilling lives fairly independently in the community.

On Monday afternoon, their independence came to an end when their trademark tandem bicycle was struck from behind by a driver who was apparently distracted by looking at a map.

Cindy Combs, 53, was killed, and her husband, Dave, 51, was critically injured north of Bondville about 4:30 p.m. Monday.

Dave Combs was listed in critical condition on Wednesday afternoon at Carle Foundation Hospital in Urbana.

"It's terrible. Everybody (here) knows Dave and Cindy whether they served them or not," said Dale Morrissey, chief executive officer of Developmental Services Center in Champaign.

"I have top-notch professionals who work for me. They get very, very close (to the clients). We feel like extended family. This is difficult.

"Many of the other consumers who receive services will have to work through this," he said.

They complemented each other well, said Morrissey, who's known both of them about 30 years, as long as they've been DSC clients.

Morrissey said Mrs. Combs was blind and rode on the back of the bike supplying pedal power to her husband, who was sighted.

"They literally rode thousands of miles a year," he said, adding that in bad weather, they rode the C-U Mass Transit District buses.

Valerie Lockett of Urbana, an MTD driver for about the last two years, called Cindy and David Combs "intertwined."

"She was high-functioning, just blind. She had a quick wit and was just hilarious," Lockett said. "He loved her so much. He took care of her and doted on her. It was beautiful. It really was. They were just waiting to get back on that bike."

Morrissey said while Cindy Combs had certain things she needed help with, she also had special skills to help her husband.

"David is sighted and it was cool the things he could do, being able-bodied, to help her," Morrissey said.

The couple was married at DSC in July 1986.

"About 22, 23 years ago, people with disabilities getting married was a really big thing. Both Cindy and David had differing needs of support," he said.

DSC staff helped the couple move into an independent living apartment on West Springfield Avenue.

"Our staff supports them in that apartment program," he said, explaining that they have trained the Combses in areas like paying bills, shopping and cooking.

Morrissey said Cindy worked primarily at DSC on projects for other clients. Dave worked at various jobs in the community but had recently marked his 10th anniversary at Staples on North Prospect Avenue in Champaign, where he was a part-time janitor.

"He made of a point of stopping by to tell me about his 10-year anniversary," Morrissey said.

And in the last three years, Cindy Combs had become an active advocate in the campaign to eliminate the use of the word "retarded" from the daily language of people, even making public appearances to talk about how hurtful the term is.

Both Dave and Cindy Combs were members of the Parkland Pops. Cindy was an alto in the Parkland Chorus. Dave was the head usher for the chorus, passing out programs and videotaping the performances, according to Barbara Zachow, chorus director.

Zachow said she has known the couple for most of the 22 years she has been at Parkland.

"She loves to sing. She's very good, partly because her ear is very, very developed. She hears things. She's always very, very friendly, and David and Cindy's love for each other is very pure and palpable. You can just tell," Zachow said.

The couple missed the Monday dress rehearsal for the chorus' Tuesday night spring concert. Because Zachow knew they had an afternoon appointment, she wasn't overly concerned.

"As soon as we saw the news that there was a tandem bike (hit), everyone in the chorus said, 'It's Cindy and Dave,'" she said.

Zachow planned to dedicate Tuesday's concert to the couple.

Sue Jones of Urbana met the couple through her participation in the chorus. It was there that she learned of their interest in bike riding. A member of the Prairie Cycle Club, Jones invited them to ride with the club, which they did with regularity.

"What kind of society would we be if people like Dave and Cindy didn't have a way to get where they need to go?" she asked. "Inviting them to join us is one of the things I'm going to be glad about for the rest of my life," Jones said.

"One time Dave told me Cindy was screaming on the way over to our bike ride that day because she was so glad to be coming," Jones said.

When the couple's bicycle was stolen a few years ago, Jones said, area residents bought them a new replacement tandem bike. Because of limited space in their apartment, Jones stored it in her garage over the winter. They had only recently picked it up for spring bike riding, she said.

Zachow said life for Cindy and Dave was never about having disabilities.

"They were just people. They wanted independence, and the bike helped give them that. They went to appointments, got to rehearsals. If the weather was really bad, someone would pick them up. She would come in and proclaim, 'I love my David,'" Zachow said.

"They're just precious people," she said.

Staff writer Tim Mitchell contributed to this story._


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That is really sad and really touching at the same time.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Lived and cycled in Champaign until May 1984 about a mile from the Staples store where he worked. Didn't know them, but having lived there, I can see the trandem in my mind's eye. Hard on Dave. The motorist has to live with this the rest of his life too.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh, wow. Tragic. After reading that wonderful story about how the two of them manged and how they complimented each other, it really makes it hard to imagine how one could get by alone.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

In post-quake Tokyo, bicycle transport is newly popular 5 
by Sarah Goodyear

14 Mar 2011 11:14 AM

More: bikes, cities, Japan, Placemaking, Tokyo, transportation

A new bike commuter? Maybe.

Photo: Byron KiddIn the aftermath of Friday's earthquake, which disrupted public transit, residents of Tokyo are turning to bicycles to make the trip to and from work.

That's the word from Byron Kidd, who blogs at Tokyo by Bike. I had seen him tweeting after the quake about an increase in bicyclists and a lot of activity at bike stores, so I got in touch with him to ask him to tell me more. (He's also been tweeting pictures of riders he's seen, like the one here. Click on it to see more.)

Here's what he wrote to me in an email:

On Friday (the day of the quake) Japanese tweeters began suggesting buying a bicycle as a means of returning home for those stuck in Tokyo. All trains without exception were shut down leaving tens if not hundreds of thousands of commuters stranded in the city. While the majority of people living within 3 or 4 hours walk from their workplace chose to walk home, a large number of people descended on bicycle stores around the city.
As a regular bicycle commuter and bicycle blogger I took particular interest in this turn of events and made an effort to study the bicycle stores on my route home. Without exception the were all packed with customers. A friend also reported that he witnessed an empty bicycle store in Harajuku. The store carried bicycles of all prices up to $3600 and they were all sold out on Friday evening before 10pm.
Over the weekend life went on as usual, but come Monday public transport was unreliable and quite a number of people chose to cycle to work. ... I think that quite a few people that walked home on Friday suddenly realized that home really isn't that far from work and it dawned on them that they could cycle it a lot faster than they had walked it on Friday evening. After taking my daughter to kindergarten this morning I cycled around some major routes into Tokyo and witnessed a much larger than usual number of cyclists heading towards the city. As an everyday bicycle commuter I know the average number of cyclists commuting with me, and that number was greatly exceeded today.
By late afternoon it dawned on me that hundreds if not thousands of novice bicycle commuters had headed to the city and that few of them would have considered the logistics of getting home in the dark, which would be even darker with blackouts and everyone conserving energy by turning off unnecessary lighting. Knowing this I went out during the return rush hour with some tools, pump, and patch kits to do what I could to assist these new bicycle commuters on their trip home. I assisted in fixing a single puncture, tightening a few bolts and screws here and here, and helping a businessman with a chain that had come off his bike, in addition to giving directions. 
I expect to see many new bicycle commuters on the road tomorrow also and will carry some tools and patch kits in case I stumble upon [anyone] in need of assistance.
Safe travels to Byron and all the new riders on the streets of Tokyo. We're thinking of you.

from
http://www.grist.org/article/2011-03-14-in-post-quake-tokyo-bicycle-transport-is-newly-popular


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^that sounds very trite and even dismissive of the disaster


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ On the surface, maybe. But the resilience of people trying to reclaim 'normal' in the wake of a disaster and the role of bicycles in that resilience, is nice little story. A four hour walk (assuming 4-5 mph) for a newbie cyclist is a 16-20 mile one-way commute. There will be some sore butts. Not the best way to break into cycling to work.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> ^^ On the surface, maybe. But the resilience of people trying to reclaim 'normal' in the wake of a disaster and the role of bicycles in that resilience, is nice little story. A four hour walk (assuming 4-5 mph) for a newbie cyclist is a 16-20 mile one-way commute. There will be some sore butts. Not the best way to break into cycling to work.


Yep, every time I see a sea of people walking out of a city after a blackout or disaster, I wonder where the cyclists went to - probably already home!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Japanese woman, 83, escaped tsunami on bicycle - Yahoo! News from -Betty Tompkins on Vimeo.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Martin, I had heard that story but wherever I saw it the video didn't work for me. A smart & fit lady - I hwonder if she still has the bike. Lets hope we never have such a dangerous ride.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

With incentive like that, she likely broke her personal best time, for at least the past decade. (Don't look now, but there's a wave catching you!)


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Just saw this winter cycling video on a local bikeblog and figured it was worth a post:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That was a pretty good video, they made it seenm pretty appealing to ride, but without being preachy. I liked how they seemed like "regular guys", They should edit it down to public service announcement length & put it on TV. I liked the ramp next to the stairs for pushing your bike - smart.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Edmonton is flaaaaaaaaat with a big river valley right in the middle. The valley is great for recreational cycling, but it's a bit of a barrier for crosstown cycling. So all along the valley there are wooden staircases with the handy bike ramps.


----------



## ChevyM14 (Jul 16, 2007)

*2 bicyclists struck in hit-and-run, 1 dead in Bethpage NY*

A hit-and-run driver struck two men riding on one bicycle in Bethpage Wednesday morning, killing one, police said.

The victim was pronounced dead at a hospital at 7:20 a.m., an hour and fifteen minutes after he was struck, Nassau County police said. The second victim was in serious condition with internal injuries. Police have not released the identity of either victim.

Police are searching for the driver of a white box truck that they think struck the bicycle as the two men headed south on Hicksville Road shortly after 6 a.m. Police said the two men were on one bicycle

http://www.newsday.com/long-island/nassau/hit-run-driver-kills-bethpage-bicyclist-1.2803428


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Alaskan commuter dead and on-line tracking stops*

http://www.adn.com/2011/04/05/1793611/cyclist-killed-in-early-morning.html


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

*Plan designates 1,680 miles of interconnected bikeways for Los Angeles*

I wish they would do this for Sacramento County...

Article
http://www.gizmag.com/2010-los-angeles-bike-plan/18061/

Program website
http://www.labikeplan.org/

Maps
http://issuu.com/labikeplan/docs/labicycleplanmaps


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

1680 miles of painted bike lanes or real MUT? I didn`t read enough into the website to figure it out, but if "bikeways" means well designed, separated "Jedediah Smith" type paths, I don`t know how the heck they figure to pay for it. If it`s painted lines on the existing shrapnel infested roads, which don`t get any wider, I don`t see it as much more than a waste of paint. I doubt you`re going to out on much, Ryball.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Rower and Cyclist Save 2 Drowning in PA River*

http://www.aolnews.com/2011/04/08/pennsylvania-rower-cyclist-save-young-men-from-drowning-in-rive/


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ That`s a neat story. I wonder why the rower didn`t row over or use the shell instead of trying to swin the panicked kid to shore- isn`t rowing a lot faster than swimming? But I suppose that`s how he would have done it if it were possible, must have had his reasons.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^ That`s a neat story. I wonder why the rower didn`t row over or use the shell instead of trying to swin the panicked kid to shore- isn`t rowing a lot faster than swimming? But I suppose that`s how he would have done it if it were possible, must have had his reasons.


way to 'arm-chair'

you don't think maybe he asked himself that very same question?

Then again he had to leave his boat to DIVE down...maybe it floated away?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> But I suppose that`s how he would have done it if it were possible, must have had his reasons.


Arm-chairing noted.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Enquiring minds want to know what happened to the scull - those are pretty pricey.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Arm-chairing noted.


roger that


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Are women cyclists in more danger than men?*

Interesting article with safety stuff for all...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8296971.stm

_ This year, seven of the eight people killed by lorries in London have been women. _

New Safety Equipment??
_In one experiment, he cycled with a device which measured how much room cars gave as they passed, then repeated it while wearing a long female wig. Drivers gave the "woman" more room._


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Excerpt:
"...When you look at HGV accidents there are a lot more women involved than you would expect. We don't know why that is," says Charlie Lloyd, from the London Cycling Campaign.
With this in mind, his group has organised a special women-only bike ride... "
So, what are they trying to do? Wipe out the rest of them?
Sorry, couldn`t resist 

That is an odd set of statistics. The lack of agressiveness makes sense, but to such a degree? I find it hard to believe there`s that much difference between the way that women as a whole ride compared to men as a whole. I also tend to question the logic of their illustration of the correct way to pass a stopped vehicle. The way the diagram points out as being wrong is obviously a bad idea, but not so sure the suggested way is very bright either. No calls to just wait it out in a safe and visible spot behind the truck rather than filtering around? Or maybe my habbits wouldn`t cut it in the mad traffic in downtown areas of major cities either.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Like the article. It is hard to realize how hard it is to see a bike from a truck cab if you haven't been in one doesn't matter what your plumbing is.

Quote 1 of female cyclist of her husband:
"He cycles much more aggressively and is aware of all the traffic around him. He cycles as if someone is going to hit him and makes sure he is in a safe position," she says.
-No guarantee, but working so far. :thumbsup: 


Quote2 (for Scott):
"But he challenges the notion that nervous cyclists are generally more vulnerable because if fear is visible it can help, he says. The more confident you look, the closer the cars get, he says, and a deliberate wobble is sometimes used by cyclists to get more space."

It stops them treating you like an orange construction barrel where you REALLY need the room (loose gravel, potholes, a dolt hugging the curb, etc.).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Video: Semi-truck overturns, narrowly misses cyclist in China*






WENLING, China - A semi-truck overturned and its container dropped while rushing to pass the traffic light in China.

The incident was all caught on video.

The semi-truck went over a crossroad at a high speed, trying to beat the traffic light while it was turning from green to yellow.

A man on a bicycle waiting to cross the intersection had a miraculous escape as the fully loaded container came crashing down on his bike.

The cyclist managed to jump free just before his bicycle was pinned to the ground by the falling load.

You can watch the incident in the video player above.

_The embed code doesn't seem to be working...see video here http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...d-semi-truck-narrowly-misses-cyclist-in-china_


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*No jail for woman who hit Vt cyclist while GPSing*

_This seems like a meaningless penalty to me...they could at least inconvenience her with some massive number of community service hours - perhaps the number that the cyclist was hospitalized and in physical therapy._

*No jail for woman who hit Vt cyclist while GPSing*April 27, 2011

BRATTLEBORO, Vt.-A woman who critically injured a Vermont bicyclist with her car when she was distracted by looking at her GPS isn't going to jail.

.Twenty-one-year-old Cherish Carlin of Springfield, Mass., was given a suspended sentence and placed on probation after she pleaded guilty to charges of gross negligent vehicle operation and reckless endangerment. If she stays out of trouble her criminal record will be sealed.

Carlin was driving on U.S. Route 5 in Dummerston in April 2009 when she took her eyes off the road to look for a place to eat on her GPS. She hit then-71-year-old Bradford Greene of Dummerston from behind.

Greene has since recovered from his injuries.

The Brattleboro Reformer says Carlin, who had no previous criminal record, apologized in court for her actions.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*3 foot law for Nevada*

Our new 3 foot passing requirement is now written in stone and will go into effect in October. To be quite honest, I thought we already had such a law and it was just ignored  
http://www.bikinglasvegas.com/cycli...t-please-its-the-law-starting-october-1-2011/


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> _This seems like a meaningless penalty to me...they could at least inconvenience her with some massive number of community service hours - perhaps the number that the cyclist was hospitalized and in physical therapy._
> 
> *No jail for woman who hit Vt cyclist while GPSing*April 27, 2011
> 
> ...


If somebody checking their gps runs her down while she is crossing the street they won't be punished either.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Our new 3 foot passing requirement is now written in stone and will go into effect in October. To be quite honest, I thought we already had such a law and it was just ignored
> http://www.bikinglasvegas.com/cycli...t-please-its-the-law-starting-october-1-2011/


Congrats! It will be interesting to see if you see any additional motorist courtesy.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Congrats! It will be interesting to see if you see any additional motorist courtesy.


Unfortunately three feet doesn't really matter when they aren't looking at the road to begin with... at least here in Tampa.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

The only way I can see to enforce a rule like that would involve riding around every day with a yard stick taped off the left side of my bike and have somebody follow wherever I go with a video camera, but I really do appreciate the sentiment


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Judging by people placing their vehicles in lane while I follow in a car, I doubt most drivers know how wide 3' to their right is, other than it is a bit more that 1'. They don't seem to understand that can err with a lot more and be legal. The issue that comes up is they seem to judge from the cyclist's center line or center of mass. Since I am almost 2' across at the shoulder, three foot from there is only 2' and too close for comfort. If they misjudge the 3' as 2' they are within a foot, yet feel they gave 'lots of room' and that does not consider that they often move right once their front right door or sometimes just their bumper is by. 

My video camera has a fisheye effect. My move to the right and the closeness of a trailer that recently got within 1 foot before I could shift, simply do not show well on hte recording. We have a post back a ways here where someone riding in Wisconsin with such a law in effect had a camera fire back from the left drop of his bar and that was pretty scary.

There are bright orange side marking flags on jointed arms that will give without breaking off meant for comutting bikes, or you could just get the wire or plastic-masted marking flags for utility right of ways or survey lines. Placing a traffic yellow/orange/green one in a rear rack sticking out to the left moves your visual center of mass to the left. That helps them start out at 3 feet or more, but doesn't stop them ignoring the fact you are doing 20-25 mph and not standing still, and so pulling back in too soon. I found for most the ANSI vest and lights work. Casual clothes seem to get more room. Of course, this assumes they aren't playing wit the GPS, texting, or too deep in phone or in-car conversations to actually have eyes on the road or much attention to what they see if they are looking.

So remember, no matter how bad they mess up, you get hurt the most, and only if you are lucky will it not be blamed on you.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*expect the unexpected...*

*Accidental cement drop catches cyclist *Last updated 08:34 09/06/2011
A cyclist collided with wet cement after a concrete truck accidently discharged its load on a busy Wellington motorway this morning.

The concrete truck started dropping wet cement on Glover St, continuing onto Ngauranga Gorge around 7.15am.

"It looks like the driver was driving along and somehow he's pushed the button and the concrete has dropped out the back,'' police inspector Marty Edgehill said.

"A cyclist was coming down Ngauranga Gorge and hit the concrete and fell off. He hit his hip and an ambulance attended him.''

The driver's colleagues had arrived quickly on the scene to help and the wet cement was now cleared up, he said.

- The Dominion Post New Zealand


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Hooked.*

Fatal right hook by a garbage truck in Reno yesterday. Details are a little sketchy, but it sounds to me that riding in a bike lane was a contributing factor 
http://www.kolotv.com/home/headlines/123365653.html


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Fatal right hook by a garbage truck in Reno yesterday. Details are a little sketchy, but it sounds to me that riding in a bike lane was a contributing factor
> http://www.kolotv.com/home/headlines/123365653.html


This is why I always take the lane when I know a vehicle is likely to be moving in to the bike lane (or out of it). Buses, garbage trucks, etc. This morning a bus was at the stop ahead of me. I watched the passenger board, knew the bus would be moving in to the lane soon but wasn't so sure he remembered he passed me. So I moved WAY out in to the lane (no traffic behind) and watched his brake lights (on or off?) and just prepared myself to stop or move in a hurry. He knew I was there so he didn't pull out and it was all fine.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I understand why they discuss fault......but the WMI driver could have prevented the accident and so could have the cyclist...

Very sad, hopefully the driver gets a lesson or two, the woman doesn't need one anymore.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^I can envision at least one scenario where the cyclist would not be 'at fault'. Or done much about it unless clairvoyant. I sometimes get the 'tinglies' and have avoided a near thing. "I've got a bad feeling about this..."

If the truck was overtaking the bike, ahead by maybe a cab length, then no turn signal or a last minute one, and the cyclists moving right is prevented and there is no time to jump clear. 

Cyclist: An "Oh sh.. and commence a full stop and maybe sound an airzound (might work). This is not time to panic. I have had a cyclist do just that and hit me when I am fully stopped and brake application would have saved the day. Panic = roadkill.

I am not copping out on the cyclist's responsibility to avoid the accident. I am saying that the deck can be stacked very badly, that the average cyclist would fare no better.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*78 year old woman cyclist chases pursesnatcher*

*OAP cyclist chases handbag thief in Gosport*4:27pm Monday 13th June 2011

PrintEmailShareComments(0) 
A 78-year-old cyclist chased after a thief when he stole her handbag The pensioner was riding along a road when a man passed her on another bike and lifted the bag out of her handlebar basket.

She shouted loudly and tried to follow the suspect, who was around 50 years younger, but he managed to get away after a short chase along Stoke Road in Gosport.

PC Alison Smith said: "We are looking for witnesses that may be able to assist with identifying the man responsible. No force was used, and this appears to be an opportunistic crime. It was committed in daylight hours when other people may have witnessed the offence, or may have seen the offender prior to the incident.

"The crime itself was very quick, and may have gone unnoticed as he would have looked like a faster cyclist overtaking another. However, the victim has shouted loudly and repeatedly, and it is hoped that members of the public will come forward.

"To prevent incidents of a similar nature, personal possessions should always be hidden from view."

The suspect, who was white and aged between 24 and 35, managed to escape down either Peel Road or Avenue after the incident, on June 11 at 11.15am.

Anyone with information should contact Gosport police station on 101 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Where's the puncture when you really need one? That would have been sweet!

Some little old ladies pack heat here. Don't see many (3) cyclists older than I am, and none female.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cyclist Airlifted After Blown Off the Road*

*Heavy winds blow cyclist off road in Rocky Mountain National Park*
2:05 AM, Jun. 18, 2011 |

A 30-year-old man from Toronto, Canada, was injured Thursday while riding his bicycle along Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park. The cyclist was airlifted to a Denver hospital with injuries suffered when a strong wind blew his bicycle off the road. A 30-year-old man from Toronto, Canada, was injured Thursday while riding his bicycle along Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park.

About 1 p.m. Thursday, park rangers were notified that the man had been blown over on his bicycle in heavy wind, officials said in a Rocky Mountain National Park news release.
A thunderstorm moved into the area about one quarter mile east of Lava Cliffs on Trail Ridge Road and gusts in excess of 45 mph were recorded, officials said.
The cyclist suffered traumatic injuries, including injuries to his head and pelvis as well as hypothermia. The cyclist was wearing a helmet and riding with another. The other cyclists suffered hypothermia as well, officials said.
Park rangers assisted both men. The seriously injured man was taken by an Estes Park Medical Center ambulance to the Alpine Visitor Center.
When the accident occurred, an air ambulance from St. Anthony Hospital was at the Alpine Visitor Center as part of a training exercise for park staff, officials said. At 2:20 p.m. the man was flown by St. Anthony Flight for Life to St. Anthony Central Hospital.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

* Driver In Fatal Cyclist Crash Involved In Previous Case*
CSP: _Christopher Loven Also Involved In 2009 Road Rage Incident_
Posted by Wayne Harrison, Web Editor

POSTED: 6:51 pm MDT June 20, 2011

DENVER -- The driver of a dump truck involved in a fatal crash with a bicyclist on Friday was convicted in a road rage incident in the same area in 2009, according to the Colorado State Patrol and public court records.

On Monday, the state patrol identified the driver of the dump truck as Christopher G. Loven, 45, of Boulder County. The bicyclist who died in the Friday crash in Lefthand Canyon was identified as Eugene Philip Howrey, 73, of Boulder, according to CSP.

Court records indicate Loven was the driver involved in a 2009 incident in which a truck pushed a cyclist into oncoming traffic near Lee Hill Drive and Olde Stage Road.

The original ticket in that case was for reckless endangerment. Loven pleaded guilty to a lesser charge and was given probation and community service.

The fatal crash on Friday happened at the intersection of Lefthand Canyon and Olde Stage Road.

The Colorado State Patrol confirmed Monday that Loven was the driver in both incidents.

The Friday crash remains under investigation by the state patrol.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Twice? That`s worse than C. Thompson in the Mandeville Canyon deal.

EDIT: More here, with emphasis on the current victim
http://www.annarbor.com/news/eugene...-founding-member-of-ann-arbor-bicycle-tourin/


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> *Heavy winds blow cyclist off road in Rocky Mountain National Park*
> 2:05 AM, Jun. 18, 2011 |
> 
> A 30-year-old man from Toronto, Canada, was injured Thursday while riding his bicycle along Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park. The cyclist was airlifted to a Denver hospital with injuries suffered when a strong wind blew his bicycle off the road. A 30-year-old man from Toronto, Canada, was injured Thursday while riding his bicycle along Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park.
> ...


Keep us posted.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I don't see any updates, hopefully he is OK. But I see they had to close the road this week due to snow and whiteout conditions, interrupting a 600 person bike tour. I didn't realize it, but I guess it's a famous scenic route.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*What is wrong with people?!!*

*People in car seriously hurt cyclist riding in Puyallup *
THE NEWS TRIBUNE Tacoma WA
Published: 07/07/1112:05 am | Updated: 07/07/11 6:51 am

.Pierce County sheriff's deputies were searching Wednesday for three people who hung out the windows of a moving car Saturday and assaulted a 71-year-old bicyclist in Puyallup.

Witnesses said three people were in a four-door sedan about 3 p.m. when the driver veered off Pioneer Way East in the 12800 block to move closer to the bicyclist, who was traveling in the same direction.

A woman in the front seat and a passenger in the back leaned out and began hitting and pushing the bicyclist, who lost control and crashed.

The victim, a Redmond man, was taken to Tacoma General Hospital with serious head and internal injuries. Witnesses said he was wearing a helmet.

Tacoma-Pierce County Crime Stoppers is offering up to $1,000 for information leading to the arrest and charging of the three suspects.

The woman was 18 to 25 and had strawberry-blond hair in a ponytail. The driver was described as between ages 16 and 20. The only detail witnesses noticed about the back-seat passenger was that he or she had short hair.

Stacia Glenn, staff writer

Read more: http://www.thenewstribune.com/2011/07/07/1735676/puyallup-people-in-car-seriously.html#ixzz1RTIDkgzR


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

> Witnesses said he was wearing a helmet.


Terrible story, but the above is why I'm always wary of the cult-of-helmet. What does wearing a helmet have to do with being assaulted? If someone gets mugged or is beaten up outside a bar does it get reported that they weren't wearing a helmet? If the cyclist wasn't wearing a helmet (and there's no mandatory law in WA) does that make the assault less bad in some way?

Vehicular cycling is really not statistically dangerous. So even though it's not particularly dangerous now we should expect all cyclists to armor up just in case some #@$%^ decides to attack them? That whole attitude is seriously ****ed.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

As bad as it is when somebody gets nailed because another person wasn`t paying enough attention, when it`s deliberate, it just burns me up. And with such vague descriptions to go on, not much hope of slamming anybody with it 

Newf, I agree that it`s stupid how the press releases seem to invariably mention the wearing/not wearing bit, even when it has absolutely nothing to do with the situation they`re covering, but I don`t think they do it for any evil reasons. More likely they just feel like the story lacks a few more words and they have nothing else of relevance to add. Kind of like when people always announce the lentgh and weight of a newborn baby- "it`s a boy/girl" doesn`t seem enough, but what else is there to say?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Rodar, I'd love to think there's no agenda in there but sadly I can't.

I mentioned this over in the helmet debate thread, but two years ago where I live a cyclist was killed when an SUV illegally ran a red light, plowed into a car, and then both vehicles crashed into the cyclist. The first newspaper headline was "Cyclist in fatal crash not wearing helmet" because helmets are magic forcefields and every other aspect of the crash was boring, apparently? The media loves to jump on this stuff if given half the chance. In that case it was even more ridiculous because the cyclist actually had been wearing a helmet, but it was lying in pieces 100' away. The paper issued a retraction, but by that point it was too late and they'd already given the yokels all the ammunition they needed.

If the helmet stuff was only there to add a few extra words, then whether it said "was wearing a helmet" or "wasn't wearing a helmet" wouldn't change peoples' reactions to the story. Like "the baby was 8lbs 2oz" vs "the baby was 7lbs 8oz" - it's cute info, but no reader will get fired about it. But report that a cyclist _wasn't_ wearing a helmet, and that just confirms what everyone already knows which is that all cyclists are @#$% and they deserve what's coming to them, amirite?


----------



## selena chi (Jul 8, 2011)

*So bad feel*

Maybe the society is what it like.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I took the helmet info as a clue that the guy that was attacked was probably attacked just because he was riding a bike, as opposed to because of being a homeless person (or some other awful reason people get attacked) who happened to be on a bike. 

I agree that the "lack of a helmet by cyclist defense" has been abused, but the lawyers would do that whether or not it is in the paper.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

If seat belt use in car accident reports was reported as diligently it would be nice. 

These bozos are going to brag. Whether they brag to someone who will pass it on...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Snarling face of road rage man filmed by cyclist*






LONDON EVENING STANDARD 
4 Aug 2011
A man threatened to punch a cyclist in the face while being recorded by a camera on his helmet.

The cyclist put the video on YouTube and it has been viewed by almost 23,000 people. It is the latest evidence posted online of road rage committed against cyclists.

Footage shows the cyclist negotiate a roundabout leading onto Waterloo Road in Romford. A passenger in a silver Ford Fiesta is seen shouting abuse at him before driving off.

The car then stops and a man gets out of the car. He raises his fist to the face of the cyclist and threatens to punch him, causing him to fall off his bike.

The cyclist, who does not wish to be named, can be heard saying: "What did I do?" The outburst took place shortly before 7pm on July 27.

His video prompted more than 500 comments on YouTube. The cyclist, whose YouTube tag is kmcyc, said: "I have reported this to the police and provided a copy of the video. It is a shame that a few other road users think it's okay to have a pop at cyclists. I hope this man is found soon."

When praised for refusing to retaliate he said: "Violence being the last resort, that thought was furthest from my mind. I was concerned with what this man (the passenger) might do next and equally concerned as to what the driver might do.

"Had they joined in, the odds would have shifted against me significantly."

Kmcyc, who has been cycling for more than 12 years, installed a camera on his helmet about two years ago after a series of near misses with drivers.

A Met spokesman said: "An allegation has been made. No actual assault took place but it is being looked at in terms of a public order offence."

Last month police charged a man who was filmed attacking a cyclist in Bexley Village after the footage appeared in the Evening Standard. Simon Page, 49, of Guildford was punched in the head by a driver on 15 May.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yuck. I think I need to commit to the philosophy of just not stopping to talk with morons. If someone starts to lip off I need to just give them a wave and ride away, and have some escape routes planned. A gopro may go on the x-mas list, though.


----------



## beelzebomb (Aug 4, 2011)

This has given me sofa rage. I've just come from a site called This Is London where moronic low IQ idiots are posting sh*te about banning cyclists from central London etc.
What an embarrassment this country is sometimes - while the world tries to encourage eco-friendly travel & biking, & in a week where Mark Cavendish is hailed as the best athlete in Britain. 
The only high point about this is we can all laugh at this colossal thick moron's Sid James fashion sense. I would not have been so tolerant & flicked his stupid cap off.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

In the US, THAT threat counts as assault as I understand it. I don't get it. If he was upset at being held up did he not lose more time being uncivil?


----------



## beelzebomb (Aug 4, 2011)

It's only a matter of time before his identity is 'outed' by our beloved, moral tabloids - i look forward to the hassle this gives HIM!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*VT Cyclist Dies in Aftermath of Irene*

Vermont Bicyclist Dies After Fall into Brook

BRATTLEBORO - Police in Brattleboro say a man has died after riding his bicycle into a section of road washed out by flooding from Tropical Storm Irene and into a brook.

Police said they received a report at 9:30 a.m. Sunday of a man's body in Whetstone Brook. His name has not been released pending notification of relatives.

Investigators believe the victim rode his bicycle around several barricades on Williams Street and fell into a washed-out section of the road and into the stream.

His body was taken to the Vermont Medical Examiner's Office for an autopsy to determine the cause of death.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Very sad. Not sure how this happened exactly, but it's become pretty common for bikes or peds to go around barriers because sometimes there is enough road left to get through, and hours if you go around. I was in Brattleboro posting flood info flyers for work when this happened, but did not learn of it then. There are also a lot of hike-commuters now, people drive as far as they can, park on the side of the road, and hike around on trails to get to work. _


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

A shelf of undercut roadway would look good but not support a cyclist or a slump could drop you in the drink. A different sort of 'road rage'. A terrible way to go.

BrIanMc


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Not exactly commuting related:



> *Montreal cabbies cry no fare*
> 
> MONTREAL-Life for cabbies in a tough economy is never easy. But in Montreal, they're facing an additional threat to their pocketbooks - government...
> 
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

This part gave me a chuckle:

>>Bilodeau says the bikes have won over many of their former short-trip clients. “You see them, women in dresses, men in ties, pedalling away. They don’t even look like they should be riding a bike,” he said.<<

I wonder what people who should ride a bike look like. What do people who should be in a taxi look like?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Also not bike commuting related, but this is what my local constabulary is up to:

from inews880



> Edmonton Police hope a shocking graphic will raise awareness and attention about jaywalking in our city...
> 
> Acting Sergeant Jerrid Maze explains that decals depicting a jaywalker who had been hit are supposed to act as a warning.
> 
> "It's supposed to look like a fourteen-to-fifteen-year-old girl," Maze explains. "She's dressed in blue jeans and a pink top, and she has a backpack on. It's supposed to look like she's been struck by a vehicle, so her eyes are closed and she'll be laying on the sidewalk."


So every year our police service spends some time "raising awareness" about jaywalking, or the horrors of sidewalk riding or rollerblading, or whatever.

The thing is that from the city's stats "Pedestrians crossing without the right of way...accounted for 14% injuries or fatalities."

And that 14% includes pedestrians who have consumed alchohol/drugs (which are typically about 50% of fatalities and 15% of collisions overall, and aren't going to pay attention to PSAs), and I believe it also includes people who are crossing with a greenlight but who entered after the "Don't Walk" light started flashing (which is technically illegal, but our signal phases are often 4-8 seconds of Walk, compared to 24-30 seconds of Don't Walk).

So who looks at statistics that say that in 86% percent of pedestrian collisions the pedestrian _has_ the right of way, and decides that the _other_ 14% is the problem? And that it's such a problem that it rates pasting dead kids onto sidewalks?

Just a big sigh from me.....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> So who looks at statistics that say that in 86% percent of pedestrian collisions the pedestrian _has_ the right of way, and decides that the _other_ 14% is the problem? And that it's such a problem that it rates pasting dead kids onto sidewalks?


I dunno, but What a poignant message! It just might save a life or two.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

newfangled said:


> from inews880


Should read...

"I lived in the city where car drivers were always rushing and they killed me"


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ yeah, I actually did these up for fun:




(and I should redo this one since the 69% is provincial. I didn't find the city's own stats of 86% until later)





Decals are a great idea - I imagine all the cars in a city covered in decals of corpses (transparent from the inside, of course). The younger the corpses the better!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Love those! The "enjoy your unlimited txt plan" is the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

If they don't run us over they'll smoke us out.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

electrik said:


> If they don't run us over they'll smoke us out.


It sucks...
Articles like these make people not want to commute by bike, but the answer is if we ALL did, this would be a non-issue


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, check out MSNBC.com for some footage of a commuter getting swept away by a massive wave in chicago. Waves knock down bikers, joggers

Edit: Now that I read it and realize that the police had closed off the path and these people used it anyway, it's seriously funny to watch them get pounded by the surf. Hope it wasn't one of you


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ That was awesome, thanks for the laugh! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

They had to see what was ahead of them. So I have to assume reversing course was a poorer option than continuing. After seeing one almost washed away, if those waves were a little bigger they'd be in lake Michigan not just drenched in it. Do you feel lucky, Punk? Well do ya?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> They had to see what was ahead of them. So I have to assume reversing course was a poorer option than continuing. After seeing one almost washed away, if those waves were a little bigger they'd be in lake Michigan not just drenched in it. Do you feel lucky, Punk? Well do ya?


Hehe, repeat after me... Moving water is not still water! Puddles are not waves!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Uh-oh, new sno-mo trail commuter coming!*

The deed is done, it will look something like this:


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> The deed is done, it will look something like this:


If you get swept out to sea or lake Michigan at least you'll have something to cling to. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

hahaha, I must be too excited, that post was supposed to go in another thread - but I gues it is "news"!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> The deed is done, it will look something like this:


Thou shalt not covet, well mine would need to be bigger, but Gawd! one like it would look go-ood in my stable!.

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> hahaha, I must be too excited, that post was supposed to go in another thread


I kind of figured that. Maybe we can let it slide this time...

"Something like this"? Is that somebody else`s build that yours will be similar to, or a computerized mock up? It looks very mean! You already placed some orders?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Yes, that's someone else's build. I put a deposit down on a frame, fork & wheels last night. Shipping from AK in a few weeks.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Damn. This happened not more than a couple miles off my commute route...

Commuting Cyclist Shot with Pellet Gun


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Yikes, that's scary. Not much you can do to protect yourself from that kind of yahoo.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

9-30 Sunset on Hawley by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ get on the right side of the road, salmon!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Peddling the cyclist's cause*
By Sara Phillips

Posted October 12, 2011 08:47:27
Ride to work Photo: Cycling has any number of benefits. (Christian Hartmann : Reuters)

I rode to work today. Someone gave me a muffin for doing so, which was nice, because I would have ridden to work anyway. I ride to work every day. There ain't no such thing as bad weather, just inappropriate clothing.

Yes I'm one of those [expletive] cyclists.

That chick who was riding on the road that you had to slow down for, who then caught you up at the next lights and you had to slow down for her again, that was probably me.

I selfishly and legally took up a whole half a lane of traffic. And I didn't even pay registration for my bicycle to be on your road. The cheek of me!

Cycling is good for the environment. And of course, it's those ABC, tofu-eating types that care about the environment. I've enjoyed tofu and I work for the ABC. I run the environment portal. Just sayin'.

The carbon footprint of a cyclist is minimal. Compared with driving, it has required no oil to be extracted, refined, shipped to a petrol station and burnt in an internal combustion engine. Only the carbon dioxide from my breath (sometimes a little laboured when cresting a hill) is emitted when I cycle.

I also emit no NOx and SOx. These compounds of nitrogen and sulphur contribute to the brown haze of smog that blankets our cities. My bike and I bike are a tiny, tiny bit less brown in the city sky each day. Being an [expletive], tofu-wearing cyclist hippy, it makes me feel quite good about not adding to pollution.

Cycling also means less land is required for roads. If, hypothetically, all of those people in cars, who have paid their vehicle registration (and the percentage of their income taxes and percentage of their rates) that goes into road maintenance, rode a bicycle instead, the four-lane highways that swoop and funnel into our urban areas would be redundant.

In Copenhagen 40 per cent of people ride instead of drive (which, with all those cyclists, must surely make it a deeply unpleasant city). If this were the case in an Australian city, two lanes of a four-lane road could justifiably be given over to cyclists. And we wouldn't need both of them; one could be used for more cars. Or parking. Or parks.

Cycling is also good for me. Not only am I interested in the environment, I am concerned about my health. Truly I must be a self-absorbed, anti-social freak.

I don't ride far, and I don't ride quickly - in fact I barely break a sweat - but that 20 minutes of exercise every morning and again in the evening is exactly what the doctor ordered.

"Lifestyle diseases" are now the number one health problem facing Australians. These are diseases such as diabetes, obesity and heart disease. In an opinion piece yesterday the coordinator of Bicycle Network Victoria's Ride to Work Day, Anthony Aisenberg - yes a genuine cycling lobbyist - pointed out that three hours of riding a week is enough to cut your risk of heart disease in half.

My nana died of a heart attack and my Dad has had a quadruple bypass. Looking after my heart is pretty important to me. Selfish, aren't I?

Cycling keeps me slim, too. I don't want to boast or anything, but I look pretty good for a chick on the downhill side of 35. And you in the car, you're 13 per cent more likely to be fat than me. Consider that as you settle your super-size beverage back into one of your 19 cup-holders.

I don't have to pay for petrol and parking every day. I don't have to shell out for a train ticket. I don't have spend big on gym membership fees so that I can sit on a stationary bicycle in an air-conditioned office block and watch Oprah as I sweat and pant, while some gratuitously toned instructor screams 'encouragement' at me. So not only am I better looking than the fat motorists, I'm richer than them too.

But really, truly, there's a reason I go out there every day, in all weather, risking my life on badly designed roads with motorists who believe the only good cyclist is a dead cyclist, (or Cadel Evans 'cos he's an Australian sporting hero).

It's because it's actually very enjoyable.

On a crisp morning, with the air cold as it hits my lungs, I push off. Cruising, pedalling, the wind on my cheeks, the rhythm of my legs. Leaves crackling under my tyres, dog-walkers smiling hello, camaraderie at the traffic lights with other cyclists.

I arrive at work flushed and awake. No crowded train carriages for me. No late buses. No battle with bumper to bumper.

Cycling has any number of benefits. But I would ride even if it didn't.

In a word, cycling is fun.

Sara Phillips is the editor of the ABC's environmental portal.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> ...
> The carbon footprint of a cyclist is minimal. Compared with driving, it has required no oil to be extracted, refined, shipped to a petrol station and burnt in an internal combustion engine. ...
> I also emit no NOx and SOx. These compounds of nitrogen and sulphur contribute to the brown haze of smog that blankets our cities. ...


Nice editorial - 
Just want to point out that cycling is not as innocuous as she makes it out - petroleum or bad gasses.

The manufacturing of bicycles is one of the biggest industries in the world.
But take a variety of aspects beyond that, and dig deeper to find out thing like Aluminum production is not quite 'good' for the planet, CF, rubber, grease and plastics obviously depend on Petroleum, etc.

or there's even This Guy's take on it.

Sure - its a less (way less) of all 'evils', but there is still a decent-sized 'footprint' w/ bicycles.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Commuter Cyclist Marks 10 Years Car-Free
Dave Bonan Gave Away His Car In 2001 And Has Since Logged Thousands Of Miles On His Bike

Danbury resident Dave Bonan stopped driving in 2001 when his car broke down&#8230;
(Mark Mirko, [email protected])
October 18, 2011|By ERIK OFGANG, Special to The Courant

Danbury resident Dave Bonan stopped driving in 2001 when his car broke down and has since logged thousands of miles on his bike. He sometimes does messenger work in New York City.

If the position existed, Dave Bonan would be named Connecticut's biker laureate.

Bonan, who lives in Danbury, gave away his car in 2001 and began using a bicycle as his primary source of transportation, and he hasn't looked back or stopped for gas since. Beginning in 2006 he's organized yearly events to mark his car-free anniversary. In March, he celebrated his 10th anniversary by hosting a two-night concert in Danbury that raised funds for a local youth center. On July 16, he completed his longtime goal of biking through the center of all 169 Connecticut municipalities when he biked through Sharon.

Annually, Bonan estimates he bikes about 6,500 to 7,000 miles. Neither rain, nor snow, nor blazing heat keeps him off the bike seat. While biking, he says he learns about local history, gets in touch with small communities and takes time to smell the roadside roses. He also burns more calories during a week than most people do with a lifetime of gym memberships.

"When you're in a car there's a disconnect; you're going from point A to point B. On a bicycle you're doing point A to point B, but there's a hundred thousand points in between," Bonan says during a recent interview at Molten Java Coffeehouse in Bethel. On a bike, he adds, "You're seeing things, you're smelling things, you're meeting people. There are ten different emotional levels that you're going through the entire time. I won't say it's spiritual, but it's along those lines."

Bonan is tall and thin with dark hair and eyes; he possesses the characteristic lack of fat you'd expect from someone who bikes almost everywhere he goes. He rode three and a half miles from his home for this interview - a minor trek for someone capable of 100-mile-plus days. He rides a Giant Seek 1, an all-in-one commuter/distance/racing bike.

There's not much room on bikes for bumper stickers. Otherwise, Bonan says, his would read, "bicycle, the true community organizer." He adds, "I've met more people on my bike than I have walking or driving."

He says many of those people showed him how small towns still are special.

"The smaller towns actually have the real mentality of helping each other, it's not a dream. There are a lot of people who are doing nice things, who don't want anything in return. They're just being normal, nice, helpful, community people."

Mishap Prompts Lifestyle Change

A native of New Jersey, Bonan, 35, moved to Danbury to attend Western Connecticut State University. In 2000, the transmission on his car failed. While the car was in the shop, Bonan began biking everywhere and found the experience liberating.

"I rode for two months and I had a blast. I didn't really know what I was doing, but I was definitely getting healthier and finding out more about my town," he says. "When the car got fixed, I didn't want to hang the bike up, but eventually I did and got more depressed about it. Around late winter 2001, the car just started costing too much in upkeep and I said all right, I'm done, I'm giving it away for a write-off and then I will go car-free."

Bonan has followed through on that promise. He relies solely on his bicycle for his general day-to-day activities, but he does use public transportation - he rides in airplanes, trains and buses and will, occasionally (about once on month on average), ride as a passenger in a friend's car. He's had three bikes total since he changed his lifestyle.

When he first decided to give away his car people were skeptical; unlike places such as New York City, the Danbury area is not particularly easy to navigate on a bike or as a pedestrian.

"People didn't believe I could do it at first. Once I hit year ten, I think people realized it's serious," he says.

Many people assume Bonan has gone car-free to protect the environment or to raise money for a charity, but that's not the case. Although Bonan is pro-green, his passion for biking is fueled by personal, not political, reasons.

"It's my happy drug, really," he says. "I'm not anti-car. I'm anti-car culture."

He adds, "I find that people need to place a label on folks so they fit into a preconceived mold in their thought process."

Although Bonan is not against cars or the people who drive them, he does note with satisfaction that the last time he paid for gas it cost $1.30 a gallon. He also brags about not being saddled with expensive car repairs or insurance. His bike cost $800 and he's learned to do a lot of repairs on his own.

When he's not biking, Bonan works as a freelance journalist, filmmaker and political and event organizer. He's currently producing a documentary called "Still Flowing: The Movie," about the Still River in Danbury. The offbeat environmental and historical film also examines some of Bonan's biking exploits. It should be completed within the next year and then will be screened on the festival circuit.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

> Man in critical condition after being hit by a vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible news. This would have been around sunset, but there's still plenty of ambient light until around 7.

My local paper and police service both have a history of finding any excuse that they can to blame cyclists and pedestrians (they've even done it in the case of hit-and-runs, where the driver is undeniably guilty of a criminal offense if nothing else), so I'm glad to see that there's not a trace of that here.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> I'm glad to see that there's not a trace of that here.


Me too, Newf (even though I probably come off kind of anti cyclist some times). Please let us know if any more comes up about the incedent or the man`s condition. 70 Y.O. and still commuting by bike. Then to see what the remains of his bike look like, I hate to imagine how the rider looks.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

From huffingtonpost.com:



> *Swapping Tail Pipes For Pedals: Small Changes Could Pay Huge Dividends For Public Health And Economy *
> 
> Like a growing number of Americans, Jonathan Patz rides his bike to work. He even drags a wheeled blue bin behind his bike for trips to the grocery store. Sure, this environmental scientist naturally wants to do his part to preserve the planet's future, but his motivation is also personal: He knows his wallet, waistline, heart, lungs and neighbors will benefit today.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Removing 1200 bikes + 6 tons of scrap metal/year from bike storage*

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/06/nyregion/restoring-bikes-and-coveted-storage-space.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*VT'r on Interstate Shows Poor Judgement, Driving & Biking...*

*I-89 bicyclist arrested in curfew violation*

RICHMOND -- A Barre man found bicycling in the breakdown lane of Interstate 89 in Richmond was jailed at the Chittenden Community Correctional Center for violating his curfew, Vermont State Police said.

Dustin Dunkling, 18, was under a court order in to observe a 6 p.m. to 6 a.m. curfew, Sgt. Gregory Campbell said in a news release. Dunkling was charged with grossly negligent driving and trying to elude police in connection with a chase on Interstate 91 on Oct. 17 in southern Vermont.

The release said Dunkling was spotted shortly after 6:36 p.m. Saturday peddling on I-89 in Richmond.

Dunkling was lodged at the South Burlington prison for lack of $750 bail.

_Bikes are not allowed on the interstates here, and there is a bike-legal secondary road parallel and just 50' away _


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Toronto News: Dead cyclist Jenna Morrison was a yoga teacher, dancer, mom - thestar.com

we ride this intersection twice a day, every single day, with my son in the trailer.
he's asked what the flowers are for, I don't know how to answer him.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh jeez, that's awful, and I don't know how I'd answer that either. I do recall when my Mom died when I was six, I really had no concept of what death was.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

byknuts said:


> ...we ride this intersection twice a day, every single day, with my son in the trailer. He's asked what the flowers are for, I don't know how to answer him.


Tell him it is to celebrate the life of a wonderful wife, mother, and person. He may ask why and where. Likely not the how and you can just say it was an accident.

It sounds like the truck overtook her at the intersection ad forgot she was there in his blind spot. We need to be especially concerned about overtaking trucks, it seems. I sure hope it wasn't the same driver (3 deaths) now in TO.

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Bike thief busted*

Condensed version:
A girl in CO thought she saw her stolen bike on Boulder Craigslist. Arranged to check it out, determined that it really was her bike, so she took it for a "test ride" and just kept on testing :thumbsup:. Cool enough there, but the really unbelieveable part happened when she called the cops to report the seller.

Unabridged version:
Colorado Woman Spots Stolen Bike on Craigslist, Steals it Back | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Condensed version:
> A girl in CO thought she saw her stolen bike on Boulder Craigslist. Arranged to check it out, determined that it really was her bike, so she took it for a "test ride" and just kept on testing :thumbsup:. Cool enough there, but the really unbelieveable part happened when she called the cops to report the seller.
> 
> Unabridged version:
> Colorado Woman Spots Stolen Bike on Craigslist, Steals it Back | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo!


Cool, I was about to bust a gasket if she got arrested or something!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I got a little over dramatic there, but it really surprised me that the police even went through the trouble of listening to her, let alone actually going out to drag the real bad guy in.

A glimmer of hope in the world...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yeah, I guess I got a little over dramatic there, but it really surprised me that the police even went through the trouble of listening to her, let alone actually going out to drag the real bad guy in.
> 
> A glimmer of hope in the world...


true to that :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice! I must share in the women's lounge (forum).


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Condensed version:
> A girl in CO thought she saw her stolen bike on Boulder Craigslist. Arranged to check it out, determined that it really was her bike, so she took it for a "test ride" and just kept on testing :thumbsup:.


The owner of Yellow Jersey Bike Shop, Madison WI, had someone do a five fingered discount on one of his nicer (rarer) bikes. (Not sure how that happened.) Within a week he saw it being ridden past his shop. A stop sign and traffic allowed him to catch the cyclist, knock him off the bike and recover the stolen merchandise. Unfortunately for him, two city police were chowing down on donuts at the coffee shop opposite. He has put against a wall while the theif (or owner of stolen merchandise) got away. The cops couldn't believe he could recognize one bike from another. If it was the theif riding by the scene of the crime, I bet he didn't think so either. Thirty years of building and repairing them isn't sufficient expertise? Of course, store records, the serial number, and the reported theft cleared the store owner. The lack of pursuit of bicycle thieves is more understandable when the officers have a hard time distinguishing between beach cruisers, BMX, fatbikes, FS, or ultralight road bikes. I wonder if recumbents or trikes are hard for them to distinguish? Asked why he took the law in his own hands, he said you guys just sat there letting him ride by on my bike! Kind of makes you wish they'd charged him with taking the law into his own hands, as the court scene would play out nicely: "Officer what were you doing at the time the stolen bike and its rider came into your view..."

I suspect that she'd never have seen her bke again, if she'd left it to law enforcement.

BrianMc


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Lovely.

Toronto man charged after car mounts sidewalk, knocks cyclist to ground



> A man faces several charges in the incident that unfolded Wednesday morning on a west-end street.
> 
> Police say a 35-year-old woman was riding her bike in the city's west end when she got into the left lane in order to make a left turn.
> 
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Man, that`s nuts! "Minor injuries" isn`t good, but better than last week`s incedent, at least. I`d like to have heard how that argument went. Do you suppose the cyclist told the driver to keep it on the sidewalk?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

In many places that would count as assault with a deadly weapon. Reckless endangerment, certainly. As I remember TO constabulary, they'd take an awfully dim view of this. :madmax: I assume he underestimated her speed and ended up stranded in the oncoming lane when she reached the stop line. :madman:

Turning himself in was good. I wonder if a call went out and he knew he was fried, or it was a true sense of remorse? Counts better if the latter. :skep:

BrianMc


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

The locals are discussing it here: http://forums.mtbr.com/eastern-cana...ar-road-rage-incident-750250.html#post8620477

But a little more details



> The driver passed the 35-year-old woman in the oncoming lanes as they both turned, sparking an argument.
> 
> Joey Porretta who works at the auto repair shop at the intersection said he heard the blare of a car horn and got to the front of his shop in time to see the cyclist kicking at the side of the black car.
> 
> ...


From Toronto News: Man charged in violent driver-cyclist incident - thestar.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Cycle Therapists*

*Cycling Enthusiasts Promote Mental Health Gain Of Winter Riding*

VPR News: Cycling Enthusiasts Promote Mental Health Gain Of Winter Riding

Ironically, I missed the above VT Public Radio show since I bikecommute. Link has story & show.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*The Lowest of the Low*

Cyclist Left Unconscious, Bike Stolen, After Clothesline Strung Across Cycle Path

Cyclist left unconscious, bike stolen after clothes line strung across Bristol & Bath cycle path | road.cc | The website for pedal powered people: Road cycling, commuting, leisure cycling and racing. Voted the UK's number 1 cycling website at the 201


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ WTF is wrong w/ PEOPLE


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I don`t know if I`m off base or not, but that would surprise me a lot less, had it happened in the US.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> I don`t know if I`m off base or not, but that would surprise me a lot less, had it happened in the US.


The same attack happened here in Winnipeg, Canada only they used fishing line and almost slit the woman's head off. She required plastic surgery to try and repair some of the damage.

Was a bunch of teenagers who did it for no reason at all... just to be cruel.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ that happened in Winnipeg too? In Edmonton a couple kids strung a fishing line across a trail in June of 2010.



> Cyclist cut by fishing line on Edmonton trail - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> An Edmonton woman suffered cuts to her face and neck after she rode her bicycle into a fishing line strung across a bike path...
> 
> ...


edit: I say "kids" but from reading the story I actually mean 21 year old morons.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

newfangled said:


> ^ that happened in Winnipeg too? In Edmonton a couple kids strung a fishing line across a trail in June of 2010.
> 
> edit: I say "kids" but from reading the story I actually mean 21 year old morons.


No, i guess it was Edmonton... The point is *******'s who do that stuff aren't confined to America so be on the lookout.

I know of piano wire being strung for snowmobile riders also... sick.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ well, I'm glad that there's only been one fishing line incident in western canada. Two would be crazy.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Quebec courts rule for Cyclists, and against city governments*

_ Date: 22 December 2011
Posted By : by Dianne Saxe

Two Quebec cases have held municipalities liable, where cyclists were injured when they lost control of their bicycles after riding over unexpected defects in the road. In Wilson Davies c. Montreal (Ville de), the cyclist was severely injured when she was thrown from her bicycle and became a paralyzed from the neck down. The Court rejected the City's argument that, as the route was not designated for cycling, it was not foreseeable that a cyclist would be injured. The Court concluded that the City owed a duty to provide for the safety of everyone who used the City's infrastructure in a normal, foreseeable and authorized manner - including cyclists. The cyclist was awarded over $1 million in damages.

In Scanlan c. Montreal (Ville de), a cyclist was injured after riding over an unexpected depression in the road, where the asphalt had caved in. The cave in was camouflaged by paint applied by an independent contractor retained by the City. The paint created a trap, giving the impression that the road was in good condition. The Quebec Court of Appeal ruled that the municipality had an obligation to ensure the safety of its citizens, to correct dangerous situations which could lead to accidents for road users, and to ensure its staff met their obligations to inform road users of potential hazards. The municipality could not avoid liability by simply granting the road painting contract to a third party._


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> _ Date: 22 December 2011
> Posted By : by Dianne Saxe
> 
> Two Quebec cases have held municipalities liable, where cyclists were injured when they lost control of their bicycles after riding over unexpected defects in the road. In Wilson Davies c. Montreal (Ville de), the cyclist was severely injured when she was thrown from her bicycle and became a paralyzed from the neck down. The Court rejected the City's argument that, as the route was not designated for cycling, it was not foreseeable that a cyclist would be injured. The Court concluded that the City owed a duty to provide for the safety of everyone who used the City's infrastructure in a normal, foreseeable and authorized manner - including cyclists. The cyclist was awarded over $1 million in damages.
> ...


As a mtb'r i'm split on this issue... i hate to see bicycles banned from forests due to litigation over challenging terrain features, but i also don't like to see poorly maintained streets hurting people.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bad Samaritan*

*'Cowardly and despicable' thief took crashed bike as cyclist lay dying in canal just yards away*

Adam Lowther said he thought Michael Houghton was already dead so didn't try to help him
He sold the stolen bike for just £20

By Liz Hull
Last updated at 10:33 PM on 6th January 2012

A 'despicable' thief stole a retired banker's bicycle as he was drowning in a canal.

Michael Houghton, 51, was face down in the water when Adam Lowther, 22, came along the towpath.

Instead of rescuing the unconscious father of three or calling for help, Lowther picked up his mountain bike and rode off on it.

Read more: Adam Lowther left cyclist Michael Houghton to drown as he stole his bike | Mail Online


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

*SPOTLIGHT: Cold-weather riders keep pedaling*

A good article in today's Chicago Tribune: SPOTLIGHT: Cold-weather riders keep pedaling - chicagotribune.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice coverage, but some of those folks look fairly sane compared to some of the winter commuters here!

Bike commuter stats in graphic form:
about the creator: Whiteaker resident wins national competition for best "bicycle commuting trends" interactive infographics | MyEugene

The graphs: Kory Northrop | Bicycle Commuting Trends in the United States Rodar, Nevada does not look quite as safe in these graphics.

Although there are more male bikecommuters, it looks like the guys have been slacking off compared to the women in the last couple years.


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree with you mtbxplorer. The graphs you posted are great! I hope to be able to produce graphs of that quality using GIS.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I couldn't decide if I should put this here or in the "armed commuters' thread 

Cops: Man, 65, kills teen who knocks him off bicycle - US news - Crime & courts - msnbc.com


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting that the unwounded teen was arrested. That says a lot to me. Suggests it was pretty obviously 3 on 1. Bike theft gone bad? Sounds justifiable as self defense especially as he did not shoot and kill all three.

An off duty police woman in a city near where I was raised was attacked by a man as she loaded things into the rear seat of her car. She had heat of her own. The hopeful rapist obtained a third eye as his reward. While the loss of any life is to be lamented, sometimes it just feels like justice. 

I wonder if the cyclist had trouble with one or more of them before. 

BrianMc


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Reading the original story, looks like a pretty clear-cut case of justifiable self defense. Why weren't these kids in school?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Bus V Bike*

Moment of madness. The video is especially interresting.

BBC News - Bristol bus driver Gavin Hill who drove into cyclist jailed


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Holy cr*p!!! That video is way worse than I expected, even after reading the article (not gruesome, just unbelievable)..


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

At first you can't see where Mr Mead (the cyclist), came from. He was in front of the stopped bus arguing with the driver over a too-close approach in a roundabout. Understandable, risky, so Mr Mead must have been quite PO'd. Not your usual near hit. 

So what ensued after Mr Mead rode off, was assault with a deadly weapon. Video cams are everywhere. We need to be on our best behavior at all times. Also it appears better to allow a driver who you argued with to proceed you down the road. It takes enough time to U-turn that he will likely have become more rational. No point in making it easy to retaliate even if it will be the driver's fault.

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

" Also it appears better to allow a driver who you argued with to proceed you down the road. It takes enough time to U-turn that he will likely have become more rational. No point in making it easy to retaliate even if it will be the driver's fault."

No kidding! It`s bad enough to be tailgated by a bus, really a bad sign when you`ve just been arguing with the driver! 

And probably a whole lot slower for the bus to make that U-turn than for a bike to make one.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

That is crazy.

But I've been not-so-politely informed by one of our busdrivers that if cyclists had any consideration at all then they would hop up onto the curb whenever there was a bus behind them. It's illegal, and it's not even physically possible on most roads, but apparently the fact that cyclists continuously refuse to do this is a personal insult to him.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

newfangled said:


> That is crazy.
> 
> But I've been not-so-politely informed by one of our busdrivers that if cyclists had any consideration at all then they would hop up onto the curb whenever there was a bus behind them.


Apparently the bus driver in question thought so, too.

BrianMc


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

Watching the video, I was struck (no pun intended - can't find a better word at this hour) by the position of the cyclist in the lane. As the bus starts to "pass" him, it looks like he moves out, almost crossing the lane line as though he's trying to cut the bus off? 

This is *not* a "blame the victim" comment at all, as there is no excuse for what the driver did, but it seems a very odd line for a rider to take. Did anyone else think that odd, or was it just me?

Perhaps there was some road rage on both sides of that dispute?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

ubernerd said:


> Perhaps there was some road rage on both sides of that dispute?


Definitely.
Although I can`t see in the video what the cyclist is doing while the bus is still behind him, the account given in the article really makes me wince when it describes how the cyclist acted earlier.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I think they should give the buss driver 16 months on a bike so he knows why he is such an ....ummmm 
looks like he could lose a few pounds anyway 
just sayin

Sj


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Still riding @ 81 - RIP
Man dies after falling off bicycle overnight » Redding Record Searchlight


> Authorities said an 81-year-old man died near a creek after falling off his bicycle and on Highway 36 overnight.
> 
> The cause of death is unknown, they said.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

ubernerd said:


> Watching the video, I was struck (no pun intended - can't find a better word at this hour) by the position of the cyclist in the lane. As the bus starts to "pass" him, it looks like he moves out, almost crossing the lane line as though he's trying to cut the bus off?
> 
> This is *not* a "blame the victim" comment at all, as there is no excuse for what the driver did, but it seems a very odd line for a rider to take. Did anyone else think that odd, or was it just me?
> 
> Perhaps there was some road rage on both sides of that dispute?


I saw that too. Maybe he was trying to move over knowing that the bust had to get into that lane? who knows. I hate riding near buses i never know what they are going to do. I get around them as fast as I can.

It scares me to think that a bus driver would consider doing this to someone.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

highdelll said:


> Still riding @ 81 - RIP
> Man dies after falling off bicycle overnight » Redding Record Searchlight


That`s definitely an odd story.
Yeah, RIP.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> That`s definitely an odd story.
> Yeah, RIP.


as noted in the comments, it was poorly written 
- and there is no follow-up

Our media (as w/ many I'm sure) (NorCal) does not care to follow-up unless there are juicy tid-bits ::madman:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That does seem odd, hopefully he died of natural causes unrelated to the ride.

Did you see the 100 year old who had a record setting ride?
100-year-old Frenchman sets one-hour cycling world... | Stuff.co.nz
He looks great too.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

*How many times have you felt like doing this?*


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

woodway said:


>


only once this year
I think I am getting better :thumbsup:

Sj


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

Had the desire to do that just last week to a car parked in the bike lane, forcing me in to traffic. (This has been a repeated problem in one certain block in front of an apt. complex.) I checked my instinct and looked over as I rode by to see it was an unmarked police vehicle and 3 officers were standing a short distance away pounding on an apt. door. Whew!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Tell GP about cycling to avoid unnecessary tests*

_Hate to post this, but maybe you fellas can "avoid unpleasant further investigation"_

A senior doctor has said that GPs should check whether male patients are keen cyclists before sending them for potentially unnecessary - not to mention uncomfortable - tests to ascertain whether they may have prostate cancer, reports The Daily Telegraph.

Consultant urologist Chris Eden from the Royal Surrey County Hospital in Guildford says that cycling can temporarily raise levels of the glycoprotein prostate-specific antigen (PSA), potentially leading doctors to mistakenly recommend that the patient undergo a biopsy to test for prostate cancer, which may be indicated by excessive levels of PSA.

"Unfortunately some doctors may be unaware that cycling can spuriously raise a man`s PSA levels and so refer their patient for further and unnecessary treatment," explained Mr Eden, "all because their cycling produced a false positive." he said.

He added that the heightened levels of the glycoprotein among bike riders did not in itself give rise to an increased risk of contracting prostate cancer.

"Cycling does raise PSA levels but only temporarily. So the way to distinguish whether cycling has caused a rise in levels is to refrain from getting on a bike for 48 hours and then having a second PSA test. The levels will have dropped if cycling was responsible for the rise," he said.

The test measures how much PSA there is in the blood. All men will have a small amount present, but production of PSA by prostate cancer cells can lead to elevated levels of it, with the test helping doctors determine whether further investigation is needed.

The Daily Telegraph said that 36,000 men, mainly aged 50 and over, are diagnosed with prostate cancer each year in the UK, adding that while the charity Cancer Research has identified an increased incidence of the condition over the past two decades, that has not translated into higher mortality rates, itself in part a result of the PSA test.

"The irony here is that physical exercise such as cycling is actually protective against prostate cancer since it`s a way to avoid weight gain and is generally a way to keep healthy," said Mr Eden, who believes that all men aged 40 and over should be aware of their PSA level.

"It`s important that cyclists don`t get scared off from enjoying their hobby," he added. "I think any man who is a regular cyclist and who needs a PSA test should tell their doctor about their hobby.

"It`s surprising how many doctors may not know about the association and this could avoid unpleasant further investigation. Mentioning you regularly use your bike could save on a lot of discomfort."


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> _Hate to post this..._


_

why? 'tis good to put out PSA's that apply to us:thumbsup:

(tried to rep  )_


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Right on :yesnod:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Food Delivery Bikers in NYC - Tips n Taxis*

Article and/or video:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/04/n...-and-fear-on-wheels.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&hp


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Got ID?*

*Police seeking public's help in identifying unconscious cyclist*

Victoria Times Colonist March 19, 2012 2:01 AM

A cyclist was in critical condition after hitting a jogger in Qualicum Beach on Saturday.

The cyclist didn't have any identification on him after the 6 a.m. collision on Rupert Road, and Oceanside RCMP are trying to find out who the man is.

He is described as Caucasian, between 50 and 55 years old, about six feet tall, with a greying moustache and a closely shaved head. The man was riding an old blue Norco bike in poor condition. He wore black fleece pants, black rubber boots, a plaid fleece jacket, a multi-coloured knitted toque, a black Nexxus watch and a wedding band.

The female jogger was taken to Nanaimo Regional Hospital with non-life-threatening injuries.

The man was taken to Victoria General Hospital via air ambulance. As of Saturday night, he hadn't regained consciousness. Anyone who can assist in identifying the man is asked to call Oceanside RCMP at 250-248-6111.

Read more: Police seeking public's help in identifying unconscious cyclist


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

It's like an advertisement for Road ID - which I have.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

I refuse to wear the equivalent of a toe-tag. They can put that on my dead body, which according to road-id literature will be sooner than later.

I'll just pack my drivers licence and an ICE number... thanks!!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> _Hate to post this, but maybe you fellas can "avoid unpleasant further investigation"_
> 
> A senior doctor has said that GPs should check whether male patients are keen cyclists before sending them for potentially unnecessary - not to mention uncomfortable - tests to ascertain whether they may have prostate cancer, reports The Daily Telegraph.
> 
> ...


Been there done that....

Lots of things can elevate mens' PSA tests....biking, Infections, if anything prods the prostrate PSA levels will be elevated....including the finger examine inself.

Around here standard procedure is high PSA means you get the finger up the bum....not a biopsy.

If the finger test is clean then you wait and get another PSA.....

If the finger test is not clean you get the biopsy.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

woodway said:


>


:lol: That was beautiful.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> *Police seeking public's help in identifying unconscious cyclist*
> 
> Victoria Times Colonist March 19, 2012 2:01 AM...


Another curious story. I wonder how often a bicycle/pedestrian collision results in two hospitalizations. Maybe it isn`t as odd as it sounds to me. And yeah, it is a good argument for carrying ID. Anyway, hope it turns out well for both victims.


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

This is a video from a guy in a local bike club that was attacked by a dog.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Holy cr*p! I'm surprised he didn't have a heart attack.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^ Front version of the antelope tackle!

What? She did not intend to have her poorly trained pup off the leash? It just sort of happened? Most dog problems are owner problems. 

BrianMc


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

"My doggie minds me and does not need to be on a leash". How many times have we heard that? Lucky that guy did not go down. The owner needs someone to watch her.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Haha, that is nothing...










Off leash in the park and decided it would be fun to run down a cyclist. Needless to say force was used(not that it did much!) even if it does "just wants to play" it's a damn dangerous situation to be riding a bicycle and get charged and jumped on by something like that.

There truly are some retarded owners out there.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Any bikecommuter reports from ND on this?*

*Cyclists Warned to steer Clear of North Dakota's Oil Patch*

The Associated Press: Cyclists warned to steer clear of ND's oil patch


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Freaky, fishy accident*

Apparently, the seriously injured cyclist was not hurt by a malicious "clothesline" booby trap incident on the bike path, but by a fly fisherman having trouble reeling in the big one.

Police: Injured cyclist not the victim of a 'booby trap' | 9news.com


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ Uhh, why is your line across a BIKE PATH!! :madman:
If not 'malicious', it's pretty fukkin stoopid - and that asshat should still be liable.
sounds 'fishy' to me

I can say this because I, too, am a fisherman.
It is negligence at best.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

World News - British country lane road rage attack caught on video


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

This is some funny stuff. Please listen and comment.
Grant Peterson on NPR

Ride your bike to work in a suit on a muggy August day, great advice there. You can get a decent bike for $400. Yes Grant, that's great. Here's my $400, I like a 60cm frame, please give me your entry level Rivendell. :skep::skep::skep::skep::skep::skep::skep::skep::skep: If he's trying NOT to sell his new book it just worked. What a tool.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Your commute is over ten miles, isn`t it? As long as you can carry broccoli, you`re covered- you have his permision to wear shorts if you want :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That seemed snootier commentary than the roadies he complains about. Seems a shame to be so divisive when we're all on bikes. I don't think he recruited any drivers either.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah - 'click-in' shoes are dumb - so is wearing clothes you can change out of because they are sweaty.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ Uhh, why is your line across a BIKE PATH!! :madman:
> If not 'malicious', it's pretty fukkin stoopid - and that asshat should still be liable.
> sounds 'fishy' to me
> 
> ...


When it comes to injuring cyclists, negligence is apparently an acceptable excuse these days.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I wanna know, if my commute were EXACTLY ten miles, could I wear shorts or not? And is it cool to wear clickies if you can carry two pounds of broccoli while you`re at it?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I am trying to imagine riding in Southern Indiana Summer Sauna say 15-20 miles with the seams of sodden cotton under shorts cutting into tender skin and barking shins when dress shoes slip off the pedals. Or riding the winter gale in a trench coat, scarf, and suit. I know he has a mission of not making bike commuting look so weird, but that is not too realistic given the climates of most of the continent.. I assume he rides in climate much like the Netherlands and is incapable of imagining other realities at fairly low speeds. He also feels discs are not needed even on his mountain bikes so I guess he hasn't ridden many snow storms with wet and icy rims. A snow storm and a nice downhill with a stop at the bottom might change his mind. Of course, $1000-$3000 frames are a bit pricier than most can justify for a commuter. Not to mention protect from theft. 

Oh well, no book sale here either.

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Your commute is over ten miles, isn`t it? As long as you can carry broccoli, you`re covered- you have his permision to wear shorts if you want :thumbsup:


I carry broccoli in my water bottle holders. I have 2 and I can fit a pound in each. It is a very trendy chic look.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

R+P+K said:


> When it comes to injuring cyclists, negligence is apparently an acceptable excuse these days.


He could claim to be 'distracted' by the casting action! Apparently that is a viable defense for almost running down a cyclist, as well. 

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

A little late for the "I need an adjective" thread, but...

Cyclelicious » Students suspended for biking to school


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^
Follow uo:

High School Bike Riders Won

Justice!

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Umm, sorry, not funny around here r+p+k, had to report that one, so we can be welcoming to all. You'll likely get some note about someone complaining, no hard feelings, good on ya, mate.

On a lighter note...
Police log from Baxter, MN...
SUSPICIOUS ACTIVITY — At 10:35 p.m. on Friday a woman riding her bike on the 10000 block of Mountain Ash Drive reported hearing what sounded like a raccoon sneeze or a zipper and would like an officer to check on it. An officer checked and didn’t locate either.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Honorable mention*

Not technically a commuter when it is your line of work but:

Yahoo! Groups

Many others picked this up too.

BrianMc


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Not sure this constitutes "news" but it's interesting nonetheless:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/opinion/sunday/if-kant-were-a-new-york-cyclist.htm?_r=1


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Women allowed on bicycles as N. Korea turns wheels of change - World News


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice - I had not heard of that ban before! I clicked on the fully story and saw this pic - it looks like she's been winter-bikecommuting for years!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I have to ride through here tonight to volunteer at the local bike co-op, which is just a block from the site:



> Busy section of Edmonton's Whyte Avenue closed after truck strikes and kills cyclist
> 
> Acting Insp. Erik Johnson said the cyclist "struck a mirror of a parked truck and lost control. He then fell under the rear wheels of a full cement truck" that was moving. "He was killed instantly."
> 
> Johnson described the fatality as "just one of those freak accidents that happen from time to time," and said the driver of the concrete truck "didn't even realize he had hit the cyclist."


I consider it a bad spot, because it's the only place to cross a set of railway tracks. South of there the next crossing is 20 blocks away. North of there has some options, but they're also not terribly safe, and they all require counter-intuitive detours. It's also around the university, so there's a fair amount of bike traffic.

Edited to add: more from one of our councillors:



> Traffic officers were measuring how far the pickup truck was parked from the curb, which appeared to be more than a foot. Johnson said charges are possible against the driver of the pickup, who sat watching the officers work.
> 
> "It sounds like this collision was a result of everyone just pushing the boundaries of what's safe," said Coun. Ben Henderson, who has been working on Edmonton's bike plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So just as a followup to my last post, August's critical mass was dedicated as a memorial ride:

















from Isaak Kornelsen Memorial Ride - August 31, 2012 - a set on Flickr









from https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151011857751650.422465.543581649&type=1


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice to see that kind of support for an unfortunate circumstance, although I got distracted by that foolish woman in the second picture riding without a helmet.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Show me a picture of her riding at night without lights, or salmon-riding through a stopsign on the sidewalk with no hands, or climbing onto a bike while hammered, or hucking some gnar without a helmet, and I'd agree that there's an issue.

But vehicular cycling is statistically a very safe activity. And the unfortunate occasions when it's not safe tend to be when helmets won't make any difference.

She probably wasn't very worried that she'll spontantiously fall on the top of her head from a stationary position, which is what helmets are good for. Given the subject of the memorial ride she may be worried about being run over by a cement truck, but a helmet won't help there. She could even be worried that helmets protect against scrapes but do nothing to protect against rotational injuries and may actually make them worse.

If she's up on her academic literature (as a good Alberta cyclist), she may have heard that following Alberta's introduction of a mandatory helmet law for those under 18 in 2002, child cycling decreased by 59%, and that while the total number of injuries did fall slightly the rate of injuries/rider more than doubled.

Or she may just not like helmets. And she's decided that the unlikely safety risks associated with cycling are more than outweighed by the health and lifestyle benefits.

(Even though I always wear a helmet (and gloves, and glasses) I've got links, and links, and links, and links of helmet stuff if anyone's interested...)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

junior1210 said:


> Nice to see that kind of support for an unfortunate circumstance, although I got distracted by that foolish woman in the second picture riding without a helmet.


I didn`t notice her the first time, but now that I went back to look...
Yup, she distracts me too


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

___________________________


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

newfangled said:


> ^ Show me a picture of her riding at night without lights, or salmon-riding through a stopsign on the sidewalk with no hands, or climbing onto a bike while hammered, or hucking some gnar without a helmet, and I'd agree that there's an issue.
> 
> But vehicular cycling is statistically a very safe activity. And the unfortunate occasions when it's not safe tend to be when helmets won't make any difference.
> 
> ...


The reason for a helmet isn't for the foreseeable problems, it's for the stuff that blindsides you. Frankly, I hate wearing a helmet, but I hate preventable severe head injuries even more. Since all those people showed up to memorialize the poor gent, and to accentuate the public's desire for safer riding conditions (to a lesser extent), it bolsters the argument if you show your willingness to do your own part to improving your personal safety with reasonable measures like a helmet.
That being said, she obviously got on all right otherwise there would have been another news story about her getting banged up during the ride, and one person here or there isn't a big deal. It's just when that guy dies doing nothing wrong (wrong=stupid or illegal), then you see her taking an unnecessary risk, I had to comment.

End of sermon. Now to pass the collection basket and three chorus's of Bringing in the Sheaf s....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

junior1210 said:


> The reason for a helmet isn't for the foreseeable problems, it's for the stuff that blindsides you. Frankly, I hate wearing a helmet, but I hate preventable severe head injuries even more. Since all those people showed up to memorialize the poor gent, and to accentuate the public's desire for safer riding conditions (to a lesser extent), it bolsters the argument if you show your willingness to do your own part to improving your personal safety with reasonable measures like a helmet.
> That being said, she obviously got on all right otherwise there would have been another news story about her getting banged up during the ride, and one person here or there isn't a big deal. It's just when that guy dies doing nothing wrong (wrong=stupid or illegal), then you see her taking an unnecessary risk, I had to comment.
> 
> End of sermon. Now to pass the collection basket and three chorus's of Bringing in the Sheaf s....


I get your statement, but do you you strap on a helmet after installing a new chain then you tool around the lot for 5 minutes checking shifts?
If you REALLY do, I say...OK - a bit excessive, but ok.
Otherwise, you're tilting at windmills


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CB`s example isn`t distracting. Besides no helmet, he isn`t riding in a skirt.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I think he's standing by his bike, therefore no helmet required.

I'm in the camp of wear the helmet if you want to. I always do on rides but not to check the chain. I started wearing one when I was mountain biking 25+ years ago and a simple crash that wasn't a big deal ended with my head 2" from a huge rock that could have split my head in half in a minor crash. 

Some hot summer day I'm going to throw caution to the wind and leave my foam hat at home.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

highdelll said:


> I get your statement, but do you you strap on a helmet after installing a new chain then you tool around the lot for 5 minutes checking shifts?
> If you REALLY do, I say...OK - a bit excessive, but ok.
> Otherwise, you're tilting at windmills


Actually I do since the worst OTB I ever had was during a quick ride around the block after work, no big deal, etc.. That was over a year ago and still have the scars on forehead and under my jaw, and lost 2 teeth (nasty all around). Now when I get on the bike, I wear a helmet weather it's a 5min ride or 30miles. Despite how I sound here though, I don't chase people around harping on helmet use and such, except to kids and then only to remind them that it the smart move. I don't nag adults at all, since they are adults (age wise anyway) and should know better, so if they want to risk themselves it's their choice to do so. I do take your point though so I'll leave it alone now.

I have no problem with women riding in skirts, if anything shorter the better.:thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^I don`t much care to see men riding in skirts.
As as other skirted riders, just imagine how tough it must be even in a short skirt, then compare that to riding in a knee length dress, so its much better for all of us if they keep them short!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

All's well that end's well:

Bike Thief Leaves Handwritten Apology Note, Plus $10 for New Lock | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo! News

Not your usual bike theft story.

BrianMc

(Nice one to resurrect this thread.)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha! Nope, not usual.

PS: Buy a U-lock :lol:


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

That's a good story! I gotta send that story to a couple of friends and prove that ANYTHING is possible, even thieves that are contrite and sent apology notes and restitution before prosecution.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting. It won't trigger traffic lights. Not worth stealing? Think of the area on those spokes for reflective treatment! Ride's a bit 'stiff'. I bet.

Cardboard bicycle can change the world, says Israeli inventor - Yahoo! News

Consider it low tech carbon fiber, well cellulose fiber, that's carbon, right?

BrianMc


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

To me it is really hard to believe. There are about 5 unproven technologies that seem to be debuting in this bike.
-Cardboard Frame - this is the easiest to believe.
-Recycled tires that could last 10 years. Hmmm, you can't buy a set of ANY tires for less than the price of the whole bike now.
-"the bicycle will include no metal parts" I am pretty sure I wear my metal bearings out.
-The cost of the resins alone seem like they would be approaching the $9 cost.
- What look like cardboard wheels with no way to straighten them. Drawing from my worldly knowledge of entropy, those suckers are going to warp. 

That said: I'd buy one as a novelty. I would want "Trek" to advertise on mine.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Blackhawk ban in court*

I almost missed this. The CO Supreme Court heard the case against Blackhawk`s cycling ban last week. It`s going to be several months before their decision is announced, but from the article, things sound pretty good. Cross your fingers, everybody. Tried to find the story on Denver Post or some other non-bike site, but didn`t turn anything up. Don`t know what`s up with that :skep:

High court hears case on bikes on high road | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

CalBike Hopes Canadian Study Will Back Up New Law - BikeRadar


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> CalBike Hopes Canadian Study Will Back Up New Law - BikeRadar


""There is no chance of being hit by the opening door of a parked car or being sideswiped or hit from behind by a moving car," Teschke told BikeRadar."

Hmmm. He don't know Indiana drivers, do he? No chance!? Admittedly, they'd have to work at it. But lit up with enough Bud or meth, I wouldn't put it past them. :madman:

BrianMc


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BrianMc said:


> ""There is no chance of being hit by the opening door of a parked car or being sideswiped or hit from behind by a moving car," Teschke told BikeRadar."
> 
> Hmmm. He don't know Indiana drivers, do he? No chance!? Admittedly, they'd have to work at it. But lit up with enough Bud or meth, I wouldn't put it past them. :madman:
> 
> BrianMc


or old people who shouldn't be behind the wheel. Last week while I was in Indy, I saw a news story about an old lady who plowed through at least half a dozen wooden privacy fences before parking her car in someone's living room.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> I almost missed this. The CO Supreme Court heard the case against Blackhawk`s cycling ban last week. ...


Wow. :incazzato:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> or old people who shouldn't be behind the wheel. Last week while I was in Indy, I saw a news story about an old lady who plowed through at least half a dozen wooden privacy fences before parking her car in someone's living room.


You mean you missed the doped-up drunk who buried his SUV halfway into a house, ran over a teenager IN THE HOUSE, and was still revving the thing to keep going. WTF was invented for such as this. :madman: I guess he mixed up Turn on, tune in, and drop out for Turn in, tune out, and turn in. I always get those mixed up too.  Like the elderly woman, another Indianan. Makes me so proud. :madmax:

I rest my case. No chance, indeed! :skep:

BrianMc


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BrianMc said:


> You mean you missed the doped-up drunk who buried his SUV halfway into a house, ran over a teenager IN THE HOUSE, and was still revving the thing to keep going.


Yep. I did miss that one. I did not watch much TV last week.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Nate: Found this. Surprised how many injury lawyers tout their services in Indy. I hope it is hungry lawyers not a sign of the situation.:

Bicycle Accidents Indianapolis IN - Indianapolis IN, Bicycle Accident lawsuits, Indianapolis IN Bicycle Accident lawyers, Indianapolis IN Bicycle Accident attorneys

One not so new commuting news from it:

"The first recorded bicycle accident occurred in 1842 when Kirkpatrick McMillan rode his Velocipede 40 miles to Glasgow, but upon arriving collided with a young girl in the crowd awaiting his arrival."

Maybe he would have avoided this if he had studs, CB?

Should be the oldest report in this thread, anyway. 

An interesting statistic:

"Somewhere between 60%-85% of bicycle accidents involving serious injury are the result of negligence of a motor vehicle driver, whether involved in the accident or not. "

It's those Indiana drivers! 

BrianMc


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I dunno about that link, BrianMc. Seems like just a directory of any ol' lawyer. Here's the listing for the city where I live now...30,000 population.

Bicycle Accidents Nacogdoches TX - Nacogdoches TX, Bicycle Accident lawsuits, Nacogdoches TX Bicycle Accident lawyers, Nacogdoches TX Bicycle Accident attorneys

same number of listings as for Indy.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> "The first recorded bicycle accident occurred in 1842 when Kirkpatrick McMillan rode his Velocipede 40 miles to Glasgow, but upon arriving collided with a young girl in the crowd awaiting his arrival."


Damn Strava!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

junior1210 said:


> Damn Strava!


nono :nonod:

it's STRAAAAAAVVVVVVAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! ***CRASH***


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

It reminded me of my only pedestrian strike. Also old news (40 years old).

I had just crossed the finish line (2nd) of the U of W's ring road relay race as the fourth member of our team, head down out of the saddle and sprinting for the line. I looked up in time to see the student paper's photographer planted dead ahead. The adrenalin-aided braking sent me OTB into her. Observers pushed me back on the bike. Had to ride not to seize up with lactic acid so I don't know how she fared. The whole road was shut down for the race. Guess she missed the memo. I can imagine her looking into the viewfinder. Just a bit closer, just a bit close....er and the Wile E Coyote 'Oh she it" look just before being bowled over by a 6 foot,175 pound, 20+ something mph, tucked cannonball of a cyclist. Another meaning for 'doping', I guess.

BrianMc


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

He is now a butt of jokes, because Billy got his goat, chased him off road and up a tree without a pedal.

Paper boy terrorized by a goat, is chased up a tree

At least it wasn't a buck in rut. Take care, CB.

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Paperboys still exist in this world? Maybe there is hope.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Related to commuting by bike*

The news last night stated that something like 17% of Police accidents are associated with inattentive driving. It isn't just donuts. Its all the electronic stuff.

Here is German driver with an office in his front seat:

Jury-rigged mobile office can

Smart phone records will show you were driving and when. The laptop will time stamps files, too. So the speeding was enough to provide probable cause, yet they did not pursue it. :skep:

MADD may have to be renamed Mothers Against Distracted Driving before enforcement gets serious enough to be a deterrent. It is bad when drivers do it, worse when law enforcement is blowing stop lights and signs because they are reading screens. Serve and protect? Maybe swerve and or wreck. :madman:

BrianMc

BrianMc


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

FTP!!

Distracted driving is far worse than drunk driving - and some of you asses reading this do it...grrr! :madmax:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Some of us asses? All drivers drive distracted at least to some extent. The only question is to WHAT extent. For the record, I also fart in elevators.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

I ride distracted more frequently than I drive distracted. You pull up behind this gorgeous hottie with a nice...

Bike. I was going to say bike.

It's definitely a real issue. Especially on Black Friday - 3 years ago I was riding in the rightmost lane, a car pulls in to the leftmost lane of a 4 lane road, crosses all 4 lanes and reverses in to me in front of 3 families. Because he was distracted in getting to a sale. The children were pretty traumatized.

Stay safe out there.


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

Man survives after unoccupied dump druck rolls over his head

Wear your helmet boys and girls!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoa! Score one for styrofoam!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I wouldn't want to have to tell that story myself, but it's a good one.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Not exactly appropriate for this thread (like I would ever let that stop me from posting), but might be of interest to other little wheel fans, Dr Alex Moulton passed away last Friday.
Alex Moulton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.moultonbuzz.com/2012/12/alex-moulton-1920-2012/

And to go COMPLETELY off topic, it looks like he was born in the same year as Dave Brubeck, who also lost his pulse last week. Tailwinds to both masters.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Victim Finds Hit-and-Run Driver 
(still is angering to me ... the sentence )
Victim Finds Hit-and-Run Driver - Page 1 - News - Los Angeles - LA Weekly

Famed bicyclist Don Ward tracked lobbyist Glenn Gritzner to a body shop









Bicyclists have been the loudest critics of the hit-and-run epidemic gripping Los Angeles, a crisis that has been ignored by the mayor and LAPD Chief Charlie Beck. One chilling incident in Echo Park, in particular, galvanized the bike community: the running down of cyclist Don Ward, also known as Roadblock.

Ward is about as famous as you can get in L.A.'s bike scene because of his 6-foot-8, 225-pound frame and his role as one of the early organizers of Midnight Ridazz, an enormously popular nighttime group ride. He also founded Wolfpack Hustle, which takes high-speed group rides with a somewhat cavalier approach to traffic laws.

"We've described him, half-seriously, as the bike community's James Dean because of his rugged good looks," says Damien Newton, who runs the website LA Streetsblog. "And he's a little bit of an outlaw."

In 2009, cycling advocates were getting involved in politics, lobbying for bike lanes - Stephen Box even ran for City Council. But Ward mostly coordinated rides.

That is, until 1 a.m. on May 19, 2009, when a gray Jaguar slammed into him from behind on Glendale Boulevard in Echo Park, bouncing Ward off the hood - with the mangled bike still attached to Ward due to his clip-on shoes - and catapulting him 50 feet. The Jaguar driver slowed, looked at Ward, then shot off into the night.

"I looked back, there was this car coming really fast," Ward recalls. "It was scary. It didn't look like the car was in control. I freaked out, just tried to get out of the way."

As Ward lay on his stomach, he turned his head to watch the Jaguar creep past. That's when he saw the license plate. He began feverishly repeating the numbers aloud.

Before the crash, Ward had been cycling with friends from whom he'd become separated. One of them, Sean Maytum, came upon Ward's body. "I thought he was dead," Maytum recalls. "He wasn't moving."

Then Maytum saw his fingers move. Ward was texting. Actually, he was tweeting - the Jaguar's license plate number, of which he clearly remembered the first six digits.

Ward was banged up but would be OK. From the hospital, he posted about his ordeal on a Midnight Ridazz message board, adding: "I will find this mother****er."

The next day, Ward called LAPD. He'd already given them a nearly complete plate number, plus the car's color and general description. He was stunned at the disinterest the LAPD investigator showed.

The officer said, "Yeah, it's gonna take a couple weeks to run down the plate. You could try to find the car if you want."

As L.A. Weekly reported on Dec. 11, in a four-month investigation by Simone Wilson, "L.A.'s Bloody Hit-and-Run Epidemic," city leaders such as Beck and Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa are ignoring, or unaware of, the car-as-weapon crisis in this city.

In the United States, 11 percent of all car crashes are hit-and-runs. In L.A., an incredible 48 percent are hit-and-runs. The levels are epidemic - 20,000 hit-and-runs inside the city limits annually.

The mowing down of Don Ward wasn't even a blip in a city where authorities have lost whatever grip they once may have had. But the public is getting angry: Ward's post in 2009 on the Midnight Ridazz message board generated hundreds of responses, including one from DJ Wheels - lawyer Danny Jimenez.

Jimenez had a friend in the California Highway Patrol who took five minutes, not LAPD's two weeks, to "run down the plate." Of four possible matches, one was a Jaguar registered to Glenn Gritzner, who lived near Silver Lake Reservoir, about two miles from the Echo Park crime scene.

Ward and Jimenez Googled "Glenn Gritzner" and found a blog site where he reviews bars in downtown L.A. The logo: a martini glass. Then their Internet search turned up something shocking: Gritzner wasn't an illegal immigrant fearing deportation, or a laid-off worker without insurance. He's a well-to-do, high-flying lobbyist and political player in City Hall and Sacramento, a managing director of Mercury Public Affairs, a powerful firm whose top partners include former California Speaker Fabian Nuñez and Adam Mendehlson, former deputy chief of staff to Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Mercury is paid by corporate and union biggies to influence California's politicians; its past clients include Wal-Mart, Blue Shield, even the City of Los Angeles.

"We were almost 100 percent sure this was the guy," Ward recalls. "We were operating on the premise that the cops were gonna do nothing. We had to get evidence."

They visited trendy downtown bars, including the Edison and the Standard, hoping somebody had seen Gritzner getting hammered. Nothing. They drove by his house. No gray Jaguar.

They finally deduced that a man as successful and connected as Gritzner probably would take his Jag in to repair the damage.

The first place they called was Rusnak, a Jaguar dealer in Pasadena.

"Yeah, I wanna see if my Jaguar's gonna be ready," Ward said.

"What's your name?"

"Glenn Gritzner."

"Oh yeah, your car's gonna be ready Thursday."

Ward was tingling. He and Jimenez rushed to Pasadena and found the Jaguar getting a new coat of paint. Its hood and grille had already been replaced.

Friday morning, May 19, at 7 a.m., three days after he'd been mowed down, Ward walked into the LAPD Traffic Division downtown. It reminded him of his dad's garage. "It was ****ing dingy - stacks of papers everywhere, old computers."

Ward thought: "No wonder they're not getting anywhere."

Ward dropped a stack of papers, and a detective looked through them. "Wow, you did the whole thing for us," she said, impressed.

In the end, Gritzner didn't pay much for his crime and cover-up. He was charged with "misdemeanor property damage" by the L.A. City Attorney, who couldn't get excited about a hit-and-run in which no bones were broken - that would be a felony. According to Ward, Gritzner only had to pay a $500 fine and pick up trash for 30 days.

Bicyclists have told the mayor, City Council and chief of police that traffic laws are backfiring: If nobody is maimed or left with broken bones, the law imposes a greater penalty on the drunk driver who stops to help than on those like Gritzner, who run, because the runners can't be breathalyzed.

Ultimately, Ward sued Gritzner, and a private settlement was reached.

Gritzner, in an email to L.A. Weekly, called the night he fled "unfortunate and chaotic. Although some of the details of what happened that night might be in question, what's not in question is that I should have stopped the car." He insists, "I took responsibility for my actions, and paid my debts both legally and financially. I truly regret what happened, and I am thankful every day that no one was seriously hurt."

"No one was seriously hurt, huh?" Ward says. For more than a year after he was run down, every time a car approached, he was seized with fear. He was afraid to cross the street. He still tries to stick to side streets.

"Don changed from the guy who coordinated late-night bike rides to a powerful advocacy voice," Newton says.

Ward has urged LAPD to stop recommending that speed limits be increased, as the police routinely do, and to make hit-and-runs a high-priority crime. "Getting people off the road that have committed a hit-and-run is a prevention thing," Newton says. "Not only are they dangerous drivers - they're callous about it."


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Focussing on a couple of the women who cycle year-round in my neck of the woods:

Edmonton's winter cyclists peel off layers to transform for work



> EDMONTON - Even when temperatures in Edmonton dip to -20 or lower, they're still out there: cyclists, all bundled up to stay warm on their trek to the office.
> 
> Two-wheeled commuters are a tough, determined lot, but they're also creative about how they transition from bike clothes into work clothes.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice! Sounds like Wonder Woman...
_She removes the wet layers to reveal a skirt and wool tights. She hangs up the outerwear, then pulls on a pair of heels and she's ready to go._


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ Everyone knows that us men are crazy and would quite happily do something dumb like riding a bike in the winter. So having articles like this is a good thing.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, traffic engineers! Need a way to get bicycles through a busy intersection without any possibility of contact with rolling motor vehicles? No problem- just plop a floating non-motorized roundabout on top of it!
Spectacular New Floating Cycle Roundabout « BicycleDutch

Hovenring in Eindhoven, Holland









Tjensvollkrysset in Stravanger, Norway


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

*Cleveland studies what it takes to be a "bike swap" city*

Cleveland is about to launch a study of what it would take to become a bike swap city. That means figuring out everything from the kind of bikes to the kinds of people who would ride them.

WKSU News: Cleveland studies what it takes to be a "bike swap" city


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool story from my neighbors to the south:



> How some committed cyclists paved the way for snow-free Calgary pathways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Continued here: How some committed cyclists cleared the way for clear Calgary pathways | Calgary Herald


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice story. An interesting transformation from volunteer effort to citizen expectation to city duty.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoohoo! Cyclists trump RV tourists in Colorado! As reported by DP yesterday:
Colorado Supreme Court overturns Black Hawk's ban on bikes in city - The Denver Post

As reported by RyR in November:


rodar y rodar said:


> I almost missed this. The CO Supreme Court heard the case against Blackhawk`s cycling ban last week. It`s going to be several months before their decision is announced, but from the article, things sound pretty good. Cross your fingers, everybody. Tried to find the story on Denver Post or some other non-bike site, but didn`t turn anything up. Don`t know what`s up with that :skep:
> 
> High court hears case on bikes on high road | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Whoohoo! Cyclists trump RV tourists in Colorado! As reported by DP yesterday:
> Colorado Supreme Court overturns Black Hawk's ban on bikes in city - The Denver Post
> 
> As reported by RyR in November:


Thank goodness, that was ridiculous. Thanks for the update.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Not sure the best place to put this, but the local bike co-op has put together some slides in preparation for some community meetings about on-street bike lanes.

On the costs of roads - Edmonton Bicycle Commuters' Society

It's Canada-centric in terms of stats and funding sources, but there's some fun stuff in there.

And then another one about Edmonton and its lovely weather:

http://edmontonbikes.ca/weather-in-edmonton/

The best thing from that is at the end - we've got 265 bike-friendly days/year (which is more than are soccer-friendly or outdoor-skating-friendly, even though we've got plenty of those facilities)


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Not sure the best place to put this, but the local bike co-op has put together some slides in preparation for some community meetings about on-street bike lanes.
> 
> On the costs of roads - Edmonton Bicycle Commuters' Society
> 
> ...


Nice presentations......but as always Edmontons weather sucks....

Still completely acceptable to bike commute of course.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ hey now, we're currently sitting at the same temperature that you are.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice presentation. I like how it addressed the oft-repeated arguments that cyclists don't pay for roads, should be registered, yatta yatta yatta. I also like your point about the facilities that are built for limited use due to weather, sports seasons, etc., whereas $ for bikefastructure is always questioned. My impression is that our skating rinks are pretty booked, but things like football and baseball fields/stadiums languish more days than not.

If those numbers are right, you have a lot of cyclists up there! Have you met the older Polish mom & US born daughter who MTB? They were on a trip with me in BC and were a real hoot.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I don`t see any presentations from home or from work. The link seems to work, but I jsut get something like a poster, no article. Are they supposed to be videos?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It looked like it would be a vid but was more like a powerpoint presentation (page to page fancified slideshow)


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, they're in Prezi format which is hipster-powerpoint. There are arrows at the bottom which let you cycle through, but it also probably needs flash/java/something which might be why it's not working.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, the law favored the cyclist - woo hoo!

***edit*** see below


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

highdelll said:


> Hey, the law favored the cyclist - woo hoo!
> 
> Cottonwood man pleads no contest to vehicular manslaughter » Redding Record Searchlight


I take it Daniel Scott was a cyclist? If he was, they skipped that part in the article. That was up in your area, Hidelll?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I may have grabbed the wrong link - lemme try to find it

***
OK, got it - I guess I was too hasty last night

Man Who Admitted to Killing a Bicyclist Sentenced to Year in Prison | Local News - Home


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Tripped over this:

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/...list-struck-killed-near-Lunken?nclick_check=1

And the later event:

More than 500 cyclists pedal in honor of Andrew Gast - FOX19.com-Cincinnati News, Weather & Sports

The charge:

Driver charged in bicyclist's death | Cincinnati - WLWT Home

BrianMc


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Chicago Cycling Changes*

New Fines For Chicago Motorists, Cyclists - Business Insider


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

BrianMc said:


> New Fines For Chicago Motorists, Cyclists - Business Insider


Good article and (as much as I hate to admit it) good for Rahm Emmanuel. Both sides are mad and now a fine is more than a slap on the wrist. The fact that now penalties are gonna cause some pain should (God willing) maybe save some lives/stop injuries, even if it is to save money instead of doing the right thing.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Another 'critical'? Mass cycling article:

Cycling is on the rise, but is Mass. serious about sharing the road? - - The Arlington Advocate

BrianMc


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

As long as they don't repeat the Big Dig fiasco, maybe Big Pedal?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

A BTW article on commuting safety:

Biking To Work: Healthful Until You Hit A Pothole : Shots - Health News : NPR

By my calculations, I should be done with any further accidents, given the averages.  Or I maybe I'm a curve wrecker. 

My concussion symptoms were indistinguishable from the effects of my heavy metal treatments. Different sorts of head banging, I suppose. 

BrianMc


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

> "Helmets prevent 85 percent of brain injuries," says Frederick Rivara, a professor of pediatrics at the University of Washington who has studied helmets and injury.


I cannot believe that people still seriously quote that one, single, completely flawed and completely debunked bullshit study. It's entirely garbage, and anyone who is any sort of "expert" on helmet safety should know better.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Yeah! I got a concussion in 100% of my helmet-contact accidents! And 0 concussions in three accidents with no helmet. In my study, helmets cause concussions!  Crappy study = bad conclusions. 

BrianMc


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

No phone camera lets a possible bike theif go free:

My run-in with a possible bike thief | Tucson VeloTucson Velo

BrianMc


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Another of us:

UPDATED: Cyclist killed in hit-and-run crash; suspect in custody | Tucson VeloTucson Velo

Be careful out there!

BrianMc


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

And the hits just keep on coming...

Blog - Fairfax Advocates for Better Bicycling (FABB)

BrianMc


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Another reason why sidewalk riding is dangerous*

Amidst Tabloid Attack on Bicycling, Another Child Killed By Reckless Motorist | Streetsblog New York City


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Are better helmets in our future?*

If helmets prevent 85% of head injuries to cyclists why spend much or any effort to make them better?

If helmets are only 40 or 50% effective at reducing head injuries, that changes the game plan for helmet mfrs, doesn't it?

Feds will stop hyping effectiveness of bike helmets - Greater Greater Washington

My helmet helped, but still rendered unconscious, I suffered worse injuries than if I'd been conscious to keep my face out of the dirt. Safer would be good.

BrianMc


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ yay.

I'd love helmet manufacturers and testing agencies to try to actually improve helmet effectiveness.

Or that things like POC's MIPS technology would be more widely available.

I really don't want to wear a DOT rated downhill lid, but that seems to be one of the few areas where it's actually taken seriously.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

It seems Boston's Bicycle Director, Nicole Freedman is one of the 5/4 of people who have trouble with fractions, and statistics:

Boston Bike Report Wrongly Blamed Cyclists for Most Collisions | Streetsblog.net

The article asks that police delve a bit deeper into " I did not see the cyclist."

I was blind drunk.
I was screaming at the kids in the backseat.
It's night and I'm wearing sunglasses.
I can't see anything anyway. 
I was busy texting by girl/boy friend back.
I was enjoying my hamburger and it squirted down my front.
What do you mean, what do I mean by I did not see the bike? How can I when I'm checkin' out the babes on the other side of the street?

I am for this but is will be fodder for Jon Stewart, I'm sure.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Another fatal cyclist V pedestrian accident:

Police: Pedestrian dies from injuries after July 4 DUI crash | TahoeDailyTribune.com


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Cyclists urged to look at locks as bike thefts jump - Edmonton - CBC News

Pretty dumb. Interview a guy who doesn't know how to lock his bike, and apparently hasn't learned from his 4 past mistakes since he's still using a cable (but now it's a $35 cable). Show a $135 lock which people of course won't buy, and not the perfectly good $30 U-locks that are out there. Show people repeatedly locking their bikes with cables, even though this is a story about preventing bike theft. And don't actually give clear, concise instructions on what people should do - u-lock the frame, cable the wheels, and record the serial #.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Not exactly commuter-related, but a multiuse trail in Kokomo, IN was booby-trapped by someone who left carpet tacks coated in motor oil on the trail for a charity event and somewhere around 30 people turned up with flats.

Community bike ride sabotaged by 'tack attack' » Local News » Kokomo Tribune; Kokomo, Indiana


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

This girl lived in the same town I live in:

SUV kills Mass. bicyclist on charity ride in Ohio - News Local Massachusetts - Boston.com


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

The driver who hit 4 cyclists and killed 2 of them in NH last week is being charged with negligent homocide:

Massachusetts woman killed in charity bike ride in Ohio - Boston.com


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^I read the "headline" for that story, but not the details, and hadn`t heard yet about no license and the speeding stop that directly preceded the accident. Talk about asking for trouble.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

This is the most recent update. My wife's friend was in that ride.
Darriean Hess charged in crash that killed two bicyclists | SeacoastOnline.com Mobile Edition


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So unexpectedly strange...

The new coach of the Edmonton Oilers is a bike commuter:
Dallas Eakins: Gearing Up - Sportsnet.ca

And their new captain is apparently pretty bikey too:
Greenovate Boston (Ep. 10) | National Geographic Channel

(I must admit that I'm a lapsed hockey fan, so right now this is the only thing that I know about the oilers beyond the fact that they finally won a game last night)


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I mentioned in another thread that this week we elected a very pro-bike mayor. But even before that, our transportation department was doing some very weird things:





(I enjoy the videos, but wish we actually saw some of that cleverness in the actual design and implementation of bike infrastructure).

This is the local fishwrap's response:

Gunter: Bike-lane campaign won't get motorists to give up cars | Columnists | Opinion | Edmonton Sun



> The city's transportation bureaucracy is so obsessed with expanding Edmonton's bike-lane network that it has thrown all common sense out the window.
> 
> We are to have bike lanes on most major roads whether they are needed or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The city of Carmel, Indiana just passed a new ordinance addressing cyclists, MUP users (esp dog walkers), and drivers near bicyclists and cycling facilities. Of note: MUP speed limits, requirement to signal intention to pass on MUP's, 3 foot rule enacted, anti-dooring, bicycle parking restrictions, requirement to use hand signals, requirement to use lights after dark. This is a pretty solid ordinance, IMO. Kudos to Carmel, IN.

http://media2.wishtv.com/_local/pdf/2013-11-4-carmel-bicycle.pdf


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Decent. The speed limits set seem reasonable for the Monon. It isn't a race track. I assume that the 15 mph section has some access or other issues making a slower pace more prudent. Indiana does not require a cyclist to signal intent to turn in a left or a right turn lane (dedicated lane). This law does not supersede that. They don't seem to have addressed motor assisted bikes where you have to pedal to get assist.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Damn web browser lost my post on an errant click. Anyway, here's a map of Carmel.

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=39.980474,-86.125174&spn=0.047091,0.082226&t=h&z=14&output=embed
View Larger Map

The area in question passes through a very busy portion in the middle of the city, starting at Central Park at the southern end and ending just south of the intersection with US 31 on the north side of the city center.

Indy should have the same sorts of speed limits in its busier sections, too, esp going through Broad Ripple. VERY busy area.

You're right it doesn't specifically address e-bikes, but the thought may be that the ordinance as written also applies to them, so the speed limits can be enforced on them, also. Aside from that issue, I'm not sure what else would be necessary. There aren't many around here, honestly. I know of a Pugs outfitted with a Bionx kit, but it honestly would have a hard time breaking that 20mph limit. Spesh has probably sold some of its Turbo e-bikes (they were demoing those during the Hoosier Outdoor Experience this year) and they can certainly go fast enough...but at their price, I doubt many have been sold. I certainly can't recall seeing any in the wild.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

S. Ind. city adds 20 miles of bike, walking paths

Another Indiana city makes progress in its quest for a higher LAB cycling friendly city score.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

A driver who is actually getting charged for killing a cyclist:

UMass Dartmouth student charged in fatal hit and run in Middleboro - News Local Massachusetts - Boston.com


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Just plain commuter news...*

from an Ausie chapter of the sOckeyeus fan club, maybe:
Legs bared for annual No Pants commute


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Hilarious!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Indianapolis Cultural Trail is about more than just bikes.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/09/travel/in-indianapolis-a-bike-path-to-progress.html?smid=fb-share


----------



## clarence (Mar 31, 2008)

It can happen

» Philly bicyclist wins lawsuit after getting doored, hit and run over


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

This thread hasn't been used for a while, but I'll bring it back. Looks like a town near Boston is considering the Idaho stop. There's been a lot of news stories from there lately about cyclists breaking the law then refusing to show the police ID and getting arrested, so when I saw this headline I fully expected the change was going to be something bad for cyclists:

No Changes to Boston Bicycle Laws in Sight Despite Flurry of Interest - Massachusetts news - Boston.com


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

This is priceless:

Councillor floating idea of bringing back bike licences | CTV Edmonton News



> *Councillor floating idea of bringing back bike licences*
> 
> One City Councillor has brought forward the idea to bring back bike licences for cyclists in Edmonton, but some members of the city's bicycle community doubt it would be a success.
> 
> ...


"I'm talking the people that say they want to get to work cheaper."

What is that even supposed to mean?

He's not my councilor, but I'm going to have to email him. I just have to figure out the right mix of outrage and mockery for his whole stupid worldview.

And edited to add my email to him:



> I am writing to comment on your suggestion that the city should reintroduce bike licenses.
> 
> I do not support this.
> 
> ...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Roll a stop - send a cyclist to hospital? sure no prob!

Pickup collides with bicyclist near Shasta College - Redding


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^That's bad.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ When my near collision doesn't even have a witnessing Deputy ask for the driver's license, insurance, and ownership papers, I am not too surprised with no citation being written. Hopefully, one will be with a review. Being semi conscious really affects our ability to defend ourselves after the fact as David C discovered.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Some positive news:

How Boston Is Protecting Cyclists, One Truck at a Time - Massachusetts news - Boston.com

Mayor Marty Walsh has pioneered a new city truck ordinance that may help reduce some of the dangers that Boston's cyclists face daily. A "Truck Side Guard Ordinance" was approved today following a unanimous vote by the city council.

Created in partnership with the Boston Cyclists Union and City Councilor Ayanna Pressley, the mandate will enforce heightened safety requirements on all city-contracted trucks. Specifically, vehicles over 10,000 pounds will now feature "side guards" to prevent cyclists from falling under the truck's wheels in the event of a crash. Convex mirrors, cross-over mirrors, and blind-spot awareness decals are also included in the program's measures in an effort to prevent crashes.

"We're seeing more Bostonians choosing bikes as their primary mode of transportation, but with this increase in use, we've also seen an increase in crashes between cyclists and vehicles," Walsh said in a statement. "Truck side guards are a low-cost feature that can be installed on trucks and that have the potential to save a life."

While the new standards apply only to city-contracted trucks, Pressley also called upon private owners of similar trucks to "follow suit."

The National Transportation Safety Board recommended that the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration adopt the same protocol, but it has yet to do so. The initiative, the NTSB noted, wouldn't just protect bicyclists: people in cars would also reduce the risk of their vehicle sliding under tractor trailers, which can cause serious injury or death. The board reported in April that "large truck side impacts comprised 15 percent of fatal two-vehicle collisions between large trucks and passenger vehicles during 2011."

According to the mayor's office, Boston is the first city in the country to compel city trucks to install guards. Countries including Japan, China, and Brazil require trucks to have guards, according to the Cyclists Union.

Though the ordinance is brand new and won't take effect for another 180 days, it may have already saved a bicyclist's life. Last July, a city garbage truck struck a man on a Hubway bike. According to Boston Magazine, the truck had side guards installed as part of a pilot program. The cyclist survived.

"Since 2010, 11 cyclists in Boston have died as a result of crashes with motor vehicles, and seven of those fatal incidents occurred between a cyclist and either a truck or a bus," the mayor's office said in a statement. "Mandated side guards on large trucks reduced deaths by 61 percent and serious injuries by 13 percent for cyclists in the United Kingdom according to a study completed by Transport For London."


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Diane Rehm Show on Sharing the Road today at 10:00 or you can listen on line after the show:

The Diane Rehm Show


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

More news from my hillbilly town:

Edmonton city councillor wants to get rid of bike lanes on busy roads | Edmonton

Gunter: Edmonton needs to give up on bike lanes | Columnists | Opinion | Edmonto

$7,500 a kilometre to keep Edmonton bike lanes clear of snow | Edmonton | News |

Bike lane snow clearing plan not necessary: Gunter | Home | Edmonton Sun

And a bit of a rebuttal from a local bike blogger (and amazing volunteer coordinator of the local bike co-op):

https://breakingchainstakinglanes.wordpress.com/2014/10/25/in-defence-of-bike-lanes/


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*9 Things Drivers Need to Stop Saying in the Bikes vs. Cars Debate*

Another well written article that all cyclists will agree with and most drivers will argue with.
9 Things Drivers Need to Stop Saying in the Bikes vs. Cars Debate | WIRED


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Not news, but an opinion piece about Vancouver's mandatory helmet law:

Soapbox: Why we need to decriminalize bike helmets - Opinion - Vancouver Courier



> Why is it, for example, that Vancouver and Seattle remain the only large cities on the continent where cycling without a helmet is prohibited by law?
> 
> ...It is obvious that assigning a pair of traffic cops to park on a protected bike lane (statistically ten times safer than anywhere else in the city) for a few days each summer, to meet an arbitrary quota of $29 fines has little to do with keeping road users safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

No joke, he's fired...after tweeting: 
Think I just hit a cyclist.But Im late for work so had to drive off lol

BBC News - Cyclist crash 'joke' tweeter sacked from stockbrokers


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Ride On! And on!*

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/07/how-exercise-keeps-us-young/


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> No joke, he's fired...after tweeting:
> Think I just hit a cyclist.But Im late for work so had to drive off lol
> 
> BBC News - Cyclist crash 'joke' tweeter sacked from stockbrokers


Ha! Joke`s on you, buddy


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Not exactly news but media anyway. Posted from a local radio station.
What Happens When a Driver Tailgates a Bicyclist? Karma! [VIDEO]


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Awesome job, Officer!
And that looked like a flat street to me. Damn, that cyclist was fast.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Not especially bike related - more to show that the cops here are morons:

Change of mindset needed for Edmontonâ€™s Whyte Avenue says business association head | Metro



> Murray Davidson, head of the Old Strathcona Business Association, said it's time for the city to recognize that the area isn't about cars. "We're not just a major thoroughfare to go whizzing through with your vehicles. We're a walkable, pedestrian-friendly community," he said...Davidson said he would like to see traffic slowed down on the avenue and pedestrians given more focus...
> 
> *Acting Sgt. Ian Smith, who works the Whyte Avenue beat, said enforcement can help, but because the area is a tourist spot it's not a silver bullet. "You have people come here from places where jaywalking doesn't exist," he said.*
> 
> Davidson said many of the collisions haven't involved any jaywalking and drivers need to stay aware. "The last three I was at, pedestrians were in marked crosswalks, crossing with the right of way.


We have sooooo few jaywalking fatalities, but the police take every chance they get to blame anyone _but_ drivers. Such bs.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cities Fit for Cycling
Historic move to safeguard cyclists | The Times


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bikes Only: London Approves New Cyclist Superhighway Plan : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Cyclist Rylan Kafara gets $6,000 bill after collision with SUV - Edmonton - CBC News

I wish the article had more details on what actually happened (or at least what was stated in both the accident reports).



> Kafara was headed toward a red light at the corner of 112th Avenue and 68th Street, cycling home from a swim after work. A copy of his official collision statement says he was distracted when another cyclist cut across the road into the oncoming lane and blocked traffic. That's when Kafara and the Toyota collided.
> 
> "Complete shock that it was actually happening," he said. *"Because I was slowing down for the intersection and this car was turning*, I got up thinking it wasn't that big a deal."
> 
> ...


This is the intersection.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Cyclist Rylan Kafara gets $6,000 bill after collision with SUV - Edmonton - CBC News
> 
> I wish the article had more details on what actually happened (or at least what was stated in both the accident reports).
> 
> This[/URL] is the intersection.


Couple of things

The cyclist is probably not insured in any way for collision or for that matter PLPD...So he does not have an opposing insurance company to provide legal advise to oppose the car owners insurance company....

All insurance companies see this as taking candy from a baby, so they go after it hard...

Second the insurance company likely had information (possibly lies) from their insured stating that the cyclist ran the light. So if the cyclist does not mention that he did not run the red light, then it is kinda a slam dunk.

That is where your insurance agency helps you out, in the statements etc...

Remember every insurance company says make no statements except to the police.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmmm... interesting ideas here. IMO, it is reasonable to try to get a person responsible for causing damages to pay up, though really no telling from this story who was at fault. It does makes me wonder if any insurance companies will issue PL+PD for a bicycle.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Give it 10 to 20 years or so and cyclists will win the Car vs Bicycle debate
BBC News - Driverless car review launched by UK government

I am pretty sure that the days of human controlled motor vehicles are numbered on city streets. As approx 90% of road accidents are caused by Human factors I am pretty sure human drivers will be banned from public roads pretty as soon as practical.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Hmmm... interesting ideas here. IMO, it is reasonable to try to get a person responsible for causing damages to pay up, though really no telling from this story who was at fault. It does makes me wonder if any insurance companies will issue PL+PD for a bicycle.


Yup worth a couple of phone calls....gotta be out there and should be really cheap as well.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Another story said you should be able to get it through home/tenant insurance. Or maybe even your credit card?

Cyclist gets hit with big bill from insurance company following crash - Edmonton | Globalnews.ca



> "I think in situations where they're going after someone or they're writing a letter, particularly when it's coming from an insurance company lawyer, they're banking on the person receiving it being frightened and at the very least entering into some kind of settlement arrangement."
> 
> The best way to protect yourself, according to experts, is to have some kind of liability insurance.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

My house insurance covers me in the situation where I am at fault or the other guy can't be proven to be at fault.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Want a meal on 2 wheels? Utah may halt bikes in drive-thrus - Washington Times


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A cyclist's tale: My first winter riding a bike for transportation | Star Tribune


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

City Council approves funding for bicycle detection technology | The Daily Texan

Surprised they are looking at a system that relies on cyclists having a smartphone and special app.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

"Anderson thinks having bikes in drive-thrus is dangerous for cyclists and could lead to more accidents and robberies at drive-thru windows, although he said he is not aware of any such incidents locally."

So this fact-less feeling is the basis to ban cyclists? Where is the customer is always right concept? This may be the rare case the municipal government may know better.

"When the city was considering the rule, Salt Lake County Sheriff James Winder raised public safety concerns. He said the hours when lobbies are usually closed, between 10 p.m. and 6 p.m. (sic 6 a.m.), are particularly dangerous because of dimly lit drive-thru lanes and the increased presence of drivers under the influence of drugs or alcohol.'

The same is true of streets (re drunks) and some streets are unlit. So after risking life and limb to get to a fast food establishment, they can't get a burger because that would be unsafe? What a load of excrement. It is just a CYA so that the police are not embarrassed if a cyclist is hurt.

Mind you, I won't be rolling up to one. But I do use the cash machine at my bank on my bike.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> Surprised they are looking at a system that relies on cyclists having a smartphone and special app.


Maybe the bike computer companies will add this feature. Wouldn't get all cyclists, but more of them.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Clopening Commuters*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/22/business/late-to-bed-early-to-rise-and-working-tired.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Pedestrian oriented, but wow.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/20/n...fies-bus-drivers-union-says.html?mabReward=R5

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/14/nyregion/teenager-pinned-under-bus-in-brooklyn-driver-charged.html


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ The issue with the union seems to be the criminal charge and arrest. Rather than being written up for a traffic violation. Hitting people is not a fender-bender. Only those bis drivers who killed or seriously injured someone were charged. Correcting enough to only bump someone, gets a pass. 

This was a left hand turn by a bus and a failure of the operator to yield to a vulnerable street user. (Assuming the pedestrian did not run into the crosswalk and into the path of an already turning bus.) The Mayor is trying to say that motorists and bus drivers can't mow down pedestrians and get the slap on the wrist that was the prior status quo. The union is suggesting that the drivers drive more cautiously and to heck with bus schedules and blocking traffic. Seems like that Mayor is saying that pedestrians are not to be sacrificed on the altar of bus schedules and traffic flow, too so this may work.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Edmonton cops tackle the snow on two fat wheels | Edmonton | News | Edmonton Sun



> Winter isn't about to put a stick in the spokes of Old Strathcona beat cops. Constables Mike Zacharuk and Ryan Katchur are the first to test out fat bikes for the Edmonton Police Service -- a winter expansion of the mountain bike program that has been around since 2000...
> 
> On their first night out, the cycling duo were riding in -23C in the University area when they came across a group of people trying to rob a man. The stealthy mode of transportation surprised them and the constables were able to make an arrest...
> 
> ...


The link also has a video (although you have to sit through way too many commercials), but at the end of the video the police demonstrate some hilarious wintertime discbrake squeal/honking. Who needs a siren?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Edmonton cops tackle the snow on two fat wheels | Edmonton | News | Edmonton Sun
> 
> The link also has a video (although you have to sit through way too many commercials), but at the end of the video the police demonstrate some hilarious wintertime discbrake squeal/honking. Who needs a siren?


Watched the video looks fine...

Saw a couple of illegal riding on the sidewalk.....but that is what the cops do around here to....what ever makes the most sense seems to work.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Cool! Have you seen one of the police fat bikes?

"Cyclists deserve to die, they are incompetent," says London man (video) - Cycling Weekly


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist safety improvements on Melbourne's Sydney Road fast-tracked after fatal car-dooring - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Cyclists say city has much work to do to improve safety | Montreal Gazette

Take care in those construction zones!
Cyclist critical after hitting worksite hole near Johnson St. Bridge

Neat solution, suspend a bike bridge under the narrow bridge. Looks a bit scary in the artist's rendition, but is to be 4 meters wide...
Luxemburger Wort - 6.5m euros for city cyclist bridge


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Regina to end bicycle licensing - Saskatchewan - CBC News



> The City of Regina is preparing to scrap its bicycle licensing program, saying it isn't working and hardly anybody is buying them, anyway.
> 
> Under the city's Traffic Bylaw, it's mandatory for citizens to buy licences for their bikes. Furthermore, it's illegal to ride a bike on public property without a licence.
> 
> ...


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Why did you post that which just taunted me to read the inane comments? Why? Why? Why?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ you can see comments? For me they show up as locked, and I'd actually thought about mentioning that because I was disappointed.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Here's a taste:
Mr. Lo Key 

So, how do motorists identify and track down spandex warriors who, while breaking every known traffic law, damage our cars?

The only alternative seems to be to park on them.\

LARGE license plates, just like vehicles.

And PAID FOR, just like vehicles, with proper insurance.

The free ride given to spandex warriors must come to an end!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I was just going to say that I was disappointed because I was still getting a blank screen, but they just appeared! Whoo!

CBC comments sections are great, because you get crazies from all across Canada.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright, one more:

Proposal could see funicular built in Edmonton?s River Valley - Edmonton | Globalnews.ca










I think it's really stupid, for reasons I'll get into in a second.

But it's also a really bizarre story. The pricetag is $24M, and the city will only have to pay $500k because somehow or other the rest of the funding has been secured from the federal and provincial governments. And that funding has to be used on this one specific project, and it has to be done by 2017. So the way this is being sold is "How can we afford not to?" (conveniently forgetting that the city will be responsible for operating costs and maintenance. And the almost-guaranteed cost overruns)

Now, why do I think this is stupid?

Partly it's because $24M could do a LOT of good elsewhere in the trail system rather than wasting it all in one stupid spot.

But also because this is a stupid spot. I'm not sure that anywhere is good, but this spot is particularly bad: in the middle of a bunch of roads, with no amenities, and no room for amenities.










It's also being sold as "Won't someone please think of the children? And the old people?? And the people with limited mobility???" And that's all well and good, except it ignores that once they get down there there's nowhere to actually go. And also that there are plenty of other ways to get down there.

*So how does this tie into bike commuting?* Well, I think the only people who will benefit from this are bike commuters.

This is a very flat city that has one 150' deep valley running down the middle of it. There is only one bridge that runs from top-of-bank to top-of-bank, and it's 2km away. That's the bridge that everyone detours to, particularly in the mornings when you're lazy and don't want to get sweaty.

So this funicular might maybe possibly be popular with a small segment of morning bike commuters. (and it is certainly cheaper than a second bridge, which would be astronomical)

I still think it's stupid though.


----------



## Carton (Sep 15, 2014)

newfangled said:


> Alright, one more:
> 
> This is a very flat city that has one 150' deep valley running down the middle of it. There is only one bridge that runs from top-of-bank to top-of-bank, and it's 2km away. That's the bridge that everyone detours to, particularly in the mornings when you're lazy and don't want to get sweaty.
> 
> So this funicular might maybe possibly be popular with a small segment of morning bike commuters. (and it is certainly cheaper than a second bridge, which would be astronomical).


150 feet, not meters? It says the same on the article (55m) but I want to confirm because you are using km later. 150' would be about 1km at 4.5%. Not quite Mauna Kea. And more escalator-worthy than "funicular"-worthy if you ask me. I imagine bikecommuting in Edmonton gets pretty effing cold & harsh, but you'd seriously consider dismounting and waiting in line for a elevator for that?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ nope, just 150'. As far as hills go around here, that's it.

But speaking of escalators (and funiculars) there's already this 1 1/2 blocks away:









Which is why this whole thing is so dumb. Anyone with mobility issues who really desperately wants access to that section of the valley already has an option.

An outdoor funicular adds _nothing_...except maybe possibly for a small segment of morning bike commuters who wouldn't be hauling their bikes up an indoor escalator.


----------



## Carton (Sep 15, 2014)

TBH when they referred to it as a funicular I was thinking about something more like this:









Which for 150' would be way beyond massive overkill.

As far as outdoor elevators go I've been on this one:









Which was to be fair was really beautiful (actually a tourist hotspot and symbol of the city) but definitely underused (bikes are allowed, though) even though it goes to and from fairly busy areas of Salvador.

So yeah for $24M it's more than a bit ridiculous, for $500k infrastructure-wise it's really a bit of a bargain if it sees even a little business. Seems like a bit of a hassle for all but the laziest of bikecommuters, though, but let us know in a couple of years when it opens (no way any city is passing up on a 98% partner-financed building project, running costs be damned).


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I only mention bike commuters, because I saw someone online say that she would use it since she doesn't like getting sweaty on the ride to work.

Prior to that, I had no idea who would use it.

Every supporter of this thing supports it for other people: "_I won't use it_, but it will be great for seniors, and leprechauns, and unicorns. Isn't it about time that unicorns were finally able to access the river?" (which is a noble goal, except that the location is bad and there's already better access that no one uses)

I know that governments can do silly things, but this is the bizarrest one I've seen. Last year the group behind this were threatening to build it at a different location a few blocks west. That version of the "funicular" would have actually gone from nowhere to nowhere, replacing these stairs:








...and then running for 1.5km along basically level ground. That got laughed off, but then a year later they come back with another attempt.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Not me, Not far from me. Feel free to jump in on the comments,
School bus driver summonsed following confrontation with bicyclist | Local News - WMTW Home


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

bedwards1000 said:


> Not me, Not far from me. Feel free to jump in on the comments,
> School bus driver summonsed following confrontation with bicyclist | Local News - WMTW Home


Wow you've only got like 3 idiots on that comment section and the rest are well informed cyclists that aren't being stupidly condescending! I"m impressed. Any article around here about cyclists is filled with inane jabbering about the one time they saw a cyclist ride through a stop sign so clearly everyone on a bike is a menace who runs over old women, causes massive damage to cars by breaking traffic laws, and actively tries to antagonize other peaceful law-abiding citizens at the expense of their own safety.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Belmont Police Blame Cyclist for Getting in the Way of Driver?s Left Turn | Streetsblog San Francisco


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

^Sounds like the cops were right to ticket the cyclist if he was chatting on his phone. 

Don't want to sound agist or anything but older people should get re-tested on an annual basis to make sure they are fit to drive. A lot of my near misses with cars have been old people. When my Great Uncle was in his late 70's and 80's I wouldn't get in a car with him. It took a crash when he was 87 (no one injured) for the cops to realise he was not fit to drive and pull his license. Even though they had pulled him over and cautioned him for erratic driving several times in the preceeding years

Certainly don't agree with the cars come first attitude of the council woman. Surely the city can get in all sorts of legal issues for that kind of policy. It seems they are admitting a breech of their duty of care.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

What a load of crap. I wonder how big the bribe was. :skep:

If the driver crossed the center line,then she was at fault and it did not matter one iota what the cyclist was doing or wearing. Yes, we have to avoid the accident if possible, and the cell phone may have interfered with that, but unless there are witnesses saying that the driver turned slowly enough that the cyclist could easily have avoided the accident, it does not fly. I hope the cyclist finds a good lawyer, as on the surface, unless a charge against the driver is pending, it seems to me that the officers involved and the city are liable.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Photo from Baltimore:
A man rode a bicycle through heavy smoke from a nearby fire.
Patrick Semansky/Associated Press

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/28/u...ews#slideshow/100000003652534/100000003653092


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Seeing stuff like Baltimore makes it hard for me to geniuniely complain about my cops. But still:









Except it's not correct at all.

Our law states that "A person driving a vehicle shall yield the right of way to a *pedestrian* crossing the roadway within the crosswalk."

Pedestrians are granted right-of-way when in a crosswalks - cyclists are not. Drivers are not required to yield the right of way to mounted cyclists, but there is also no requirement for cyclists to dismount. (and plenty of mups become crosswalks at major roads, so this is a pretty common issue)

Why would the Police actually worry about being accurate when providing information on traffic law to the public? It's just so much lazier to blame cyclists for things that aren't actually illegal.

Oh, also this happened locally:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

For lack of a better place to post this super interresting video:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Interesting and crazy :crazy:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> For lack of a better place to post this super interresting video:


That was very interesting indeed.

The lama video was good too.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Feel like getting in a screaming match with a motorist this morning?

There's an app for that:

New app helps Toronto cyclists report vehicles parked in bike lanes | Metro

And now for the take-home:



METRO NEWS said:


> The 20-second clip shows Leslie informing the woman that parking in a bike lane is a municipal offence.
> 
> "I'll f-king run you over," the woman replies.


Wonder what would been the legal outcome if the cyclist had threatened, on camera, to bludgeon the motorist with a weapon? Something different, I bet.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe I can follow up with some "societal context" from Toronto:

This morning I had a motorist scream threats and profanity because I was riding in a bus/bike-only lane that he wanted to illegally use to pass other motorists on the right.

I ride about 900 ft along the road in question, to provide some incidents/mile info.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> The lama video was good too.


A One el lama is a priest, a two el llama is a beast. But you`ll never see a three ellama...

...unless you`re a fireman.



Metro News said:


> The 20-second clip shows Leslie informing the woman that parking in a bike lane is a municipal offence.
> 
> "I'll f-king run you over," the woman replies.


And that was the abridged version :skep:
The tow call-in thing sounds like a great idea.



ghettocruiser said:


> This morning I had a motorist scream threats and profanity because I was riding in a bus/bike-only lane that he wanted to illegally use to pass other motorists on the right.


So glad my commute is through Mayberry.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Vancouver drivers at fault in 93% of collisions with bicycles: city report | Metro



> *Vancouver drivers at fault in 93% of collisions with bicycles: city report*
> 
> Cyclists came off looking like angels in the latest report on collisions between bikes and vehicles in Vancouver.
> 
> ...


And the first comment:



> Whatever. Cyclists should be required to have a license and registration to be on the same roads as other vehicles. They are often ignorant of the law, and the article photo is just an ironic example. (Drivers in Vancouver are also pretty ignorant /
> lackadaisical.)


I have no idea what's supposed to be ironic about the photo?









I'm pretty sure they're in a bike-box. But even if they weren't, I don't think they could be accused of doing anything particularly illegal? (although 2 of them are wearing their helmets like weirdos)


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Driver arrested after police view cyclists helmet video:

Assault caught on biker's helmet cam


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ I wonder what making a false report to the police is worth? That lie about hitting the truck as the factor starting everything seems worth a charge. And what about not allowing a safe distance when passing? Interfering with an overtaking vehicle is also a chargeable offense. And the swerve out is assault with a deadly weapon. Throw the book at him!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bikecommuter saved after path gives way!

Policewoman in digger bucket scoops stranded cyclist from river | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I wonder if they have a copy of that video in English.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a feeling video of me made it onto the super-early-morning news today. The local news stations were at the Bike to Work Day event downtown. I headed in pre-dawn to help set up for it, and one of the traffic helicopters was circling in the vicinity of the event location. As I approached, the helicopter sorta moved into my vicinity. I certainly would have been visible from the air with my lights running. There was almost no car traffic yet, so not much to drown out my lights, either.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Well no helicopter shots but here is a report maybe you are in there, Harold?:

[video]http://fox59.com/2015/05/15/cyclists-to-hit-the-streets-for-fridays-bike-to-work-day-in-indianapolis/[/video]


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I didn't see myself in that one, but I did find myself in the background in this report:

Bike to Work Day activities planned in Indianapolis | WISH-TV

I was under the blue tent when the reporter was interviewing my boss. HMBA also got some screen time in this one, when it panned and showed our tent.

Lots of people I know in both of the reports.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> ^^I wonder if they have a copy of that video in English.


It could be worse.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Consumer Reports Reflects on Reflective*

[video]http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/video-hub/4234147903001/[/video]


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ I think Mechbegon has used the reflective tape to great advantage. He rides shoulder along a fast highway as I do. There is an old, old thread "more about commuting lights?" or similar showing his set up. Bear in mind that these help front and back visibility, but that you don't "light up" until you are in the beams of cross traffic, about a second before you are in front of them. 

Also note that the reflective vests wear out. Washing removes the glass beads. Sun fades the yellow color. The tests were not compared to active lighting. So two tail lights and front an back helmet lights are very likely superior to anything shown. But a back up in case of a light failure is a good thing.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice I`m going to mark that video for future help in trying to convince my ninja-ish acquaintences.


BrianMc said:


> Bear in mind that these help front and back visibility, but that you don't "light up" until you are in the beams of cross traffic, about a second before you are in front of them.
> 
> Also note that the reflective vests wear out. Washing removes the glass beads. Sun fades the yellow color.
> 
> The tests were not compared to active lighting. So two tail lights and front an back helmet lights are very likely superior to anything shown. But a back up in case of a light failure is a good thing.


That they only show up in while being blasted by headlights I think all of us here realize. Worth pointing out yet again, I suppose, and I wish the producers of the video had tried to make that point.

Just going by my untesetd observations, but I have two comments about my reflective vests "wearing out". First, the mesh type seem to fade a lot faster than the type made of solid fabric, so if you have a choice, go for the solid ones. Second, the color in even the solid fabric vests seems to fade much faster than the reflectivity diminishes. I`m not as dedicated to the visbility quest as others, so have never put a new vest and an old one together in front of a set of headlights, though.

Brian, I think the reflective stuff has its own place beyond just backup. For one, when headlights ARE shining on it, it`s much brighter than the little AA and AAA that many riders use, and IMO, a lot of it also does a better job of saying "bicycle!" than active lighting. Though I`m sure a roving helmet light beam draws plenty of "WTF is that?" attention.

Bottom line, I`m a big believer in those dork vests that showed up so well in the video, I wear one whenever I ride, day or night. They`re cheap, too- I just bought a replacement for an old one that had faded out for $12 from a local saftey suply company. Good to go for a few more years now:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Yes, the video needed to give some context and not make riders think a vest makes them invincible. We get new members here all the time, so mentioning that car lights are needed (these do not show up much under street lights) is worth boring the old hands here. 

The concept of defense in depth seems wise when it comes to being seen.

> I wear mine devotedly. In lowering sun, shining to your back, you glow like an ember and though the drivers won't know what the eff the bright thing is, they can see it from over half a mile! Much brighter than my lights. Riding silhouetted against the sun, is likely the most dangerous situation, so beware of sun-blinded drivers and nothing much can help

Mine is not that old yet, but maybe faded enough for a comparo. I will need to wear it in to the store to see if it is enough.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I make pretty liberal use of all sorts of reflective tape and stickers. Definitely not a good replacement for good lights. I got a neon green jacket last year with a lot of reflective elements as well as a blinkie built into the rear pocket area. It's getting a bit warm out now to use it. My main reason for getting it were cloudy days. Those are tough conditions. It's daylight, so fewer drivers are using headlights, and reflective gear doesn't do quite as good a job. My main lights ARE daylight visible, but daylight conditions still make them a bit less noticeable. Hi-vis colors seem to perform best under those circumstances.

On sunny days and in full darkness, I haven't really had much trouble with visibility. The system I use seems to work pretty well, so I'm not really strongly motivated to do more. The elements that seem to give me the best response from drivers include my active lights and my kitty little box panniers, which, aside from being bright colors to begin with, I have covered with a lot of colorful stickers, many of which are reflective.

With regards to the video, it's what I come to expect from Consumer Reports. They do not produce the best product tests these days. I think the big reason is that while their staff seem to be pretty well versed on finding a method to do simple direct tests on products, they frequently don't have enough expertise with the products, or the way in which they are supposed to be used, to provide essential context for the tests.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Like Nate, I use a boatload of reflective stuff on the bike itself. Not necessarily because I don't like wearing reflective/high-vis stuff, but because I can't always guarantee I'm going to wind up wearing it. I would kill for someone to make some good high-vis bags/panniers. No reason for them to be black, since pretty much anyone using them wants to be seen. Red/forest green doesn't cut it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A view from the other side of the windshield | PeopleForBikes


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Even careful considerate drivers can mess up. Still, both vehicle types could use a few less morons.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Prepare to be passed in Stamford CT...
Stamford woman exchanges competitive cycling for commuting to New Canaan - StamfordAdvocate


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Does this fit in here?

London pedestrians lift bus to free trapped unicyclist (video) - Cycling Weekly


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Wow, an impressive feat, and I hope the pedaler prevails.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Far out!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ The running over part is a bummer, but the crowd sure was uplifting!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The bad ideas keep on coming...
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/31/t...tracted-driving-debate-to-eye-level.html?_r=0


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Actually it is more like an airbag:
The Invisible Bike Helmet that Keeps You Safe - Goodnet


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I can't embed this video, but it's totally worth watching:


__
http://instagr.am/p/23SL7Ln6hR/


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> The bad ideas keep on coming...


Drivers don't see yellow schoolbuses, big red dump trucks, motorcyclists, cyclists, or pedestrians and collide with them now! We have dropped the death rate on American roads from the 40,000's to the low 30,000's a year in spite of cell phones, but I see this technology as an impediment to improve on that further. I can see it if it told you the cross streets maybe street numbers to keep you from craning you neck for those signs. Maybe this is an effort to make the shift to driverless cars in disguise? If humans become incompetent enough&#8230;.



cyclingdutchman said:


> Actually it is more like an airbag:


It was posted here in some thread before. We wondered about misfires then, I think.



newfangled said:


> ^ I can't embed this video, but it's totally worth watching:
> 
> Apparently you put it on last and you had better not look down as you clip in! A bug or two left to iron out.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Disturbing...and not just for cyclists...
Colorado Hunting for Shooter Who Killed Cyclist, Injured Driver in Two Attacks - NBC News


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Edmonton cyclist denied entry to bike shop ?based on gender? | Metro



> On a recent Sunday evening, John (who asked for his full name to be withheld) was riding his bike with his wife and two daughters.
> 
> The family needed bike parts and was interested in buying a bike, so they rode to the Edmonton Bicycle Commuters' Society's BikeWorks South, near Whyte Avenue.
> 
> ...


So EBC has had this policy in place for a looooooooong time, and it's worth looking at their lengthy FAQ on the subject:

Women, Trans and Gender Non-Binary Program ? Edmonton Bicycle Commuters Society (EBC)

And it's also worth scrolling all of the way to the bottom, to see the comments that it's been attracting in the last year or so since MRA groups decided to make it a "thing."


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

^ this actually happened to me last year when I dropped off some used bike parts, except my response was, wow, that's pretty cool, versus hey, I'm being discriminated against!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

newfangled said:


> Edmonton cyclist denied entry to bike shop ?based on gender? | Metro
> 
> So EBC has had this policy in place for a looooooooong time, and it's worth looking at their lengthy FAQ on the subject:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a really neat place, but I am conflicted about the policy, honestly. They could still make the place extra welcoming to women, trans, and gender non-binary folks on particular days while still allowing ANYONE to visit the shop to do business.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I'm not sure if this changes things or not, but this volunteer-run co-op has 2 shops: the north shop has regular sunday hours, and the south shop has the bi-weekly women/trans sundays. The shops are 6km/4mi apart.

And I'm honestly not sure what I thought about the policy...until I read some of the comments last year (and now again this week). People complaining that women don't need a "safe" space - while they spew vitriol all over the internet - was enough to convince me that yeah, it really is an issue.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

newfangled said:


> ^ I'm not sure if this changes things or not, but this volunteer-run co-op has 2 shops: the north shop has regular sunday hours, and the south shop has the bi-weekly women/trans sundays.
> 
> And I'm honestly not sure what I thought about the policy...until I read some of the comments last year (and now again this week). People complaining that women don't need a "safe" space - while they spew vitriol all over the internet - was enough to convince me that yeah, it really is an issue.


I very much understand such behavior is an issue. I just wonder that the shop doesn't have to go THAT far to make a point.

I'm not sure how big Edmonton is, or how far away their two shops are from each other. But we've got some shops in town with a couple of locations. It's like telling customers they have to go to the other location on the other side of town. Customers aren't going to do that. There are other options that are much closer. I get that this is a little different in that this place is a coop, but not a ton different. Many customers turned away at the door because of this event will wind up outside of the coop, rather than just visiting the other location.

And the folks in the story newfangled posted...they rolled up on their bikes. They may not even ride to the next closest shop.

Why not allow admittance to gender binary men so long as they agree to adhere to a particular code of conduct that supports and encourages program participants? And enforce it. That way, if someone gets kicked out, they're booted for their BEHAVIOR, not simply because of who they are.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ sorry, just did a ninja edit to add that the shops are 6km/4mi apart.

And I think some of their FAQ answers handle any nagging questions about exceptions that I have:



> Q: I am a man. Can I just come in and fill up my tires really fast?
> 
> A: We do not make exceptions, even for staff or Board members, as then the program would be de facto no longer be a program for women, trans & non binary folks. We cannot sell bikes, allow entry for quick repairs, or process rentals (including returns) unless you are woman, trans or non-binary.
> 
> ...


Which all boil down to "No" and is totally inflexible. But I can see that if they start making exception then it really is a slippery slope. I actually prefer the "No - even if you're on our board" approach to something less clearcut.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree with "shaking my head". This is not like being forced to sit at the back of a publicly funded bus. It is more like the YMCA's classes for men, women, or children of certain age ranges. I am not allowed in a women's restroom or changing room except if I was an emergency person rendering aid! Discrimination! 

Oh, give me a break from the misogynists, egoists, and idiots! 

(I did find Quebec City's co-ed restrooms a bit unnerving). Viva la difference et le separation.)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BrianMc said:


> I agree with "shaking my head". This is not like being forced to sit at the back of a publicly funded bus. It is more like the YMCA's classes for men, women, or children of certain age ranges. I am not allowed in a women's restroom or changing room except if I was an emergency person rendering aid! Discrimination!
> 
> Oh, give me a break from the misogynists, egoists, and idiots!
> 
> (I did find Quebec City's co-ed restrooms a bit unnerving). Viva la difference et le separation.)


It's not exactly like either, really.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Good answer...

Q: I am a woman shopping for a bike. Can I bring a male friend with me to the Women, Trans & Gender-Non-Binary program to help me choose a bike?

A: No.

Our volunteers are extremely knowledgeable, experienced and honest, and can help you decide on a bike that is right for you and your needs as well as help you make any needed repairs to it. We work hard to dispel the common feeling many women have that they must bring a man with them to the bike shop to get fair treatment or to speak for them, or that they need a man's opinion to make a decision on their own bicycle.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

2 hour meeting tonight in Hinesburg VT carried live by the local paper. Attending: Police Chief who penned an unexpected article; family of the teen driver going 83 and now dead; friends of the killed cyclist; and community members of all stripes. I don't expect you will watch 2 hours of tape, but pretty much any 5 minute clip packs an emotional punch. It remains to be seen what the takeaway will be, but people are engaged for sure. Article and tape:
VIDEO: Hinesburg Police Chief, Marshall family speak in public meeting

Hinesburg to hold forum about fatal crash


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, distracted drivers that kill someone should be losing the car and license too, but at least this is an attempt to deter others' cellphone use.
Cellphone ban for driver who killed cyclist is &apos;a reminder every day,&apos; judge says - LA Times


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Traffic light heat sensors and cyclist radar tech unveiled in London today - could boost cycling capacity by 12 per cent says TfL | road.cc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> As far as I'm concerned, distracted drivers that kill someone should be losing the car and license too, but at least this is an attempt to deter others' cellphone use.
> Cellphone ban for driver who killed cyclist is 'a reminder every day,' judge says - LA Times


What!?! Now that`s just plain backwards. Unless I missed it in there somewhere, she still keeps her DL, just can`t use a phone? I`m dumbfounded.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

If ads count as news:

Travel Oregon - Mtbr.com

Not exactly commuting (more communing) but pretty cool for those who can check those places out. More fun than the usual topics here.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Cool marketing campaign. That would be great to be JRA and find a bike!

The victim says he should of kept pedaling; maybe that would have helped, maybe not...
Cyclist confronted gang who made fun of his high-vis jacket - it didn't end well - Mirror Online

Buzzard attacks cyclist in Northern Ireland | road.cc


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The 3rd cyclist killed by a drunk or criminally speeding motorist in 9 weeks in VT...and all within 20 miles of each other.

Police investigate fatal car-bicycle crash in Ferrisburgh


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn, you guys are just getting hammered 
I sure hope that`s the end of the spree.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't know if the "guy on a bike" was commuting, but this video is pretty cool
Man Riding His Bike Saw A Strange Light Beam In The Sky. What He Caught On Camera? Made My Jaw Drop


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

What You Really Know About Bicycles : 13.7: Cosmos And Culture : NPR


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I know, I read that yesterday. Pretty scary that not even people that are involved in biking screwed up so much on the pictures.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

****ers

Council votes to take out 95th Avenue bike lane



> *Council votes to take out 95th Avenue bike lane*
> 
> EDMONTON - A major west Edmonton bike lane will be removed this year after councillors voted Tuesday to eliminate the route and put in something better.
> 
> It will cost up to $475,000 to grind out lane markings on 95th Avenue from 149th Street to 189th Street, and along 189th Street from 95th Avenue to 87th Avenue.


Really frustrated about this. And there are two more that council will likely vote to removed next week. All of these were installed 2 years ago.

The worst thing is that this was pushed by a couple of anti-bike councilors, but then two "pro-bike" councilors jumped on board under the promise that they will replace them with "high-quality" infrastructure at some point in the future. Next captial budget cycle, possibly next council. Who the **** knows.

But it's such ********. These same councilors have said that the lanes are "terrible" because they're full of gravel and the lines are fading - well clean the ****ing gravel and repaint the ****ing lines then.

And ******** about consultation. And about how _this time_ the consultation will be _so much better_! How do you have any sort of consultation when you've just given handjobs to a bunch of whiny drivers?

And legally this changes nothing. It will still be completely legal to ride there, except now every ******* in a lifted-truck will "know" that bikes aren't supposed to be there and will act appropriately.

For what it's worth, Strava shows that it was well used: Strava Global Heatmap


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^ But how do you really feel?  Sounds like a really frustrating and bad decision.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ I like testing the profanity filter to see what makes it through.

But yeah, it's ****ing ********.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you have any idea of what the next two lanes to go under the knife are?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> ^ I like testing the profanity filter to see what makes it through.
> 
> But yeah, it's ****ing ********.


I feel the pain

The idiots down here built a 12 ave bike path ($5mm boondoogle)....starts in the middle of nowhere ends in the middle of no where.....it does connect in the middle to the new 5th st bike path.

However the 10 ave bike path went from the pathway system on the west side of downtown all the way to the pathway system on the east side of downtown...it was well used....and was just some signage and painting... way better option....but to fill up 12 ave the are removing 10th ave.....So that they won't have to count the bikes using 10 ave in their studies...I suppose...

Basically the way I read it, the idiots want to get in the face of cars as much as possible 12th was is a major 4 to 5 lane one way though street.....10 is just a two lane street...

oh well i rode tenth long before it was a bike route and will ride it long after it was a bike route.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

jkirkpatri said:


> Do you have any idea of what the next two lanes to go under the knife are?


The debate over 106st (south of the whitemud) and 40ave is supposed to be next week. And 97st might be on the chopping block too, although I'm not sure if it's actually scheduled.

I honestly don't use any of them because I'm never in the area.

But 106st south of the whitemud looks a lot better than the bombed-out moonscape that's north of the whitemud (particularly north of argyle). 97st is up for debate because a *bar* owner complained that it takes parking from his DUI customers. And 40ave is underused...even though it also has by far the lowest car traffic of any major road on the southside (because it's genuinely a local route, since it doesn't really connect to anything).

It's just such ********.

On twitter a woman said "I love using 40ave with my kids in the summer" and a councilor's ******** response was "But wouldn't you love a bike lane that could be maintained year round?" What the **** is that even supposed to mean?

Any replacements are at least 3 years away...assuming that consultation isn't a complete shitshow...and assuming that council passes the budget (probably in an election year)...and assuming that the next council doesn't just decide to kibosh the work of this bunch of idiots.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

And 2 more down today, with a total price tag of $1.4M.

****ing ****y ****ers.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Ford project:

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/07/07/ford-gathering-data-to-improve-how-bikes-and-car-interact/


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

****ing ****y ****ers.

Edmonton?s safety award hangs in balance after bike lane decision | Metro



> The City of Edmonton has won an award for forward thinking when it comes to "safer roads and mobility," but might not be accepting it - and the reason is bike lanes.
> 
> Part of the city's submission, made to the Transportation Association of Canada (TAC) in December 2014, championed Edmonton's bike lanes, installed between 2010 and 2013. But now that some of those lanes are officially being removed, after city council's recent decision, the city is rescinding that component of the application.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone see the segment Real Sports did on bike commuting? I think it did a good job of balancing the total disregard most drivers have for us, while also acknowledging the lawless segment of our group (hipsters). Talked a lot about the poor woman in San Fran that was run over by a truck while in the bike lane and that there's been no charges filed yet.

http://www.mensjournal.com/adventur...the-war-between-cyclists-and-drivers-20150722


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

And some wonder why I have such bright lights and a safety vest. Running over pedestrians is not too cool. I was not aware that the truck driver was not charged in that accident. You would think a civil case would still be valid whether he was charged or not.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Chicago Tribune


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

They were not commuting, but they could have been one of us:

UPDATE: Cyclist hit by alleged drunk driver in Hancock Co. dies; - 13 WTHR Indianapolis


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...mute-boston/bsrBHi2exQjcjG7jpthJVI/story.html


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

VERY LUCKY CYCLISTS!!

(vid from dutch news website)

Fietsers Vol Geraakt Door Crashende Truck - Bizar - Video - Zie.nl


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*human drivers needed to be "less idiotic."*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/02/t...-driverless-cars-fault-its-other-drivers.html


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^That`s funny!

" One Google car, in a test in 2009, couldn’t get through a four-way stop because its sensors kept waiting for other (human) drivers to stop completely and let it go. The human drivers kept inching forward, looking for the advantage — paralyzing Google’s robot."


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ In July, I moved my son to Chicago using a small box truck and can vouch for the leaving a safe distance being an open invitation to idiots to change lanes as discovered with the one automatic system. Here for the most part, people get in front of you so you can see their turn signal and know that they are changing lanes. Not so in Chicago. It happened so many times I lost count. They dove for the space almost taking off my front corners like they were at Darlington or Daytona. No chance to see a signal of intent if they used one. I can see why truckers have dash cams to validate that the car they just ran over was driven by a complete idiot.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^That`s funny!
> 
> " One Google car, in a test in 2009, couldn't get through a four-way stop because its sensors kept waiting for other (human) drivers to stop completely and let it go. The human drivers kept inching forward, looking for the advantage - paralyzing Google's robot."


I can't remember if this one got posted around here?

Google self-driving cars get confused by 'hipster bicycles' - Business Insider



> The Google car and the cyclist both arrived at a four-way stop.
> 
> The car got there a fraction of a second before the bike, and the cyclist says he waited for it to continue through.
> 
> ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

“We repeated this little dance for about two full minutes and the car never made it past the middle of the intersection,” the cyclist writes."

Great. The cyclist and the car were both stuck on their programs. I hope neither was late getting back to work...
...at their respective Google offices.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Riding to your night shift in Quebec could cost you $440
Quebec cyclist gets $440 ticket for late-night ride along bike path - Montreal - CBC News


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Vancouver Island bikecommuter pulls an Indiana Jones to escape truck's wheels...
'Indiana Jones' cyclist survives being dragged under lorry for half a kilometre | road.cc


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ The stunt man had a depression and some safety gear. The cyclist didn't. A whip handle has to be easier to grip than a brake line. I say he outdid Indiana Jones's stunt double, Terry Leonard.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Weird about Quebec City. Almost as weird that Montreal has winter closures snow depth issues aside.. There might be old bylaws buried somewhere, but both the city of Toronto and the conservation Authority have explicitly said bike paths in the city are 24-7, 365.

Sent from my BB10 with Taptalk.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Figured I'd share the latest local idiocy:









This campaign is total ********.

One fairly unique thing about Edmonton's roads is that we don't have one-way streets downtown. All of our streets are two-way, generally with two lanes of traffic each way. So lanesplitting as most the world would understand it is completely impossible here. Lanesplitting here would mean going around a stopped bus, or around some right-turners that are backed-up waiting for pedestrians. But this is not manhattan.

As I said in an email to the mayor, on a list of 1,001 traffic problems in Edmonton, lanesplitting wouldn't even merit a footnote. But instead, the city wastes money on a city-wide campaign that actually demonizes cyclists.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

^ so are motorists required to completely change lands to overtake bikes? 

Or is a motorist that passes within the lane just "sharing the road". 

Sent from my BB10 with Taptalk.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

This is another one of their recent attempts at education.









They launched the two campaigns at the same time, and I think someone at the city thinks that telling drivers to observe a safe passing distance is somehow equivalent to some made up ******** about lanesplitting that isn't even possible. "We did a really minor thing to make cyclists safe, so now we also have to do something to let drivers know that cyclists deserve everything that's coming to them." So ****ing petty.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

"One meter is best"?

So if you are driving a tandem tractor-trailer at 90kph in the rain, one meter is best?

Better than two meters?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ it's completely baffling.

I see that "Don't Squeeze" gif showing up in website ads all the time, so the city is actually paying to distribute this garbage.

And this is at the same time that they just removed a huge portion of onstreet bikelanes (honestly, probably about half) with the excuse of making cyclists "safer."

It's ****ing bizarro world.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

And because I'm feeling grumpy, every week our police service does #traffictuesday where their twitter account provides incomplete, misleading and incorrect traffic information to the public.

On previous tuesdays they've stated that cyclists must dismount at crosswalks (not correct) and must stay as close to the shoulder as possible, even at a stop light (not correct).

And this week:









If fitting a law in 140 characters means explaining it wrongly, maybe it's not worth it?


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

That "Don't Squeeze" animated gif looks like it's promoting reckless lane splitting by cyclists...as if to say to motorists, "Move over and let 'em through!"


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Must have been a slow news day.

Cyclists disturbed by tacks on bike lanes on east side roads | WISH-TV

I was in the shop in question yesterday when the reporter showed up. I was dropping off hubs and wheels for a wheel build for my wife's mtb. The "tacks" in question look a lot like construction debris. Possibly from a carpet job. A lot of contractors are SUPER sloppy with their cleanup. I know guys who have been pretty pissed about contractors who have done work at their homes and have left nails and screws in the yard. The area in question is an old neighborhood with nicer homes, where there's a lot of renovation work being done.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Local rash of bike thefts. Police describe interesting method thieves are using to hide their bolt cutters.

IMPD issues alert over rash of bike thefts downtown - TheIndyChannel.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Pedal on!
_
If sitting is the new smoking, is bike riding a less than optimal exercise?_
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/09/ask-well-when-sitting-can-be-good-for-you/?emc=eta1&_r=1


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

YouTube video shows Calgary driver honking at cyclist for doing nothing wrong - Calgary - CBC News


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Imagining The Mask in the bicycle returning the horn blast (about 2/3 through):


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Church Says Bike Lane Would Infringe on Rights of Religious Freedom*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-constitutional-rights-of-religious-freedom/


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Cyclist stopped by police in Edmonton, slapped with 18 charges | Globalnews.ca



> *Cyclist stopped by police in Edmonton, slapped with 18 charges*
> 
> EDMONTON - A man riding a bicycle on the sidewalk Tuesday was stopped by police because he didn't have a bell on his bike. However, he ended up getting 18 charges and one ticket.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Sounds like the traffic stops here for a taillight out or insufficient signaling of a turn or lane change that turn into meth busts. They need probable cause to pull the car of the suspected drug dealer over then the canine officer can go to work, and they have the suspect nailed. Looks like he got the No-Bell prize for Felony on Two Wheels.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Awesome, a double shot of comic relief today!

God given right to park my car + Alberta felon`s worst case scenario, Yipee! I just wish they told a bit more about the guy with more weapons and dope than bike saftey gear- wonder whether he made the mistake of backtalking the cops, upping the ante from what would have been just a simple ticket, or if the bell was simply the excuse needed to get somebody they already suspected, as Brian implied.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, it's a weird story.

Thankfully, our police don't particularly have a reputation of institutionalized racism or stop-and-frisk. And anytime I head to the airport at 3~4am I'm amazed by the dudes riding around on bmxes who are clearly not above board.

But on the other hand, the police _love_ giving handjobs to drivers - "Aren't cyclists so dangerous? Aren't pedestrians always in the way?" And this is certainly another one of those.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

You just can`t trust a BMXer as far as you can throw one!

(unless you`re in Vermont)


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I just found a german article about hydrogen bikes. I did not find anything in english, therefore a manufacturer link instead: 
Experience H2: Linde H2 bike | The Linde Group

Anybody heard about this yet?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Just now, thank you. Since Toyota is going this way, this is a bit of an un-surprise that someone would do this to a bike.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Does Exercise Slow the Aging Process?
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/28/does-exercise-slow-the-aging-process/?_r=0


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Motoring lawyer says bicycles should carry ID plates and riders wear hi-vis - Cycling Weekly

I repeat: We need a better lobby against that kind of people....


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Put phone confiscation for detection of texting or use in a non-hands free manner immediately before or during an accident of all drivers involved in an accident as our Hi-Vis is completely useless if they are, and it might be a fair tradeoff as I already do both.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I think the bicycle-license-thing is pretty much a non-starter. Like, only idiots are even vaguely serious about it, it's easily disproven as nonsense, and (most importantly) I can't see very many politicians ever supporting it.

High-viz though, I could see politicians being in support of. There are no admin costs, it's yet another fun way to shame cyclists, and it's about "safety".

So it's actually good when these yahoos throw out the whole crazy anti-cycling laundry-list, because I don't think it wins them as much support as a less-crazy approach would.


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

mtbxplorer said:


> a gray Toyota Prius ... collided with a woman on a bicycle who was traveling in the same direction.


Huh, I've always felt safer around Prius'. Thought we were on the same "gas-saving team".


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

stingray said:


> Huh, I've always felt safer around Prius'. Thought we were on the same "gas-saving team".


Nope. I was almost ran over by a Prius twice already on a parking lot in front of a supermarket. They run on the battery there and are totally silent. The only reason I noticed them was, that they turned the wheels around a corner which made the cobbles stones screech under the tires.

I read an article once in which somebody plead for installing loudspeakers on E-cars making the typical car "broom broom" noise. Well at least I think that we will have to get used to only use our eyes for traffic situation awareness.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Not sure what prompted this article, but:

Bike licensing: It didn't work in 1916, and it won't work now | Metro News



> "Cyclists should be licensed, like everyone else on the road!"
> It's a persistent refrain. It pops up in online comments and call-in radio shows.
> 
> Occasionally, a politician puts it forth as a new and novel concept.
> ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Pleasant Hill, Concord Top List of BART Stations Targeted By Bicycle Thieves | NBC Bay Area

Interesting that 25% of those taking bikes on the train were only doing so to avoid theft, not to ride it again at the other end.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Pedaling Prime Minister gets Honking Motorist Pulled Over

Tony Abbott shuts down road rage after woman blasts his cycling bunch


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^Love it!


Canberra Times said:


> His last sight of the woman was of her in a car park near the Hyatt Hotel, having a meaningful conversation with a police officer.


:lol:


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

*Female cyclists have lower hospitalization rates, study finds - CBC.ca | Metro Morning*


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Survival guide for running and biking in the dark


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Survival Guide: "Second, nighttime exercisers or commuters overestimate how easy it is for drivers to spot them, while drivers are similarly overconfident that they will spot people moving alongside them in the dark."

I have that with pedestrians in dark clothing. You'd think you;d see them better. You are lighting them up but there is no contrast to the background. 

1. Light up your joints: Add reflective stripes on your ankles,

*** This worked well with the wide angle lights I had (one lost one dead)

knees,

*** Not enough movement on a bike

wrists,

*** for signalling, useless otherwise

Put together, they spell biological motion and tell drivers you are a moving person, not a stationary object.

*** My rim reflectors/glo in the dark tape screams cyclist. 


2. Mix it up: Reflective gear works only when lights shine directly on it. Use reflectors on many sides: bicycle spokes, running shoes, gloves.

*** And don't depend on it. It is another layer of protection but not as good as it looks on camera.

3. Don’t put all your faith in lights: Flashing lights are better than nothing but not sufficient by themselves.

*** Redundancy is very good. Lose a light no big deal. 

4. Assume drivers just can’t see you: Make eye contact whenever you can, especially at intersections.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> 1. Light up your joints:


:skep:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

rodar y rodar said:


> :skep:


 :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> :skep:


You missed a new job in political campaigns in lifting people's statements with clear intent out of their context and repurposing them.

"That's not what he wrote!" is returned with the usual tone of disgruntlement.

'Ankles, knees, and wrists were listed!".

BTW is gruntlement? Happiness?

Of course, lighting someone else's joint while riding is not safe behavior. Does a joint, cigarette, of cigar burning brightly help in telling a driver that you are a moving person, or does that leave most drivers unmoved?

We need George Carlin to investigate these sorts of questions and he is gone.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hehe, I`ll keep that in mind as a second career when they finally lock me out at my current gig! Just hope I can handle the stench.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

the good people...
Concerned drivers overwhelm fallen Perth cyclist with offers of help


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

How to Fix Victim-Blaming Media Coverage of Car-and-Bike Crashes | Bicycling


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The link in above link: Broken: When Traffic Laws Fail Cyclists: Broken: When Traffic Laws Fail Cyclists | Bicycling

The pair of articles are a nice discussion and validation of our discontent with distorted reports and driver immunity in cases of severe injury and death of cyclists at their hands.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Tracking Device on Stolen Bicycle Leads to Arrest of 'Kingpin' of Bike Thieves - Inside Edition


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

https://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/201...off-duty-officer-fined-for-disorderly-conduct


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ A good case for having a POV camera. Maybe the cyclist can get the motorist witness to testify. So no retaliation, but hitting a vehicle that is too close while it is too close would be more defensible as a last resort warning.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Watch: Airbag helmet inflates as cyclist puts on his jacket - Cycling Weekly


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Rick Vosper: Haunted by the Ghosts of Dead Cyclists, Part One | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Toronto's abandoned bike program doesn't always get it right | Metro News



CBC.CA said:


> Is your bike at risk of the little yellow paper slip? These are some of the factors the city's transportation standards officers look for when they focus their attention on abandoned bikes, as the city announced is happening this week.
> 
> 1. Rusted chains
> 2. Deflated tires
> ...


Or as I call it, my "winter cycling checklist".

At least mine has 2 wheels and a seat.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Road hogs in VT!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cycle track sees uptick in female riders | Metro News


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

mtbxplorer said:


> Road hogs in VT!


This just reminded me of something: A couple of months ago, we were heading home from work on a wide, two-lane country highway. About 1 mile ahead, the traffic had crawled to a near stop, and we saw flashing lights. Thinking it was a seatbelt checkpoint, we were prepared to be there for a while, but as we got closer, we saw a policeman wrestling a billy goat onto the ground!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

_Smog smothered a broad stretch of Asia as world leaders opened two weeks of crucial climate talks in Paris._ NY Times


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> Rick Vosper: Haunted by the Ghosts of Dead Cyclists, Part One | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News





Rick Vosper said:


> Never mind that Department of Transportation fatality stats show the number of cycling fatalities per year has declined about 30 percent over the past 40 years. Or, that, although *the number of cycling fatalities fluctuates from year to year, overall results have remained more or less steady since 2000*.


I liked this article and was going to post it to facebook, until I got to part II:

Rick Vosper: Haunted by the Ghosts of Dead Cyclists, Part Two | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News



Rick Vosper said:


> In 2000, according to the NSGA, just over 43 million Americans rode bikes on a regular (six or more days per year) basis, already a 23 percent drop from the peak year of 1995. *Over the next 14 years, 2000-2014, that number dropped by another 17 percent - from 43 million in 2000 to just 36 million last year - an incremental loss of 37 percent in 14 years.*


As I read it, he is talking about absolute numbers here, not percentages or adjusted for population increase.

So by his numbers, since 2000, the number of people riding has dropped 37% while the number of fatalities as remained "more or less steady".

Wait, what?

That means the odds of any given cyclist getting killed have jumped more than 30% in less than 15 years.

Does anybody else read this differently?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

ghettocruiser said:


> Does anybody else read this differently?


Yes. They defined cyclists as those riding 6 days a year or more. So that number may well have declined (look at how fat we have become, so that is believable/understandable), while commuting numbers have increased especially since 2008. Those only mountain biking on trails away from roads are not likely involved either. So the steady traffic accidents do not apply to the total of "regular" (and I think they use that term very loosely) users but to an unreported subset.

So you can't make the conclusion that accident rates for cyclist has jumped using the two pieces of data cited.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

So while the total number of cyclists has dropped, the total number of cycling miles logged per year is not cited.

I can buy that, although I'm having trouble getting my head around how someone who rides 6 times PER YEAR can have any meaningful impact on accident statistics. I guess ignorance can trump probability, so to speak.

However this uncertainty of exactly how many people are riding how much, IMO, totally undermines the premise of his first article, that is that cycling is SAFER now than in the past based on the total number of accidents. 

Has bike commuting actually increased? He's angling at this from a bike-industry-sales perspective, a viewpoint from which commuters have to be the most irrelevant cycling demographic; a Criterium racer can spend more $$$ at the shop repairing his zipp wheels from a crash than many commuters spend in a decade.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

ghettocruiser said:


> So while the total number of cyclists has dropped, the total number of cycling miles logged per year is not cited.
> 
> I can buy that, although I'm having trouble getting my head around how someone who rides 6 times PER YEAR can have any meaningful impact on accident statistics. I guess ignorance can trump probability, so to speak.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 6 or more days a year seems like kind of a low mark. My guess is a polarizing demographic shift. Fewer people ride more miles. If that's the case, and the overall miles ridden by cyclists is similar, then you might expect the chance of getting killed to be similar. The presumption is that given so many miles ridden the chance is equal regardless of the number of cyclists riding those miles.

Note, that is a very simple model that doesn't account for things like experience (cyclists who use the roads often will more likely follow appropriate trafffic laws) and the fact that people might commute more due to cycling specific infrastructure. Personally, I ride an extra three miles each way so I can make the whole commute to the university on bike paths.

It could also be that fewer people ride bikes but more commute, putting them closer to cars that can kill them.

It's kind of like animals that form large grazing herds. The more conspecifics there are around you, the less of a chance that the predator gets you. That's just a matter of probability.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

There is a safety from more motorists seeing more commuting cyclists that of course has a counter of more potential for lethal accidents because of proximity and these may offset each other keeping the fatalities more or less steady. 

Old hands at commuting seek out safe routes and MUP's, or even ST going some what their way. Newbies or roadies out getting practices in may offset that by riding in less favorable streets. 

People who ride 6 to 20 times a year could be pretty poor at the whole safety thing. Witnessing bozos on beach bikes and the like doing dumb-a$$ things, I can believe that they might be a higher risk category. 

Basically, we are saying that the breakout of the types of cyclists and their miles and those sent to hospital or killed needs to be examined to understand the deaths being fairly constant. Is it driven by an increase in miles driven by cagers with cheap gas, or distraction if cyclist miles are declining? Is it cyclists in unexpected locations? Too little info in broad averages to sort it out.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Kindness of Strangers Buys Car for Man Pedaling Through Snow to Work - Good News Network



> A powerful snowstorm, a dangerous bike ride, and a good Samaritan all came together to change a Michigan man's life for the better.
> 
> Tony Berard rides his bike seven miles down a busy highway to work the midnight shift at a grocery store. He was making that commute in a heavy Michigan snowstorm when young Jason Kapoor, driving in the opposite direction, first saw him.
> 
> ...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

So I didn't comment when I posted that last one, because I really didn't know what to say.

But this one is kindof cool:

Driver allegedly flees accident, car?s high-tech system calls 911 to report crash, and police arrest her



> A Florida woman was reportedly arrested and placed into custody last week after her car implicated her in at least one alleged hit-and-run incident.
> 
> You read that right.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Had to share locally, great news!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Both the 2012 Lincoln and the 2013 Focus we have, do this. Nice to know that the system works. 

On one ride I pulled off the outer mitts and bungeed them on the rear rack and a lady caught me up with them when they fell off in the road. Nice to know that there are very nice cagers out there!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A lot of loaded language and leading questions on this 911 recording

CHP releases 911 call in fatal cyclist accident involving Sacramento judge | The Sacramento Bee


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Weird!
Investigators: Mystery animal kills 85-year-old cyclist in Missouri | KFOR.com


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Humans Are Slamming Into Driverless Cars and Exposing a Key Flaw - Bloomberg Business



> The self-driving car, that cutting-edge creation that's supposed to lead to a world without accidents, is achieving the exact opposite right now: *The vehicles have racked up a crash rate double that of those with human drivers.*
> 
> The glitch?
> 
> ...


So the article says the accident rate is double, but the abstract for the study puts a ton a caveats on that:



> With these caveats in mind, there were four main findings. First, the current best estimate is that self-driving vehicles have a higher crash rate per million miles traveled than conventional vehicles, and similar patterns were evident for injuries per million miles traveled and for injuries per crash. Second, the corresponding 95% confidence intervals overlap. Therefore, we currently cannot rule out, with a reasonable level of confidence, the possibility that the actual rates for selfdriving vehicles are lower than for conventional vehicles. Third, self-driving vehicles were not at fault in any crashes they were involved in. Fourth, the overall severity of crash-related injuries involving self-driving vehicles has been lower than for conventional vehicles.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

DC Considers Raising Fine for Hitting Cyclist from $50

DC Proposes Higher Fines for Hitting a Cyclist | Bicycling


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Snazzy bikecommuter entry to Alphabeta building in London

from Nine innovations designed to improve our work lives in 2015.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

R.I.P., unnamed Worcester MA pedaler.

So refreshing to see a WalkBike advocate quoted:
"I've seen people say, people shouldn't ride their bikes in bad weather," Powers said. "Is that really a reasonable solution? &#8230; Rather than pointing fingers at the motorist or the cyclist, let's find a solution."

UPDATED: Cyclist killed on Belmont Street raises concerns about street's safety - Worcester Mag


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

NYC: Deaths of people on bicycles fell to 14 last year, from 20 the previous year.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/02/n...ew-york-falls-for-a-second-year-in-a-row.html


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> View attachment 1039138
> 
> Snazzy bikecommuter entry to Alphabeta building in London
> 
> from Nine innovations designed to improve our work lives in 2015.


That's cool, I guess? I'm not sure it's really necessary, or even particularly useful though? I've got underground parking at work, and I just use the same ramp as the cars. Of all possible car/bike interactions, entering a building seems to be pretty simple and trouble-free. (existing a building is a different story, since cars will often be lined-up. I'd take a personalized exit to skip all of that hassle)

In other news, our traffic fatalities jumped by 50% in 2015:








It certainly could just be bad "luck" but I'm still going to throw it in our council's face everytime they do something stupid. Like New York, we've also adopted visionzero, but apparently that starts and ends with photoradar speed inforcement. We remove bikelanes, our traffic safety campaigns are all about victim blaming, and traffic calming had to be removed because drivers were behaving so badly. And with that there's a big spike in traffic deaths - somebody should be embarrassed.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted - not sure I want to scroll through 25 pages of this thread to find out. My apologies if it has. Found this to be rather interesting.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/post...em-over/?postshare=1671452008303780&tid=ss_tw


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

About a 5year old bicycle hero  :

Five-year-old saves father?s life after cycling in dark to find help after heart attack - Telegraph


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Beautiful story, Dutchman! It`s nice when we get some sunshine and flowers in this mostly dark and gloomy thread


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^+1 Great story and a brave little boy.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments. Because of the article, I have "refreshed" my 4y old son's emergeny procedure: which buttons to push on the phone and to say name, address and to come quickly.

Nevertheless a very brave boy that all can be proud of.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Germany Launches Its National 'Bike Autobahn' Cycle Network - CityLab

I wouldn't call it good news yet - in a country ruled by car and weapon industry, I would say seeing is believing when it comes to doing something for bycicles and bycicle commuting. Nonetheless, exciting plans.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Dutch city installs traffic lights that give cyclists priority when it's raining - Cycling Weekly


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice! Possibly damaging to our rugged reputation, though! 

Winter biking tips from Council Member Lisa Bender | Southwest Journal


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes and there is more :The Netherlands tests heated cycle lanes | DW Travel | DW.COM | 12.01.2016


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

This $500 bamboo bicycle could be a key to reliable, affordable, and sustainable transportation : TreeHugger


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

cyclingdutchman said:


> This $500 bamboo bicycle could be a key to reliable, affordable, and sustainable transportation : TreeHugger


The idea of bamboo is interesting but have you seen the designs that don't use steel lugs? They look pretty slick, but I don't know how practical it'd be.

I will say the design and color choices really didn't make me like this one.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

San Francisco?s Mayor Vetoes Rolling-Stop Policy for Bicyclists | News Fix | KQED News


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

NDD said:


> The idea of bamboo is interesting but have you seen the designs that don't use steel lugs? They look pretty slick, but I don't know how practical it'd be.
> 
> I will say the design and color choices really didn't make me like this one.


I would have to agree with this. It may be light and strong and everything, although I seriously have some doubts about this setup. It seems to be a solution to a problem that doesn't exist. You can get a fixed/SS for less than the $500 for that bamboo bike, and it will have the same crap components on it.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

TenSpeed said:


> I would have to agree with this. It may be light and strong and everything, although I seriously have some doubts about this setup. It seems to be a solution to a problem that doesn't exist. You can get a fixed/SS for less than the $500 for that bamboo bike, and it will have the same crap components on it.


Note there's a comment from someone from Kenya on that page. The problem isn't that bikes are hard to get but that they don't handle the hauling needs. They need components for the bikes they have, none of which are the tubes. That's a good concern and I don't know how well bamboo would do in a hauling situation, it definitely doesn't fix the problem of bedding different hubs.

Would I try riding one? Absolutely, but I think there are more cost effective ways to handle transportation needs of people in developing countries.

Good thoughts though.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

https://www.torklaw.com/accident-la...clists-do-you-didnt-know-are-perfectly-legal/



> *5 Things Cyclists Do You Didn't Know Are Perfectly Legal*
> 
> It's true that city cycling is on the rise in the United States, and that has come with some backlash. The mere sight of a bicycle can send some motorists into a fury - often due to drivers not knowing the law. This has caused an alarming number of injury accidents that were completely preventable. Odds are, that annoying thing the person on the bike is doing - is completely legal...
> 
> ...


So, where I am it's actually explicitly illegal to ride two abreast. I've always wondered how many other jurisdictions are like that.

Things I'd add to the list:

Passing on the right/filtering up to the front? (near as I can tell, that is legal, even though it seems so unfair to drivers. Boohoo.)

Something about crosswalks - most bike routes around here will involve a stupid crosswalk or two, and I've had people freak the @#$% out for me _walking_ my bike through a crosswalk. Let alone for me riding through at the same time as pedestrians (perfectly legal). Or similarly, that it's "illegal" for cyclists to push beg-buttons to make traffic lights change.

I'm sure there must be more.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

torklaw.com said:


> Filming You While You Scream At Them


Haha. Harsh.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

newfangled said:


> https://www.torklaw.com/accident-la...clists-do-you-didnt-know-are-perfectly-legal/
> 
> So, where I am it's actually explicitly illegal to ride two abreast. I've always wondered how many other jurisdictions are like that.
> 
> ...


It is specifically legal to ride two abreast in Indiana. You are allowed to overtake and pass a twosome, but not ride continuously three abreast. Still, it is courteous for the twosome to single up to let faster cyclists and cars by.

In Indiana, passing on the right is allowed for drivers if a car is stopped or turning left and there is room to pass safely. So assuming a 3' rule (not actually passed in Indiana, but a defensible "safe distance" based on some municipal laws in Indiana and other state's laws), then it would be legal. I have seen some "filtering up" especially on New York videos that make me cringe because there was maybe one foot to each side. There is a law here that you cannot pass if you can't return to your lane within 100' of an intersection. However if the lane is wide enough to allow a car and bicycle side by side safely, then there is no returning to the lane to consider. I have been passed numerous times approaching 3 and 4-way stops where the overtaking motorist ended up stopped in the left lane. Qualifies for reckless driving here.

My impression is that most officers do not know these nuance, and motorists sure don't to any useful degree.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

^ I'd say neither officers nor motorists care either way. Or maybe I'm too cynical.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I like this one:


> This is the safest way for a cyclist to turn left, since it avoids crosswalks and sidewalks.


Huh? Whether from the straight lane or the turn lane there should be no sidewalks involved and an equal number (from zero to two) of crosswalks. No mention of the LT lane avoiding cutting across the extra lane(s) of traffic.



NDD said:


> ^ I'd say neither officers nor motorists care either way.


Hmmm... could be on to something there.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

newfangled said:


> https://www.torklaw.com/accident-la...clists-do-you-didnt-know-are-perfectly-legal/
> 
> So, where I am it's actually explicitly illegal to ride two abreast. I've always wondered how many other jurisdictions are like that.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the riding two abreast.....cops certainly don't enforce it everywhere....It is definitely signed that way on hwy 8 to Bragg Creek....so maybe by signage only?

Passing on the right is legal and I have passed many cops at stoplights over the years not even a twitch.

You can ride a bike in a crosswalk....but you are not a pedestrian.....as soon as two feet hit the ground you become a pedestrian...

I like to blow up road raggers that get all excited about it....especially in stop and go traffic or school zones when the kids are getting out....I just get off perform a broad deep bow (pedestrian wise) then get back on and ride...it takes just a fraction longer than riding across without getting off....more often than not they get the point.

You can push all the buttons you want....

The buttons are relatively basic PLC's they cant remember much...but when they do traffic studies that's how the figure out how many peds are crossing per day....So I always just sit there hitting the button off and on...to increase the count if anyone is looking.

Had a cop telling all the bikers to slow down on a sidewalk in an underpass...he was telling every one that it was illegal to ride on the sidewalk...but it was okay cause it was way too dangerous to make everyone ride on the road (two lanes no shoulders 60 km/h speeders.

Anyway he got about three of us stopped, and started his spiel....but the sidewalk is actually shown on the city maps as a MUP....so we are all telling him this....havn't seen the cops back there in years. So maps and signage override general laws around here anyway.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

jeffscott said:


> Not sure about the riding two abreast.....cops certainly don't enforce it everywhere....It is definitely signed that way on hwy 8 to Bragg Creek....so maybe by signage only?


Totally illegal in Alberta, unless you're in a parade:









It seems pretty random and petty, but it's explicit.

I've always wondered how the organized group rides handle it (I assume they have no clue).


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

newfangled said:


> Totally illegal in Alberta, unless you're in a parade:
> 
> View attachment 1047577
> 
> ...


We ride two abreast out in Ardrossan in the spring unless the shoulder is too narrow, then we ride single file. The two abreast thing is more to make sure that motorists realize that there is a group of us on the road and we don't surprise them. The shoulder has to be sufficiently wide enough for us to ride side by side, as well.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

newfangled said:


> Passing on the right/filtering up to the front? (near as I can tell, that is legal, even though it seems so unfair to drivers. Boohoo.)


Yeah, boohoo, about as "unfair" as cars passing bikes just before the light. Too bad, so sad. That is the beauty of riding a bike, get out of your car and ride a bike -or carpool -if you don't want to sit through multiple light cycles!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Scottish bank robbers make off with thousands of pounds on mountain bikes - Cycling Weekly


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I hope they have either electric assist or a downhill getaway route!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Not always a good idea, but she sure has nerves of steel...
Market Street Cyclist Stands up to Road Rager | Streetsblog San Francisco


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Around here, several carwashes leave an icy trail across and down the street.

Court upholds $439K awarded to cyclist who slipped on car wash's wet pavement, broke hip | OregonLive.com


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

^ That seems kind of steep. To me the one most at fault was the driver parked in the bike lane, and they were the only one deemed not at fault. Crazy stuff. 

Leaving icy trails down the street would be quite a different story, though.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Distracted Driver In Victoria B.C. Continues Texting After Rear-Ending Police Cruiser



> Distracted Driver In Victoria B.C. Continues Texting After Rear-Ending Police Cruiser
> 
> A woman rear-ended a police car in Victoria, B.C. on Saturday because she was texting and driving.
> 
> ...


So I'm posting this partly because yeah, drivers are stupid, but also because of the police department's reasoning for removing the driver's text:








And that's really strange, because anytime that a pedestrian or cyclist is killed the replies immediately turn to shaming, but I've never seen a police department intervene and ask for a reasonable discussion.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Scottish bank robbers make off with thousands of pounds on mountain bikes - Cycling Weekly


This didnt make the national news  so I missed it. tbh they're lucky their getaway vehicles were still there when they came out!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

newfangled said:


> Distracted Driver In Victoria B.C. Continues Texting After Rear-Ending Police Cruiser


Wow, some huevos right there!


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

@Newf, I know what you're talking about. Its somehow ok to shame the cyclist who is often the victim. But honestly, shaming this lady would have been pretty appropriate.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I wonder if she`s related to that deer crossing lady. Maybe she IS the deer crossing lady :eekster:


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

NDD said:


> ^ That seems kind of steep. To me the one most at fault was the driver parked in the bike lane, and they were the only one deemed not at fault. Crazy stuff.
> 
> Leaving icy trails down the street would be quite a different story, though.


Hmm. I don't claim to understand how the pain of breaking a hip can be appraised at 500K. As someone who has broken a few things over the years.

And I do pass a car wash every morning that does create a long trail of glare ice out into otherwise dry streets in the winter.

I just, ya know... steer around it. I'm apparently doing it wrong.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

ghettocruiser said:


> Hmm. I don't claim to understand how the pain of breaking a hip can be appraised at 500K. As someone who has broken a few things over the years.
> 
> And I do pass a car wash every morning that does create a long trail of glare ice out into otherwise dry streets in the winter.
> 
> I just, ya know... steer around it. I'm apparently doing it wrong.


The more I think about it, the more I think the rider should have been able to maintain through a puddle. If not, then they should have waited for the car to move. Maybe not fair, but more fair than that settlement.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

One of the newspaper columnists from jeffscott's neck of the woods put this together:

Babin: The ultimate guide to choosing the right winter bike | Calgary Herald









(probably easiest to go to the article to see the whole gigantic image)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

ghettocruiser said:


> Hmm. I don't claim to understand how the pain of breaking a hip can be appraised at 500K. As someone who has broken a few things over the years.
> 
> And I do pass a car wash every morning that does create a long trail of glare ice out into otherwise dry streets in the winter.
> 
> I just, ya know... steer around it. I'm apparently doing it wrong.


 Who has the right to use that street? The car wash that doesn't own it or you and me???? Feeling some victim blaming here.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> Who has the right to use that street? The car wash that doesn't own it or you and me???? Feeling some victim blaming here.


From my memory, the puddle in question was off the street in the car wash lot. The cyclist went into the lot because a motorist was blocking the bike path (or street/shoulder). The one most at fault, by my understanding of the situation is the motorist who, mind you, got away with no punishment.

I think neither the car wash owner nor the cyclist was at fault. So it's really very unfair to that business owner. Not fair to the cyclist, either, since they had to leave their space thanks to a careless driver, but does making an innocent party pay $500k make up for that? I'd say not.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Talking about this


ghettocruiser said:


> And I do pass a car wash every morning that does create a long trail of glare ice out into otherwise dry streets in the winter.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> Talking about this


Well, yeah, that's rather anecdotal. I'll admit to thinking the cyclist should be able to handle a puddle. Soapy or not. I think maybe I was victim blaming more.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

This from the BBC today

'Cunning thieves conceal sabotaged cycle rack to steal bike'

http://http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-35669181
Make sure what you lock to is secure


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist chased, punched in face for telling driver: &apos;You&apos;re in a bike lane, bro.&apos; - Chicago Tribune


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> Cyclist chased, punched in face for telling driver: 'You're in a bike lane, bro.' - Chicago Tribune


That's a shame. I can't stand people's macho bs.

I would have assumed the guy already knew he was in the bike lane, though.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Not really commuting but really cool.
Ostrich Goes Full 'Road Runner' To Chase Down Cyclists


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

A bit off-topic but I would like to come back to the previous page, about the postings concerning bamboo bikes.

I visited a bikefair last weekend and also attended a presentation from a couple who rode from Hamburg to China on bikes with a bamboo frame. After the presentation I talked to them about the bikes and apparently both bikes held up well, one joint had loosened but they could glue everything back together easily.

Their website (via google translate, since in German):
https://translate.google.de/transla...=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http://boo2east.de/&edit-text=

The bike tubes were much thicker than we know from steel bikes, and the lugs were made from bamboo as well as it looked:
View attachment 1055911


The brake mount caught my eye :eekster: :








The German company MyBoo sponsored both bikes. Apparently the frames are made in Africa and when you buy one, a certain amount is donated to the project to keep it going.

I posted this because I think it proves that bamboo bikes are capable of something and addresses some of the concerns that were raised.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ as I understand it those lugs are made of lots epoxy and lots of twine, and then even more epoxy.

If you search mtbr quite a few users have done DIY bamboo frames. They're pretty cool to read through.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

cyclingdutchman said:


> The brake mount caught my eye :eekster: :
> View attachment 1055914
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen those ones before. They do look very stout and I am sure it is a very capable and sturdy bike. I wouldn't mind owning one actually. My statement that what developing countries really need in a bike is hauling capacity still stands though. I don't know how well these would hold up to hauling. It could do very well.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the links Dutchman, interesting bikes!

NDD - I think bamboo can take a lot of load and stresses. Google bamboo scaffolding and take a look. I realise a lot of that is in compression but the lateral stresses will be pretty big too I imagine.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I like the look of bamboo between the joints, but the big wrapped unions just look "BLECH!", look too much of arthritic knuckles. Renovo laminated bamboo frames are pretty sexy, but I guess they`re just second cousins to the MyBoo bikes.

The part abut the project and donations reminded me of something I had read years ago about similar thing- a whole project devoted to working bikes in Africa, involving donations plus teaching local workers to build and repair bikes. I have a picture in my mind of a pedalless bike loaded up with coffee bags like a big single tracked push cart. Tried unsuccessfully to Google it back up just now and ran into interesting page:
Bicycle Projects In Africa, Asia, and Latin America


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

SlipSpace said:


> NDD - I think bamboo can take a lot of load and stresses. Google bamboo scaffolding and take a look. I realise a lot of that is in compression but the lateral stresses will be pretty big too I imagine.
> 
> View attachment 1056061


I was going to say that the problem with bamboo bikes for developing countries is all the labor involved. (unless your goal is to employ people, which isn't a bad thing). You really need something that can be assembled quickly and reliable, and that can be repaired quickly and reliably. And all the wrapping and epoxying and sanding just can't compare to steel, right?

But that scaffolding does make a pretty good case against me.


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Interesting article. Discuss......Does Minneapolis have enough bike lanes in city's network? - StarTribune.com


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

newfangled said:


> I was going to say that the problem with bamboo bikes for developing countries is all the labor involved. (unless your goal is to employ people, which isn't a bad thing). You really need something that can be assembled quickly and reliable, and that can be repaired quickly and reliably. And all the wrapping and epoxying and sanding just can't compare to steel, right?
> 
> But that scaffolding does make a pretty good case against me.


It may not make a good case against you in terms of ease of repair. It seems to me anything with wood and epoxy would only kinda fit back together if you replaced anything.

On the other hand, it'd be replaceable. Like any grass, bamboo can grow quick enough.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol:
Damn, I`m two hours too late to order!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Not news, but people might enjoy this:

Gianluca Gimini - *product design & visual communication - homepage



















So this is not another one of those "A bunch of industrial designers who don't ride bikes decide to fix all of the things that are 'wrong' with bikes and invent the bike of the 'future' but it actually ends up being terrible, and then they add bluetooth of course" things.

This is just a guy who asked people to draw what they _thought_ bikes looked like, and then he rendered them all fancy-like.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

*IKEA Bike*

Yep, IKEA, everyones favouritest/worstest furniture supplier is entering the bike market with a commuter/all purpose belt drive machine.









Not much detail yet but a couple links to some early concept reviews.

https://gearjunkie.com/meet-the-new-award-winning-bike-from-ikea?utm_source=Gear+Junkie+Weekly+Newsletter&utm_campaign=14cfb816e3-GJ_Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4761d8db2c-14cfb816e3-22842893

Ikea announces Sladda urban bike - BikeRadar


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

UPDATED: Group of nine bicyclists hit by pickup truck, five killed | WWMT

OMG!!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Recovering from an accident:

Cyclist road to recovery - 13 WTHR Indianapolis


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Severe Road Rage?

Cyclist shot on the near north side - 13 WTHR Indianapolis


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

BrianMc said:


> Severe Road Rage?
> 
> Cyclist shot on the near north side - 13 WTHR Indianapolis


That or somebody had a history with him. Unfortunately given events earlier this week that level of road rage doesn't seem out of the question, though.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Bicycle thief lassoed by horse-riding vigilante outside Oregon Walmart - UPI.com

:lol:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I love that story!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

cyclingdutchman said:


> UPDATED: Group of nine bicyclists hit by pickup truck, five killed | WWMT
> 
> OMG!!


awful!! in the news article it is reported that the truck was reported to police 30 minutes before he killed the cyclists but it has no additional info. did the cyclists report him? were they being harassed prior?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> *Bicycle injuries keep Colo. governor in hospital*
> By STEVEN K. PAULSON (AP) - 2 hours ago
> 
> DENVER - Doctors say Gov. Bill Ritter will stay in the hospital for three or four days recovering from broken ribs and a separated shoulder he suffered in a bicycle wreck.
> ...


If he were riding with Al Haig, different ending about who is in charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Scottish bank robbers make off with thousands of pounds on mountain bikes - Cycling Weekly


based on the pictures the bikes look like they fit the bank robbers, probably their personal rigs.

how far and quickly can you get away on bikes before the cops arrive? traffic must be awful?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

If you can not afford (or dont want to) a whole new cargobike:

The Lift turns your ordinary bicycle into a front-loading cargo bike - Bikerumor


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool! Looks even better than XtraCycle.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I wonder how they deal with the front brake cable if it's not meant to be a permanent attachment? Also, no mention of weight ratings?

Cool concept though if it works well.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

In the video, it looks like the guy hooks up the bike`s original cable to some kind of coupler that activates the brake on the cargo bed. Yeah, weight rating really ought to be with the prominent info- I didn`t look for it, though.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

cyclingdutchman said:


> If you can not afford (or dont want to) a whole new cargobike:
> 
> The Lift turns your ordinary bicycle into a front-loading cargo bike - Bikerumor


Don't tell my girlfriend about this! She's been looking for a way for me to push her around using my bike for years. I guess she's not considering getting a rickshaw.

Edited to make sense.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes read somewhere that you need cable brakes for it to work. Furthermore in the video that shows the conversion, it looks at the start that the guy already detached the wheel and the brake cable before entering the scene. I think for me the weight is not a top priority since you will haul big loads with it anyway. I rather would like ro see more in detail how it is coupled to the bike exactly, including steering mechanism, brake cable coupling and attachment to the bottom bracket. And the question remains how a regular bike frame reacts to the stress on the long term. On the other hand, this seems to be for more occasional use only.

This might also work when on vacation with a fixed camp: put front wheel and gear in the cargo box, ride somewhere, set up camp for a few days and ride around with the regular bike. Anymore thoughts and possibilities?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

cyclingdutchman said:


> I think for me the weight is not a top priority since you will haul big loads with it anyway. I rather would like to see more in detail how it is coupled to the bike exactly, including steering mechanism, brake cable coupling and attachment to the bottom bracket. And the question remains how a regular bike frame reacts to the stress on the long term.


By "weight rating", I`m pretty sure F4S meant the rated carrying capacity, not the weight of the add on. That`s what I was commenting about, anyway.

Yeah, I`m curious about the steering too. For fixed (non-separable) bikes with the little wheel way out in front like that, I have seen both cable and linkage methods. Wonder how they do this one and how they tie it in to the forks drops on the base bike.

I don`t think the contraption would add much stress to the existing bike. Not an engineer here, just trying to impersonate one :lol:


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

I like that, clever. My guess is the fork dropouts fit onto a bar, similar to the roof mounts you can get, that in turn links to the front wheel. Not sure about the BB end though.

Interesting article on the BBC site about cycling in the US. Some scary fatality figures too

How the humble bicycle is making a comeback in US cities - BBC News

Also an interesting product to make any bike into an electric bike.

https://www.geoo.com/


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok I got it now - their website states a maximum cargo weight of 70kg/150lbs. That is a lot of beer.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Ok I got it now - their website states a maximum cargo weight of 70kg/150lbs. That is a lot of beer.


Boy I wouldn't think about pushing more than that anyway! That plus bike is already over my body weight. I wonder how difficult it is to push a well adjusted load though... Do I have to be a guinea pig?


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I've got a bakfiets already and on flat ground it's really not bad at all. Climbs are a bit of a chore but even then it's better than I expected it would be. I've taken my 80lb dog on my work commute a half dozen times, had my dog plus fiance on the front for leisure rides around the neighborhood, picked up 160 pounds of top soil from Home Depot plus assorted other randomness. I'm not breaking any land speed records but it's all been easily manageable.

150 pounds excludes a lot of adults from riding in the front, and you'd be surprised how many want to. Still, for the price it seems really cool.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Local organization recognizing ?bicycle friendly? businesses | KIMT 3

The Bicycle Is Still A Scientific Mystery: Here's Why | Co.Exist | ideas + impact

North State man logs 300,000 bicycle miles

Bicycle project teaches at-risk youth technical and life skills - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

cyclingdutchman said:


> North State man logs 300,000 bicycle miles


I love this story, just read it right now. The reason that guy started riding is the same reason I did - being cheap. But it is good fun, and for me (and maybe a few others) the commute is the only chance for exercise on a normal day, so it's worth the time.

People often ask me "how long does it take you to bike to campus?". I tell them "It's a hair over 11 miles, so 35 - 45 minutes, depending on how feisty I feel". I usually get the response that that's too much time to spend getting from place to place. Then it's an argument about quality of life and what else I would be doing with that time. Funny thing is, some of these people live far enough away that it takes them as long to drive as it does me to bike. So...?


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Rich people need helmets too:

https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/aug/26/richard-branson-survives-high-speed-bicycle-crash


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds like he really needs a light.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

M-trail: you are right :lol:

Dublin City triathlon: Man collides with stag during cycling stage of Phoenix Park race


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Not really quite sure what to say about this...

Footage shows car using path to undertake cyclists - BBC News


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

SlipSpace said:


> Not really quite sure what to say about this...
> 
> Footage shows car using path to undertake cyclists - BBC News


Wow that seems needlessly confrontational.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

+++WARNING CONTAINS GRAPHIC FOOTAGE+++

ROAD RAGE: Angry Cyclist Jeremy Santucci Destroys Friend's Bike After Crash | Huffington Post


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Skunklock. Apparently has to be cut with an angler grinder to release foul chemicals.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-37732748


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

NDD said:


> Skunklock. Apparently has to be cut with an angler grinder to release foul chemicals.


"Our formula irreversibly ruins the clothes worn by the thief or any of the protection they may be wearing,"

So does a bike with cloth or leather handlebar tape or thin gumwall over cotton tires end up stinking, too?


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

BrianMc said:


> "Our formula irreversibly ruins the clothes worn by the thief or any of the protection they may be wearing,"
> 
> So does a bike with cloth or leather handlebar tape or thin gumwall over cotton tires end up stinking, too?


Probably. This is one of those things that sounds Awesome for five seconds until you realize all of the ways it could go wrong. I would be miffed, to say the least, if my panniers ended up smelling like skunk funk.

As a concept I thought it was pretty funny though.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Well the idea is good but I dont think many thieves use an angle grinder outside. I think more when they steal the bike, bring it somewhere else and then grind through the lock. So it would basically work, when you lock your bike to something outside (duh....) Cutters are more widely used so there it would do the job. And there are are many other ways to destroy a lock, drilling out the key cylinder probably would not trigger the skunk function. Not to mention a skilled lock picker....


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Squirrel attacks can be serious Squirrel injures Chicago cyclist that recently spoke out about 'aggressive squirrels' | GrindTV.com


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Olympian's commuter bike stolen Boulder Olympian Mara Abbott reports theft of bicycle - Boulder Daily Camera


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

When you're cold, their cold. Bring your bikes inside folks.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

President Obama's Chief of Staff Is America's Most Powerful Bike Commuter | Bicycling


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Beantown bikers benefit - infrastructure improvements improving safety...

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...e-decreased/t6pjzPn0oWnX311MNnfpuN/story.html


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Potential commuting bike at 26 pounds:

Cyclotron Hubless Carbon Fiber Bicycle a Kickstarter Hit | Digital Trends


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

BrianMc said:


> Potential commuting bike at 26 pounds:
> 
> Cyclotron Hubless Carbon Fiber Bicycle a Kickstarter Hit | Digital Trends


What the heck?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

It looks like it might be great in the lab. Out on the road with dirt and stuff, not so much. Hell of a wheelbase though.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Doored by Transport Secretary Chris Grayling, Transport Secretary, Knocks Cyclist Off Bike While Getting Out Of Car | The Huffington Post


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

^ Ooops! He was lucky but half cyclist fault imo, riding up the inside of traffic not on a lane. Might be the norm for London, don't know, only been there once.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

To be spread and shared all over the world!

West Midlands Police targetting of 'close pass' drivers a success in improving cyclists' safety - Cycling Weekly


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Good spot Dutchman. I saw that on the news a few weeks back but forgot to post it. Like you say, hopefully it will spread.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Par for the course:

Pro-Cycling Politician Has His Bike Stolen : NPR


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

California rolling stop might become legal, for bikes anyway haha.

California bicyclists would be allowed to roll past stop signs under proposed law - LA Times


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Cycling Infrastructure Fails: Which One Is the Worst? - WeLoveCycling magazine

Some examples of "how not to"


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/gl...http://www.theglobeandmail.com&service=mobile

Copenhagen again...


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2017/mar/24/calm-uks-roads-to-encourage-walking-and-cycling

Very good statement in the last sentence:
"It is time to start designing cities around people, not around cars."

:thumbsup:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Blockphi? 
Heavy snowfall won't stop this Alaskan cyclist


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Very sad newss today. Stumbled over this in a german forum. The guy was a very wellknown long distance cyclist:

Champion cyclist Mike Hall killed in accident during Indian Pacific Wheel Race


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh cr4p another one passed away 

U.S. Mountain Bike Legend Steve Tilford Dies in Crash - Men's Journal


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.curbed.com/2017/4/4/15177790/electric-bike-lightweight-propella


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Elevated cycling freeway for Melbourne?s speedy commuters


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Cycling to work can cut cancer and heart disease, says study

Cycling to work can cut cancer and heart disease, says study - BBC News


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Those are some pretty dramatic results!


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

"But, during the course of the study, regular cycling cut the risk of death from any cause by 41%, the incidence of cancer by 45% and heart disease by 46%.

The cyclists clocked an average of 30 miles per week, but the further they cycled the greater the health boon."

30 miles per week is all you need? Some of the guys here might live forever...


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I do 30 miles in 1-1/2 round trips. But I have other bad habits that will keep me from living forever. .

It didn't list how many died from pickup trucks and buses.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Anyone who uses a bike path will enjoy this piece: The Parmelee Post: Pedestrians Warned That Repaved Burlington Bike Path Is Harder to Block | Humor | Seven Days | Vermont's Independent Voice


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

:yikes:

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2017/may/09/chris-froome-knocked-off-bike-hit-and-run-driver


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Bicycle tourism: Boise couple bikes around the world | Idaho Statesman


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Officials approve $62.5M 'visionary' bicycle plan ? Berkeleyside


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

None near me unfortunately but good news all the same

Google Street View used to discover 'lost' cycle ways - BBC News


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Indy named 'most-improved' bike-friendly city

Positive news, especially considering how poorly the city ranks for health and its parks district.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Degenerate people giving us gun owners a bad name again. 
Texas man shoots cyclist from car to 'blow off steam,' police say | Fox News


----------



## euro-trash (Feb 9, 2008)

newfangled said:


> For what it's worth, Strava shows that it was well used: Strava Global Heatmap


OT, but important: Go the the url below and ask Strava to update their annual Heatmap data.

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/115000064624-2016-Heatmap-comparison


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...e-killed-after-being-struck-while-riding.html

Sad news.


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/06/...ut-for-the-air.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Skaughtto said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/06/...ut-for-the-air.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur


#fakenews

I kid. I kid.


----------



## Skaughtto (Jun 7, 2017)

Buster Bluth said:


> #fakenews
> 
> I kid. I kid.


Haha - It's a weird perspective on something you think of as being a healthy activity. I'd be curious to see studies in more than just New York.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Skaughtto said:


> Haha - It's a weird perspective on something you think of as being a healthy activity. I'd be curious to see studies in more than just New York.


Oh, it totally makes sense.

That's one of the nice things about riding through the countryside...well except for the manure smell and occassionally getting "coal rolled" by a passing *******.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Hit and run caught and charged. Claimed he "did not see" cyclist. So why was he way left of center on a double line?

Man charged in Natchez Trace Parkway hit-and-run said cyclist 'threw the bike at his car'


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Thinking of this, I remember having a couple of drivers who were passing cutting back over once I was behind the front passenger's door. I think they assume we are like pedestrians or traffic cones and stationary or nearly so and never check their clearance as they come over. He did not see the cyclist because he did not look. How he missed the sound of the hit is another matter.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Some positive interaction between cyclists and drivers:

Http://theradavist.com/2017/07/touring-bike-vs-grizzly/


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ If he wasn't on a fully loaded touring bike, the bear might have been incentive for a KOM.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes!

Van driver filmed forcing cyclist off road is sacked by company - Cycling Weekly


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> Hit and run caught and charged. Claimed he "did not see" cyclist. So why was he way left of center on a double line?
> 
> Man charged in Natchez Trace Parkway hit-and-run said cyclist 'threw the bike at his car'


wow! guy sounds like he is sorry he got caught. "not the kind of person I am". sorry but you am that person.

if he did not see the cyclist then what was he doing with his vehicle 80% in opposing lane? is he kind of person who likes playing chicken with opposing traffic?

it is possible he did not see the cyclist he hit, but my gut reaction to the guy's explanation is that he is a crafty liar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

mtbxplorer said:


> Yes!
> 
> Van driver filmed forcing cyclist off road is sacked by company - Cycling Weekly


THE proof that we all should carry cameras. And instead of debating about "privacy" , dashcams should become compulsary.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

I think things are getting some momentum in change over here. This guy has been given a custodial sentence. There was talk of her being on a mobile at the time but that was in one of earlier reports and either wasnt true or has just fell by the wayside.

Charlie Alliston: Cyclist detained over pedestrian death - BBC News

there is talk of actually enforcing laws that penalise red light jumpers but cyclists as a whole are being more considered as an equal roadusers with close passing cars being stopped if seen etc. We'll see.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/sep/19/britains-1960s-cycling-revolution-flopped-stevenage

Interesting conclusion: people ride only when it is easier than driving.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting. I now know more about Stevenage than I did. It's maybe 90 miles from me but I've never been there, Not a holiday destination so no reason to but the bike routes do look interesting.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.curbed.com/2017/9/19/16333248/bike-tech-commuter-gear


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Interesting to see that Bridgestone logo on a new bike. They haven't sold them here in the states since I bought mine in 1993 I think.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The airless tire with mechanical springs idea on the Bridgstone bike was used on Austrian built trucks in WW I. They could not handle cornering forces at speeds much above a trot. Hopefully the bike system will not twist with a side force. The trucks used coil springs with too little lateral stiffness.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Three Norwich motorists pulled over for driving too close to undercover police on bicycles in city sting - Crime - Eastern Daily Press

from my hometown yesterdaytoday


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Cargo bike school runs

http://http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-40600234


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Bicycle Friendly Delaware Act signed into law | Bike Delaware Inc.

Delaware gets the "Idaho Stop". We are now the second state to allow bicycles to yield at stop signs, though I still stop out of habit.

They also changed the 3 foot passing law to making it mandatory for cars to change lanes when passing, but I expect it will never be enforced, much like the 3 foot passing law we had before.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

If you scan down this article, it appears to be more dangerous to be a pedestrian than a cyclist (tongue in cheek). Of course there are a lot more pedestrians and I assume pedestrian miles, but at first glance it seems to suggest that fixing that tire and not walking the bike the last bit to work or home is safer.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...ounting/ar-AAtQOp7?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

BrianMc said:


> If you scan down this article, it appears to be more dangerous to be a pedestrian than a cyclist (tongue in cheek). Of course there are a lot more pedestrians and I assume pedestrian miles, but at first glance it seems to suggest that fixing that tire and not walking the bike the last bit to work or home is safer.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...ounting/ar-AAtQOp7?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp


wow! great article!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting paint jobs: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/opti...-175004053.html?.tsrc=daily_mail&uh_test=1_06


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://translate.googleusercontent...n.html&usg=ALkJrhjsyg2wanWTUJFshFCfnuQ0ZDfhLQ

Via google translator:

Sometimes people in holland do not ride the bike because the bicycle paths are overcrowded...


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting one there Dutchman, people driving to work as the cyleways are too crowded quite the antithesis of the way things work.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/woman-flips-off-donald-trump-fired_us_59fe0ab4e4b0c9652fffa484


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

bedwards1000 said:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/woman-flips-off-donald-trump-fired_us_59fe0ab4e4b0c9652fffa484


:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

bedwards1000 said:


> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/woman-flips-off-donald-trump-fired_us_59fe0ab4e4b0c9652fffa484


https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...nations-and-job-offer-porn-company/861313001/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

"For 20 minutes, the self-driving Bolts traversed the hilly, narrow and congested streets of the city's Dogpatch neighborhood - stopping for pedestrians, slowing to pass double-parked vehicles, navigating gently away from bicycles."
from https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/29/business/gm-driverless-cars.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I hate it when that happens...https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...0a9770d9a3e_story.html?utm_term=.febd0e4a1604


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

mtbxplorer said:


> I hate it when that happens...https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...0a9770d9a3e_story.html?utm_term=.febd0e4a1604


Ok, but you have to admit it looked more like he tripped when trying to dismount quickly and run. Kinda funny.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Make a donation and help people to become a bike commuter!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/commuters-lose-transit-parking-biking-benefits-in-tax-bill

No comment...


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.bicycling.com/culture/commuting/14-commuter-pros-share-their-secrets/slide/4

maybe there is a tip for anyone - although we are all pros, you never know


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

good one to share with collegues this spring:
Been a while since you've cycled? Check out tips for getting started | Features/Entertainment | herald-dispatch.com


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Not sure if this one should be in the "news" or "hero" section 
https://patch.com/california/sanrafael/theft-victim-receives-bike-fellow-smart-train-commuter


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

After watching this I am seriously considering to ditch the ortlieb office pannier and go for some sort of a trunk bag..


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

1y4m only for this guy!! :yikes:

https://www.essexlive.news/news/shocking-footage-shows-essex-motorist-1271180


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^The license suspension and retest may bite more.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe not commuters but cat bait:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/worldnews/6333477/cougar-attack-cyclist-washington-state-north-bend/


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Suspect in attempted bike theft in hospital with blunt force injuries after fight with owner | CBC News

_He pulls a knife, you pull a..... grindstone?_


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Owner likley used a steel to stop someone stealing his bike. Poetic justice.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/...-four-star-10-inch-steel-knife-sharpener.html


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

ghettocruiser said:


> Suspect in attempted bike theft in hospital with blunt force injuries after fight with owner | CBC News
> 
> _He pulls a knife, you pull a..... grindstone?_





BrianMc said:


> Owner likley used a steel to stop someone stealing his bike. Poetic justice.
> 
> https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/...-four-star-10-inch-steel-knife-sharpener.html


This is incredible. Also, I feel like a knife isn't the kind of thing you pull on somebody unless you really know what you're doing and are committed, otherwise this happens.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2018/jun/02/benedict-cumberbatch-saves-deliveroo-cyclist-london


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe not a bike commuter (maybe he does some, who knows?) but a nice story:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/good...ever-home-in-maine/ar-AAAeeN2?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^ Sweet story and pretty impressive piggyback ride by the cyclist.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

'f**king b**ch' https://www.independent.ie/irish-ne...of-youths-intimidating-cyclists-37111405.html

A woman bikecommuter in Burlington VT reported being intimidated and called the b-word by motorists twice last week, just for riding. Unacceptable!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wasn't sure if this should go here or in Too Crazy Not to Share...
Cyclists shoots bikecommuting doctor.
https://www.newsweek.com/cyclist-wh...orge-hw-bushs-heart-doctor-wore-fully-1039740


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A fairly encouraging Q&A...
https://www.citizen-times.com/story...motorists-yield-cyclist-bike-lane/1120649002/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Former Bishop Who Killed Cyclist Requests Reduced Sentence*

https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2018/10/06/us/ap-us-cyclist-killed-bishop.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*A Bus Driver Is Found Guilty in a Citi Bike Death. Cyclists See a Victory.*

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/01/nyregion/citi-bike-death-bus-driver.html


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-45904943


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Wow, I will share in the women's forum if someone hasn't already.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Footpath and Road Rage
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-23/cyclist-pushed-off-bike-by-pedestrian-brisbane-qld/10418068

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ush-cyclist-van-road-rage-wales-a8603256.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist's luminous jacket and front and rear lights did not save her, but did result in a guilty verdict for the bus driver:
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/cri...ss-driving-causing-death-of-cyclist-1.3674182


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

DC Bikecommuter hit and run arrest
https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...t-Arrested-in-Death-of-Cyclist-497271441.html


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, if this isn't a close call I don't know what is:
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/uk-engl...o-shows-falling-tree-narrowly-missing-cyclist


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

mtbxplorer said:


> Cyclist's luminous jacket and front and rear lights did not save her, but did result in a guilty verdict for the bus driver:
> https://www.irishtimes.com/news/cri...ss-driving-causing-death-of-cyclist-1.3674182


Now I dont want to start a pro/con helmet debate, but unfortunately she had not closed the helmet strap causing it to fly away before hitting the ground with the back of her head, and that's what killed her in the end :-/

Nevertheless its also true that the bus driver could and should have seen her, and also that he should have understood that she was in the way when taking the turn.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I thought I had a thread called the worst of the worst, but couldn't find it. Nonetheless...
https://abc7.com/police-claremont-w...4YoqhjcwoGW0pjPqLJXrN-KGyRL3JccJCftkFSrsatoRc


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think truck sideguards are required in the UK or parts of it). Are they required in your area?

https://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion...-should-law/843PxMFuOhkF3kUFzYd4DO/story.html

Here in VT I see them sometimes but they are not required? Related pages...

https://www.volpe.dot.gov/our-work/truck-side-guards-resource-page

https://www.alabamainjurylawyer-blog.com/will-congress-require-safety-side-guards-large-trucks/


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

https://www.toronto.ca/services-pay...al-campaigns/the-art-of-distraction-campaign/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

https://www.columbiamissourian.com/...cle_a8d1d404-f25c-11e8-adb7-b7ce139f9613.html


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

L.A. Adds Lanes For Cyclists To Recover From Getting Hit By Cars (The Onion)


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

squeakymcgillicuddy said:


> L.A. Adds Lanes For Cyclists To Recover From Getting Hit By Cars (The Onion)


Written from another perspective 

The dutch headwind competition is held where I grew up. Note what they say about headwind trauma: I still remember needing 15 minutes to get to the bus stop in the morning and needing only 5 minutes back home in the afternoon. That was without pedalling because the singlespeed gearing wasnt high enough to keep up at those speeds....

I also rode my first century ever on exactly that road and also the first camping tour with my wife there.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.mnn.com/green-tech/transportation/blogs/students-bike-snow-finland


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

cyclingdutchman said:


> https://www.mnn.com/green-tech/transportation/blogs/students-bike-snow-finland


Why are Nordic countries so cool?


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

squeakymcgillicuddy said:


> Why are Nordic countries so cool?


The only reason I can think of, is because people do not know otherwise? And also, as you can read, they keep the bikepaths clean for riding. Here in Germany, when the roads are plowed they simply shove everything onto the MUP/bikepaths.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> DC Bikecommuter hit and run arrest
> https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...t-Arrested-in-Death-of-Cyclist-497271441.html


Thanks for posting this. I live in the area but have been away for a while and did not know the guy was caught.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

cyclingdutchman said:


> And also, as you can read, they keep the bikepaths clean for riding. Here in Germany, when the roads are plowed they simply shove everything onto the MUP/bikepaths.


As I've alluded to on here, I have no problem with no winter maintenance on the bike paths I use... in fact I prefer all-natural snowpack to the ham-fisted efforts they do in other parts of the city.

But yes, we've also had both municipal and private crews repeatedly BURYING bikeways with heavy equipment throughout the winter. The narrow exit at the south end of the rail trail section now two has separate ice-piles that are both more than 7' high, and I can't believe it wasn't done deliberately.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Something new from colorado:

https://interestingengineering.com/this-ultra-efficient-bike-has-no-chains-and-no-derailleurs


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Man Arrested After Allegedly Throwing Beer Can At Cyclist From Car, Then Approaching With A Knife
https://dcist.com/story/19/03/14/ma...clist-from-car-then-approaching-with-a-knife/


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Been hit with a Moutain Dew bottle about 3/4full at 50+ MPH. No phone drop, though. My camera did not cover it as the throw was tined well and hit me in the thigh. Nice when police witness matters.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Bike to Work? This Bill in Congress Would Give You a Tax Deduction*

It's not clear if this would require employer participation...I'm guessing it would, and it seemed very few employers participated under the old system. 
https://www.bicycling.com/news/a26822870/bicycle-commuter-act/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool bike tunnel https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlto...-under-river-tyne-re-opens-soon/#25861b0079d5


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I like these signs. We have signs at sites of drunk driving deaths, but they are not personalized like this.
https://www.dailynews.com/2019/03/2...-sites-of-deadly-bicycle-crashes-around-city/


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Students In Finland Are Still Riding Their Bicycles To School In -17°C (1.4°F) Weather


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Painted bike lanes aren't sufficiently safe and may cause drivers to get CLOSER to cyclists. Separate/protected bike lanes are the best option. https://www.philly.com/health/bicycle-lanes-fatalities-cyclists-cars-philadelphia-australia-20190412.html?utm_source=Bicycle+Retailer+Newsletters&utm_campaign=a1c421ddaa-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2019_03_17_07_12_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bbd0ac46d2-a1c421ddaa-29009831


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> https://www.philly.com/health/bicyc...ail&utm_term=0_bbd0ac46d2-a1c421ddaa-29009831


I can relate to this. One street by my house is technically a state highway with a bike lane painted on. Will not ride it during morning or evening rushes, except for very short stretches, for this very reason. Also there's some level of animus towards cyclists because it exists, but I think most cyclists would rather have a separated greenway that allows the same access to other routes as that road does.

Sent from my LM-X212(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Most of us will be working, but maybe someone will be interested:

https://register.gotowebinar.com/re...il&utm_term=0_7b4ab70cf6-af166f4f9b-139456313


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Speed kills, but investigation says earbuds and  lack of reflective clothing contributed to bikecommuter's death:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/otta...-speeding-charge-in-cyclist-s-death-1.5149760


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> Speed kills, but investigation says earbuds and lack of reflective clothing contributed to bikecommuter's death


Why is everyone on both sides tap dancing around the red light issue? Why is "disobeying" the red light in quotes? Is there some oddity of circumstance that makes this only a contributing factor, not a cause?

If he really ignored a red light, that's all that needs to be in the report, IMO... there's no reason to throw in non-HTA issues like headphones and reflective clothing.

"Lack of reflective clothing" is also an oddly specific criticism. Did he have lights and reflectors as per the HTA? Was he wearing bright coloured clothing?

So many of these news reports now seem to be deliberately fuzzy.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

ghettocruiser said:


> Is there some oddity of circumstance that makes this only a contributing factor, not a cause?


I think it is the taxi going 94 in a 60 zone.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Mbx: +1. they definitely should investigate if the accident could have been avoided when the taxiDRIVER wouldnt have been speeding. The needed space to come to a full stop is much, much longer when going 34 mph too fast. 

And if reflective clothing is not required by law it can not a contributing factor either. 

The fact that the cyclist ran a red light could maybe even be explained with speeding too. He might have seen the taxi but misjudged its speed and thought he had plenty of time to continue.

In the article the author feels sorry for the driver for having to live with the fact that he killed someone. I feel more with the cyclists relatives for having to live with the fact that he was killed by an idiot driver who is not even charged for it.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Speed kills, but investigation says earbuds and lack of reflective clothing contributed to bikecommuter's death:
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/otta...-speeding-charge-in-cyclist-s-death-1.5149760


A cyclist who can't be seen and is riding in his own ear bud world, and runs a red light, can be struck and killed by a car going at or under the speed limit, too. They are all contributing factors.

The story quotes about "blaming the cyclist for his own death" are not surprising, as it sounds like the zealots won't learn from someone else' foolish mistakes that sadly contributed to their own demise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

I think I agree with cjsb. Should the driver have been speeding? No. Did the driver have right of way? Yes. Would the driver have been able to stop if they'd been driving the speed limit? Maybe not. 

Yes, the cyclist was killed by the car because it was going fast, but the speed limit was enough to kill the cyclist anyway. By running a red light, they are in the wrong. Earbuds probaby contributed, hell you'd be able to hear a car going that fast. Lack of reflective clothing is probably a null point when cyclists are running red lights and drivers are going 34 over the speed limit. 

If the cyclist had followed the traffic rules and been cognizant of their surroundings, they would have watched the taxi drive by too fast and though "what a jerk", but hey they'd still be alive. Always assume everyone is doing the wrong thing when you're on a bike. Always.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

In one second at 20 mph, a cyclist moves 29 feet. So that is about how long it would take to get across 2 lanes. A motorist at 94 kph covers 85 feet. The reaction distance at 60 mph is (about 100kph) is 187 feet, stopping distance is 293 feet (average and a mini van is no sports car so the 60 mph data will be close) and the total is almost 500 feet. So to brake for the cyclist the driver would have to see the cyclist was going to run the red about 5 seconds earlier, and the cyclist would be about 100-120 feet from the intersection. At 60 kph (about 40 mph) both figures are about half so a total 235 feet from seeing the cyclist until stopping, and the motorist would still need to be seen to be running the red light when the cyclist was about 40-50 feet from the intersection. 

So even at legal speed, the driver would not have been able to avoid collision as he can't mind read the cyclist's intent, but at the legal speed, the driver may well have dropped speed enough to avoid a fatality if he was very attentive. That said, the cyclist made the accident unavoidable by the motorist and even a low speed accident can be fatal if hit just wrong or run over. 

Physics say that the cyclist had the control to avoid the accident and the driver did not once the cyclist ran the light regardless of the speeding. This analysis does not address any braking or swerving the cyclist could have done to avoid the collision. As a cyclist, pedestrian, and motorist, I can't blame the driver in this case.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

https://www.outsideonline.com/2399345/recent-cyclist-death-toll-new-york-city


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

What a terrible outcome, I hope she wins the appeal https://usa.streetsblog.org/2019/10/03/oh-boise-idaho-judge-blames-cyclist-for-crash/ The video is very helpful in understanding the crash.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boise case clearly has issues. Hope the appeal works. 

The other three cases reported, IF accurately reported do sound like the cyclists fault. The following too close, depends on whether the pass was just completed. The story makes it sound like there was some time to create a safe distance and it was some distance from the intersection. If there was not time, then under Indiana rules, she very likely did not complete her pass before 100 feet of an intersection which is a Reckless Driving charge, let alone and unsafe pass if she did not leave a safe margin.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Anybody have these bike rider detection lights at intersections? What do you think? https://bikeportland.org/2019/10/11...ers-part-of-detection-research-project-306124 I have one left turn arrow that I'm never sure is ever going to turn green, so I have gone on red when there is a break in traffic. If it was on my regular route I guess I would figure out if it actually works or not.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Indiana passed a law allowing cyclists and motorcyclists to treat a traffic light as a stop sign after 90 seconds of no response. Trouble is that a police officer may see the running of the red light without seeing the wait that preceded it. I use a couple of alleys to avoid a light that does not seem to respond to a bike. Motorists are allowed to treat a malfunctioning light as a stop sign, but I don't know of a time constraint on that. As a motorist, I have applied the 90 second rule to a traffic light that was modified during construction such that the left turn lane always had a red light.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

mtbxplorer said:


> Anybody have these bike rider detection lights at intersections? What do you think? https://bikeportland.org/2019/10/11...ers-part-of-detection-research-project-306124 I have one left turn arrow that I'm never sure is ever going to turn green, so I have gone on red when there is a break in traffic. If it was on my regular route I guess I would figure out if it actually works or not.


That's really cool!

I have one left-turn light on my grocery route that doesn't detect bikes. It's got a lot of traffic too so I feel pretty exposed just standing there in the middle of the road. I'll stop and wait for a break in oncoming traffic...I try to let traffic behind me clear up too so they don't see me run the light and see me as another example of a lawless rider. Not always possible though.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

In time, the cost of a bike detector at intersections should drop as major centers install them. Might become common one day.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure she was a commuter, but she lived just 25 miles away:

https://www.wishtv.com/news/crime-watch-8/bicyclist-killed-in-hit-and-run-crash-in-columbus/


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

BrianMc said:


> Not sure she was a commuter, but she lived just 25 miles away:
> 
> https://www.wishtv.com/news/crime-watch-8/bicyclist-killed-in-hit-and-run-crash-in-columbus/


Pretty sad stuff. A former boss of mine lives partially in Columbus so I saw this sorry whenever they put the ghost bike up.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/10/nyregion/driving-reckless-nyc.html

I would love some red light and speed cameras around here.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://mobil.stern.de/auto/news/wa...-mehr-im-verkehr-getoetet-werden-9126928.html

Sorry I somehow couldnt run this through a translator but it is a german article reporting and explaining the number of killed cyclists and pedestrians in helsinki in 2019, which is 0 (ZERO) !!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

cyclingdutchman said:


> https://mobil.stern.de/auto/news/wa...-mehr-im-verkehr-getoetet-werden-9126928.html
> 
> Sorry I somehow couldnt run this through a translator but it is a german article reporting and explaining the number of killed cyclists and pedestrians in helsinki in 2019, which is 0 (ZERO) !!


Ok word has spread in english now too:
https://usa.streetsblog.org/2020/02/11/another-city-eliminated-non-driver-deaths-in-2019/

And I also found this:
https://www.curbed.com/2020/1/15/21065343/bike-paris-cycling-anne-hidalgo

It sounds like more and more cities recognise the advantages of cycling and act accordingly. Lets hope that this trend keeps going upwards!


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> I would love some red light and speed cameras around here.


Just remember to bolt them down

Thestar.com - Someone is stealing Toronto's photo-radar cameras


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Wow, just wow.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...-ride-past-burglarized-home-made-him-n1151761


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^What an over dramatized article! It made it sound like they were going to lock him up for nothing when all they wanted to do was ask him a question. 
"Hey, did you pass this house a few times this day?"
"Yes, that is my regular bike route. I live nearby."
"OK, let us know if you hear something."

I would think the act of instantly "lawyering up" would have made them more suspicious.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Bicycle Shops are essential:
https://bikeleague.org/content/federal-guidance-says-bike-shops-essential-covid-coronavirus


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow last post over a year ago! ...

Longest rainbow bikepath in the world is of course in the netherlands. And look at the width of that bikepath!






Bekijk hier het langste regenboogfietspad ter wereld in Utrecht | NU.nl


In het Utrechtse Science Park ligt nu het langste regenboogfietspad van de wereld. Het fietspad is 570 meter lang en staat symbool voor onder meer acceptatie, diversiteit en inclusie.




www.nu.nl


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Preaching to the choir:
The League Launches Campaign to Reach 1 Million Miles of Bike Trips | League of American Bicyclists (bikeleague.org)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

A cyclist's cyclist killed:

Community mourns loss of cyclist killed at 86th St. and Monon Trail - WISH-TV | Indianapolis News | Indiana Weather | Indiana Traffic (wishtv.com)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Likely not a commuter, but maybe a moral about how to act when we don't have a cage for protection:

Video Shows Senior on Bike Punched, Run Over After Picking Up Litter, Putting It on Car Hood (msn.com)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

An interesting convertible e-bike kit for those who'd like a boost to work but wish to be a regular bike on the weekends?

Skarper Introduces New DiskDrive E-Bike Conversion Kit (msn.com)


----------

